# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Journals > Grandfathered Dream Journals >  >  Altruist's (un)epic adventures

## Epic Altruist

DISCLAIMER (2017 edit):

What's up, this journal is like 7 years old and I was just a fugly teen back then so don't take anything you read here too seriously. Also, I couldn't communicate using the english language properly back then so just give up on the first 10 pages or so.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Welcome to my dream journal,it contains wall texts and bad grammar.

I'll write in this color for the titles,red for parts where I am lucid and dream parts will be written in the default black color.

*Dreamsigns:*

-Excursions with people from school.
-Party.
-Night.
-School.
-Nostalgia.
-Embarassing situations

Please excuse the poor vocabulary and syntax of my older dream records.Skip to the recent ones if you can't take it

----------


## Epic Altruist

Travelling and pissing fragment.
In this dream I was travelling with some friends, i can't remember where, I remember pissing on some chairs and stuff.The dream was quite complex but I can't remember much.



Deus Ex and anime creatures.
I was trying to invade a little terrorist house from the game Deus Ex.I died quite a lot of times.The enemies weren't like in the game, but they were similar.After hiding some and shocking them making them go unconscious, a bunch of them came together and i found a shotgun.I killed some, but then it went to third person and i almost shot some other guy who appeared in front of me(supposed to be me i think)
We then entered the house and it all went completely third person, I dont know who I was but I could see two little creatures that resembled anime characters.There were too pictures on the wall, one was of a whale-like creature and the other was of a lion-like.The creature who was near the whale said that he didn't really want to be the whale, the other asked why and listed a lot of benefits, like talking to fish and swimming.The one that didn't want to be the whale said that he would prefer to be the lion because it was the cutest thing and that he would be able to fly around happily.The lion looked more like what you would see in Pokemon, it flied and had a little tail with a fluffy thing on the end.It kind of resembled Mew:

----------


## Epic Altruist

Anime game and discussion
I was playing some playstation 2 game which contained anime characters.I was using naruto naruto, the game was in third person and 3D.

In another scene i'm talking to my friend, in my house, his dad is there too.We were talking about a One Piece character, Crocodile.His dad mentioned Crocodile had a hook, and I was talking about his moves,I mentioned Desert la espada.

Then I twisted my friend's arm around and imobilized him  :Uhm:

----------


## Epic Altruist

"Driving" grandpa's pick up
I was on a road with  what I believe was my grandpa's pick up, I was on the bed rather than on the cabin,I made up some crazy explanation for why was it still accelerating,but when I thought about it, it stopped.I was going to my grandpa's farm with it, but I wasn't getting anywhere,I was on an endless road.I remember feeling kind of desperate for being alone at night,lost on some road when i didn't even had the age to drive.I realised I was going the wrong way and came back to the city.

There, I found my family and lots of other people that were going to my grandpa's farm,they told me the correct way.The city was much different from the real one where my grandpa lives,there were actually lots of large buildings and it was well illuminated, it kind of resembled Tokyo,not some little city countryside.



Robbery at my house
I was looking at my house's garden, my mom and dad where near me.We saw a bus enter it, probably breaking the wall.Some guy got out of it and my dad asked in a loud voice who he was, he and some other guys who just got out of the bus pointed guns at our heads and declared that they were going to rob our house.They weren't poor looking guys,they were the type that  you would imagine to be robbing a bank,and they were wearing suits.

One of them told me to give everything to them, even my necklace.I begged if I could keep the chains I wear on my neck.At first I think he didn't care and took my them too,only later he told me that I could keep it.I felt very very happy and thanked him, he said something like "now stop looking at me with that dumb smile,rich boy".

When I woke up,I was quite relieved that we weren't robbed,mainly because i had choosed to keep the cheapest necklace.



Fragment: walking around with some friends
I remember I was walking around with some friends, I only knew two of them.We entered some house and sat down.There were some girls too I think.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Since I didn't have the time to post yesterday, I'll post yesterday's and todays dreams in this post.

Yesterday's dreams:
Watching Saw at church and hotel
I was going with some friends watch Saw.When we got here, the movie room looked more like a church: the roof was quite tall and its architeture resembled the one of a church.We were sitting on wooden chairs.I remember talking to a friend I hadn't seen in a long time.

After we watched the movie we went to an hotel,there were lots of girls there and they seemed to like me,since they smiled to me a lot(I think they liked me because I expected them to).The girls seemed to be on the same room as me and my friends an many seemed to be wearing only towels.My friend acidentally set a light switch on fire and some obese woman who I assumed to be the hotel's owner started screaming at me, thinking it was me who did that.She got me pissed,and I yelled at her, trying to say that it wasn't me.She wouldn't listen.When she got out of the room, some girl looked at me laughing and I laughed back.

Notes: I know that that "I think they liked me because I expected them to" part seemed quite arrogant, but i'm not that kind of person  :paranoid: 



Classroom debate
I was in my classroom and it was dark,sugesting that we were watching something with the projector.There was kind of a competition going on, to see who would get the answers to the answers to the questions presented by the teacher right.At the last question,it was between me and two girls I know.When the winner was going to be announced, a voice out of nowhere,like a narrator, said "and the winner is..." and then some music played.The music was supposed to be the answer I think, at first everyone was silent after the "answer",probably because I didn't understand who won.I thought that the music must have some relation to the answer or to the competitors and since I couldn't make any link between me or my answer to the music, I assumed the girls won.After I made that assumption the silence broke and they were celebrating,the class turned into a noisy room.The teacher explained to me why they were right, something about some words having more weight than others,pretty complicated stuff.



Jimmy five and some medieval people
Before waking up I had a small little dream were I saw some witches and and fairytale like characters walking around some place with many trees.The comic  book character, Cebolinha(called Jimmy five on the english version) appeared on a tree branch.He seemed to have been teleported to the past or something.The tree's branch broke and he fell from the tree, meeting the fairytale characters.
__________________________________________________  _____________
Today's dreams:

Epic nazi school club,party and lots of friends
I can't remember how it all started,but I was in a club(a real one that I have already been to, but in my dream it was epicly different) and all my friends were there.We didn't have beds to sleep so we slept while sitting on flush toilets( ::lmao:: ).

There seemed to be exams everyday, as if it was a school,I remember talking to some girls i don't know about how I didn't need any more grade points to pass and they asked why I would continue to do the exams.I was kind of embaressed and I answered something like"yeah,you're right".While talking to them, I recall seeing my old school's principal, but she didn't say anything.

We had lots of dinners were everyone ate together,the feeling was awesome and i saw a lot of people i hadn't seen in years.During one of those dinners, I met a guy who was guarding the slaves cell.I can't remember what we talked about but I ended up becoming his friend and I think I was against the enslaving of those people.The guard told me something like"you can't change that"(I think) and then I asked:"but don't you want to be free too?".He told me that he was not a slave, he was hired(he seemed to be against the slavery too, but he didn'1t want any trouble).I somehow got hold of the key to the cell and opened it,but as soon as I did it, one of the guys who were pro slavery appeared.I tried to hide the fact that i ahdopened the cell by closing it and locking it again, but he knew what I had done.He told me somthing like "Don't try anything like this again and stay out of trouble".I remember that when I unlocked the cell, the lock kind of started glowing with a dark blue light,the guard seemed to have this glowing on him too,giving him kind of an eletric feel,he also did not look human, he seemed to have the posture of a monkey and I couldn't see his face,making him look monster-like.after he went away I tried to open the door again, but he saw me and gave me an eletrical shock,he also said that next time I tried that he would not be so merciful,he would expel me from the club or something like that.

Somehow, the cell guard's wife died,I don't know why.She was murdered I think.I was then at a big room full of people.In the dream,I recalled having a dream where at that same room, a lightning bolt came from the sky at a certain spot.I thought that since i had dreamt about it, it was going to happen.Then some stuff happened.

In the end, the cell guard's wife was revived(don't ask me how) and I assumed it was all a test.My friends and I got out celebrating,I think a party happened next.Something strange happened to our eyes, making us lose part of our vision while also giving a crazy feeling,we didn't act desperate though,we thought about it with curiosity and enthusiasm.

Note:I know it doesn't sound like the world's most epic dream when you read it,but thats because i can't write properly.Also,reading isn't the same as being there because it was one of those dreams where there are jumps in time,like,those few scenes that I wrote were weeks in the dream,when I woke up I was disoriented.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Lighting the fireplace on christmas eve
I was in some house i've never been to.I remember  what seemed to be a birthday cake with a lit candle.For most of the dream I was trying to light a fireplace and put the logs in place.The place seemed to be cold but had a great cosy feeling to it.



Unnamed dream fragment
I got beaten up for _some stuff_ I did at school then I talked to a girl I hadn't seen in a long time and asked if she waas from my old school.She said that she was.I had some problems with the van that takes me home, almost entering the wrong one

----------


## Loaf

Your are dreams are nice to read. People often imagine that they need to have some massive, action packed, epic dream that completely overwhelms every other dream on the forum. Thats not the case in my opinion. I like to view dreams like genres. You have action, drama, fantasy, romance, horror, comedy. You get me. Its not all about explosions and sex.  ::D: 

I think people should have pride with their dream journals. Despite the fact its a place for you to remember dreams and inspire your fellow lucid dreamers, it also says a lot about you. You are sharing the world in your mind. You are sharing who you are as a person, maybe not directly but your personality can be read between the lines.
I stuck a lot of effort into my dream journal. Formatting, layout, a table of contents (that took forever). Its hard work and a little boring to write, edit, and post my dream in its appropriate layout. But when I get good comments... thats what makes me excel in lucid dreaming. And when I have a breakthrough, I can't wait to post about it.

Keep up the posting!

----------


## Epic Altruist

Thanks a lot Loaf.Knowing that someone reads this and likes it is a great incentive to continue recording my dreams.I ought to organize my dream journal kind of like yours some day, inserting pictures and putting links to my favourite dreams on the first post.

Despite recording my dreams more actively, my recall seems to be getting shittier.Maybe it has to do with what I do before sleeping.I'll try meditating and doing that auto suggestion stuff.

New school and friends
I'm changing to a new school this new year,and dreamt about it.In the dream I met a lot of new people and they quickly became my friends.I can't remember the plot,conversations or specific scenes.I only remember a wooden house with snow around it I think.



Some girl, some ship and some jungle
I met a girl my age that was into One Piece.She watched episodes with english subs and translated them into portuguese.I scene where I could see subtitles,the scenario was a dense jungle with tall trees and there seemed to be a fight going on.Then we were in a jail,I could see the sea through the window and I saw a ship.I told my friend something like: "look, a ship like the ones in One Piece".I then cited some of the ships characteristics.The ship had a dragon-like green monster's head on front of it.

----------


## Loaf

> Thanks a lot Loaf.Knowing that someone reads this and likes it is a great incentive to continue recording my dreams.



Which is exactly why I like to go about and read many DJs, particularly new ones or inactive ones.





> Despite recording my dreams more actively, my recall seems to be getting shittier.Maybe it has to do with what I do before sleeping.I'll try meditating and doing that auto suggestion stuff.



I seem to get phases where I just can't recall anything. I also get times where my lucidity gets really weak. Its common. The cure? I dunno, I often just wait until I get my recall or lucidity back but I wonder if there is a way to manually fix it, like meditating as you mentioned.





> I met a girl my age that was into One Piece.She watched episodes with english subs and translated them into portuguese.I saw a jungle scene where I could see subtitles,there seemed to be a fight going on.Then we were in a jail,I could see the sea through the window and I saw a ship.I told my friend something like: "look, a ship like the ones in One Piece".I then cited some of the ships characteristics.



Some interesting things appeared to have happened there. Hopefully when you get your recall back you can provide some more detail, unless you like writing short entries.

----------


## Epic Altruist

> Some interesting things appeared to have happened there. Hopefully when you get your recall back you can provide some more detail, unless you like writing short entries.



I normally dislike writing short entries,but that was really all I could recall in that dream you quoted.I like writing long dreams, but they say that its better for your recall if you write everything you remember down.

----------


## Loaf

I see.
My recall has been really bad recently. Only remember a tiny fragment last night.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I could only recall one dream from the night, the other two where those dreams you have in the morning after waking up and falling back asleep for a short while.

Getting shot by ninjas
I was in a van with my friends going on an excursion(that seems to be reocurring).We were going through some city and there were lots of guys standing on the buildings with machine guns and bows and arrows.They seemed to be wearing black so I'll assume they were ninjas.They started shooting at our van and I got all excited and started laughing hysterically.The shooting did nothing for a while ut then the van's glass broke and I was hit by an arrow.The pain was quite realistic and I almost couldn't stand up.They hit me on the left side of my belly.

The scene jumped and I was at the doctor.I looked at the injury and it looked  kind of like a big nipple but without its tip.I even thought for a while that I had lost my left nipple's tip.The doctor wrote some stuff up on a paper and then passed part of the paper on my injury, staining part of it with my blood.That was similar to what Altair does after he kills he target,using a paper to get the blood.

Notes:Was the doctor allied with the ninjas to get my blood?Will their creed use my blood to one day clone me when the technology is available?Am I the chosen one?We shall never know.



Prison and pirate party
I was at some prison,I don't know for what reason.I was going to be released and me and some guy who seemed to be Sora from Kingdom Hearts were getting our clothes back.I was Donald Duck and interestingly,I complained about my pants,even though Donald Duck doesn't have any.Sora seemed to have lost his loose shorts with chains on it,and was describing it to the guard to see if she could find it.The guard said something like"loose like this?" and then she screwed up my shoelaces.

The prison was on my school's 2nd or 3rd floor and when I got released, everyone else was released too.We went down the stairs partying on a line while singing a pretty cool and catchy pirate song.The song seemed to be invented by my dream and I forgot the lyrics,melody and everything a few seconds after waking up.I think it kind of resembled the fmaous "You are a pirate" song form LazyTown,but  it was much more original and addicting.

When we got downstairs, we entered the bathroom.There, friends I IRL appeared and I was being attacked by some huge guy.Altough the way he was holding me would be efficient to suffocate or imobilize me,he didn't seem very aggressive,it was more like a hug.I was ignoring him,so after we bounced around some more he went away.I looked in the mirror and I wasn't Duck Donald,I was me and I seeme dtgo be wearing my bum jacket.I could see my two friends in the mirror and they looked identical,but what is scarier is that their hair was spiked,kind of resembling mine.Then my friend's hair turned into a shit coloured volumous combed hair.I woke up due to movement.



Final exam and the need to piss
I was going to school with my mom,I saw my friend on the street.I think I was getting late.When I got to the school I felt the need to go to the bathroom,but I couldn't find it.I woke up due to moving myself.

----------


## Loaf

> The pain was quite realistic and I almost couldn't stand up.They hit me on the left side of my belly.



Ouch. My dream pain isn't realistic, but its VERY uncomfortable. I hate things involving my stomach. In a dream I once crashed a bus into a swamp and a sharp reed impaled me through my stomach.





> .I was Donald Duck and interestingly,I complained about my pants,even though Donald Duck doesn't have any.



Ha ha thats hilarious.

----------


## Epic Altruist

> In a dream I once crashed a bus into a swamp and a sharp reed impaled me through my stomach.



Wow your pain must have been horrible.Mine wasn't THAT bad because the arrow didn't say in my belly after hitting me, it kind of just vanished.Actually,I only assumed it was an arrow because of how big and deep the hole in my belly looked,or else I would have tought it was a bullet because I didn't really see it when I got hit.
__________________________________________________  ___________
Today's entries:

Wow, this night's recall was horrible.I kept waking up because I was cold.After each waking up, I remembered dreams but I was too sleepy to think about remembering them in the morning.When I woke up int the morning I think I remembered a full dream but I didn't write it down and ended up forgetting all of it during the day(lazy day).The only thing I remember is a fragment,I think i had a dream about Monty Python.That is all  :Oops:

----------


## Loaf

Just felt weird... didn't really hurt.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I tried a technique that Kromoh suggested that might increase the chance of lucidity and I got 2 long vivid dreams which I can fully recall  :smiley: 

School "nighmare" and the dancing scimitar pirates
On history class we had to watch a movie related to slavery and write 4 arguments with our opinion about things presented in the movie.I remember writing one that was like "In my opinion,the slaves should be released because slavery is a cruel and primitive practice".The movie had a girl.I only managed to write 2 out of four thingies, and now I was desperately trying to think up other two.The teacher was friendly to me and tried helping me.I remember seeing a playstation 2,I think my friends had finished doing the thingies about the movie and were now playing.I got out of the class to think better, I see little kids getting out of the class(the kind of little kid that wasn't supposed to be on my class).I went to some place where I saw a painting with pirates that had scimitar swords.The painting had a bluish tone to it, it started moving and I think I either was immersed into it or I ust walked off to another room.In this room,I was sitting on a table and there was a little girl with a strange head sitting next to me, along with a woman.The little girl was talking but I don't remember anything of what she said, probably because I was worried about my history class work.I tried thinking up something to write and thought about writing it on a little saucer on the table that I think was supposed to be a plate.There was also a little fork on the table.

I woke up feelking relieved because I didn't have to do no history class work because school is out.



Sneaky party, therapist and formal party
I entered a party without being invited.The party was from a girl I don't know who is friend of my friend(lets call her Tina).The house the party was in seemed to be made of wood and it had lots of floors, 3 at least.I saw a boy get his present snobed by the girl who threw the party,the present seemed to be a white arrow with a circle under it.The boy tried to get it on some table for it to float but he was kinda nervous and ended up putting it on the wrong table and it didn't work.The girl said something like"Oh, cool" and walked off,Tina looked at me with a strange face that I can't describe,but I know it wasn't unfriendly.

Only the popular people could hang on the top floor, but I managed to have a peek of it form the stairs,it had an arcade gaming machine and a pool table.My friend(lets call him Jimmy) was talking to me about robbing stuff from the party, but I didn't give him much attention.I disliked the idea of being on a party I wasn't invited to so I went down the stairs and got out of the house.I think I saw a motocycle,Jimmy was still talking about that robbing the house shit.I called my mom to have her pick me up.

When my mom arrived,we and my father went to the mall to have a talk with the therapist( :tongue2: ).We talked something about the time I took to do exams,she said an exam with 4 subjects would take four hours.I said something like "are you dumb, I can do one of those in 1 and a half hour!".She noticed I was unpolite and told me about it.We talked a lot but I can't remember it all, I think I remember kind of being scolded, but I was laughing and looking down.

Now there was a Runescape scene,still on the therapist part.I could see the stats screen, some skills were missing, I assumed it was because that was a non member account.

I was now in a car with some people.I believe the car was a limousine.Everyone was kind of singing while listening to a rap song,I see a combine harvester and assume its related to an aciddent the author of the rap had with it,losing a limb or something.People where using Ipods to play the song.The limousine stopped and I got out,I looked around and saw some popular girls from my school and some old friends I haven't seen in some time.I feel important because the party we are going to is from someone of my family.I say hi to my old friends and one of them(lets call her Sarah) is greeting everyone coldly,almost not looking at them or saying anything.When I greet her,she hugs me strongly and holds me for a moment.She then sniffs my chest and says I smell good( ::lmao:: ).At this moment I think something like"but i'm not wearing any perfume".I'm shy and I react kind of awkwardly,not knowing what to do.After a moment she just smiles and says something like"nevermind".I notice my suit is unbuttoned and I try to close it without sucess(dreamsign).There are also more than 3 buttons on it.I go back to the limousine,and there is a boy who resembles Chris from Everybody hates Chris eating chocolate and another boy next to him.My vision starts getting dizzy, resembling the effect you get when seeing a ghost on Bioshock.I say something like"ooh, shiny,dizzy" people are looking at me with a "stop pretending you're on something".

I wake up.I hear my mom's voice calling and I am disoriented, was all of that a dream?wow.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I tried yesterday's tecnique again and altough the results weren't as amazing, I got some amusing dreams.

Family school
I was in a school where only people with my last name could study there.I can't remember much specific events, just standing in the halls watching people and seeing friends who didn't have my last name there too.



Rick Astley gone bad
In this dream Rick Astley was raping woman.I remember a scene where he said "I want to play the videogame" to a woman next to him.Now they were sitting with controllers on their hands, and he asked for sex before they even turned the game on.Not all of the scenes contained rape though, some woman gave their consent.



Fragment(s):

-I came back from the beach and stayed in an abandoned house.
-On another dream I discovered that the house wasn't abandoned, but the owners had just left for some time, they were poor.

----------


## Loaf

> Rick Astley gone bad
> In this dream Rick Astley was raping woman.I remember a scene where he said "I want to play the videogame" to a woman next to him.Now they were sitting with controllers on their hands, and he asked for sex before they even turned the game on.Not all of the scenes contained rape though, some woman gave their consent.



Wow, disturbing yet amusing.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I had decent recall but I forgot it seconds after waking up because of a distracting semi wet dream,which is all I can remember now  ::roll:: 


*Spoiler* for _Maybe kind of explicit,dunno,depends on your judgement_: 



There a guy jumped on a bed, there was a girl o the bed.She was masturbating and her friend was helping her with it.They were in a quite small room,and they were all in their 20s.




The year I discovered lucid dreaming's last dream...a short uninteresting wet dream.I hope this closes this year for me as the bad year for dreaming and opens 2010 as the epic year.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Yay, I  have started the year well: I had one of those nights where most of the dreams you recall are in the morning and you wake up often,after each dream.Altough I think I had at least 5 dreams in the morning, but I can only remember 3 from the whole night now.

Barbecue at the club
I was entering a place with a pool that I have never been to.I see two girls I know from school on a table and they notice I was here,they look excited about it.I acted shy and pretended I did not see them,I then swam for a while in the pool.I was now going to eat barbecue, and I was discussing with my sister about what meat to choose or something, i'm not sure.



Graduation party and bizarre drawing
The general theme of the dream was that my graduation party was going to happen soon I think.The only specific scene I remember was when a old friend of mine wanted to get a table and a chair from my old class.He entered a building through a broken window, we were in my old school I think.A table flied out of the building through the window, I examined it.It had the drawing of a scary woman on it,and I said that it was my style of drawing,that was my table!From the time when we were 3rd graders.On another part of the table there was the same drawing, but much more detailed,I assumed it was my friend that had drawed it, since he is good at it.My other friend, that is from my "new" school asked something about it.

Note: The drawing in the table was really similar to the faces I drawed when I was a kid,that made the dream have a more nostalgic aspect to it,with old friends and places and memories.



One piece fight
We were on an island from the East Blue,where in the dream was the house of Gecko Moria.I was in a room surrounded by archer kids.One of the kids fired at me and it did not hit me, but I could see that the steel tipped arrow had penetrated a little on the stone floor.I then ran away from them, following Ruffy, who was holding a broken umbrella.I noticed my right arm was bleeding and assumed it was because of the arrow.I passed my finger through the injury to clean some of the blood and walked ot a tap to wash it, I was excited about it.


Fragment(s):

-I remember a theme from a dream in the night, it was another one of those reocurring excursion to the club with people from the club dreams,which are one of my dreamsigns.

-I remember seeing the DJ forum on a dream and when I looked at my DJ thread, it had around 25 replies.

----------


## Loaf

Your recall actaully doesn't seem too bad. Are all 3 of the dreams in one night?

----------


## Epic Altruist

> Your recall actaully doesn't seem too bad. Are all 3 of the dreams in one night?



Yeah they're from one night only.Its kind of good that you said that, because now I noticed that my recall is kind off on and off,one day I have lots of dreams and the other only short dreams.Theres kind of a pattern starting on 24 december.That day I had a big dream, then the other day small dreams and it continues like that to this day.

Now all I gotta do is recognise my dreamsigns when i'm dreaming(i'm having these nostalgic, school, party and excursion dreams almost everyday) and get lucid everyday.

----------


## Epic Altruist

This was a night like yesterday,most dreams I could recall were from the morning sleep and I waked up after each of them.I can only recall one dream now but its long and kind of mixed so it could count as more, I dont know.

Yet another party,sports and hogwarts chase
I was going to a party were I had to wear semi-formal wear,I went using jeans and a T-shirt.The party was going to be on a classroom on the my school's top floor.There was a girl I know at the door greeting everyone who entered,people were congratulating her so I assumed the party was hers,probably a Débutante(or 15 year old party).I brought a present and I was in line to greet the girl and enter the party.She told me that the upper part of my wear was wrong but I could use the jeans.I apologised and went to the bathroom to change.The bathroom was on the left side of the hallway and on the middle of it instead of being at the end and on the right side like in reality.

I entered the bathroom and put on my semi-formal black shirt, I was also wearing my chains underneath it.Some kid with kind of long hair entered the bathroom.I took a piss and went to the party.My gift has vanished at this point,probably because I did not gave it any importance.The girl wasn't at the door anymore, I entered and started looking for my friends,it was dark and people were divided in groups.I found one friend and he greeted me, I didn't see him again.When I looked at the place's roof,it had stars on it,it looked tall/deep and resembled the universe quite realistically, it kind of blew me away.I found my other friends, but they did not give me much importance,they were probably DC shells, they were cold and ran away from me.We started going down a street and there were lots of newspapers covering it.The newspapers  said something about me but I can't remember what.

We were now going to play some sports.While I played a guy I know was being a jerk to me, insulting me and also getting some animal carcasses and throwing them at me.I let him throw a bird/bat like carcass thing at me with confidence.I panicked and started thinking I got a disease or something.

I now went home and the newspapers ont he street said something else, about politics I think.There were now politics figures from my country running around the streets, it was kind of comical.

I'm confused at this point, I believe the scene changed to hogwarts and the political firgures continued to run around,there was some girl doing magics around the place.The girl is now running from something on a bridge.

----------


## Loaf

> My gift has vanished at this point,probably because I did not gave it any importance.



Yeah, probably. If I was you, I'd probably devote the rest of my dream to finding my gift.  :Sad: 
Lol.





> We started going down a street and there were lots of newspapers covering it.The newspapers  said something about me but I can't remember what.



They were talking? Thats funny. 





> We were now going to play some sports.While I played a guy I know was being a jerk to me, insulting me and also getting some animal carcasses and throwing them at me.I let him throw a bird/bat like carcass thing at me with confidence.I panicked and started thinking I got a disease or something.



Ew. Thats pretty horrible.  :Eek: 






> I now went home and the newspapers ont he street said something else, about politics I think.There were now politics figures from my country running around the streets, it was kind of comical.



Ha ha, thats pretty funny.

----------


## Epic Altruist

> They were talking? Thats funny.



Noo,its was like,printed on them  ::lol:: 

Okay, here are yesterday's dreams,I recalled at least two of them but ended up forgetting one.

Exam points and my intelligence
I went to some building to see how many points I got on a test I took.I got 18 points out of 50(it was 50 in the dream,in reality it was 36) and the a woman told me to divide my points by my age to know my intelligence points or something like that.My sister mocked me about how dumb I was for only getting 18 points.

I also have a fragment dream about a snake/snake stattuete.


__________________________________________________
I could recall 2 dreams today but I already forgot them, I can only remember a fragment.Dang I think I need a paper DJ nextto my bed too.

Fragment:

It had something to do with a beheaded guy and One Piece characters.I remember seeing some quite violent scenes.The place seemed to be a modern suburban neighbourhood.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Bycicling and rabies attack
I was bycicling around my neighbourhood, I had some difficulty some times to steer the bike and had to jump out of it not to fall.When I did this, people looked at me with strange faces.I passed some girls I know from my class quite some times.My friend was talking to an old lady, I can't remember the dialogue but I remember that the lady was grateful to him at one point, I asked what was he talking about and he said something like "getting some girls for you".I was like: "you did not do that!",I was upset because i'm shy,I assumed the lady he was talking to was some sort of relative to my class's girls.When he said that we were passing near the girrls, and they said something.

It was now night already and I found something going on on a street, it turned out that a guy's dog was infected with rabies and got out of his house to the street.Interestingly, the dog looked a lot like this one 
*Spoiler* for _Big dawg_: 







I think the race was the same, probably because my subconscious saw that from google images some time ago and its the only rabies photo i've seen so far.At first I just tried to dodge the dog's attacks at me,it was very agile and fast.I sttod in a fighting stance now, I was going to punch the dog but I ended up getting two of my fingers bitten.After the trouble ended I was going back home, the owner of the animal ran to me and offered me a reward: a paper with something related to acupuncture on it.I thought it was a free acupuncture session so I accepted, thanked him and went home.At home my sister was discussing with some guys i've never seen before about burnt food.I realised that the paper the guy gave me was to have free acupuncture classes, and I had to wake up early the next day  :Sad: 



Playstation one and two
There were some guys on a bed, they seemed bored.One of them was sitting on a Playstation one.There was a tv on the room, the TV started playing some advert about how awesome playstation two was and stuff.I commented to myself that it was a bit late for a Playstation 2 advert,but I assumed that videogame adverts were new on my country and I was asking too much for a Playstation 3 advert.



Fragment(s):
-Dreamsign feast: I was with some guys and *girls my age* I don't know on some sort of *club*/*resort*/hotel.Can't remember much more than this.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Yes!First lucid dream of the year while also being my first decent lucid dream.

Playing with powers,failing at flying
The dream was first about some friends and people from school.It seemed to be a party or a gathering or something,there were a lot of people I don't know.There were mentions about last names from friends of mine coming from people that I thought were unrelated.The place was a big house with a pool outside.The terrain was kind of cliff like and with a forest too.There was a part about some robot men also,they had some duty to protect the house or something, it was confusing.

While walking outside I had a thought, I can't remember it exactly but I think it was linked to reality, and that triggered lucidity.I did not act like in my other lucid dreams, I did not get over excited or anything,I just thought something like "finally" and then walked off as if I were the man.It all started getting more realistic and I noticed it, I rubbed my and I could feel them it got more vivid.I jumped out of the at high speed kind of trying to fly but I landed on the pool, a kid come running to me, amazed by my powers.I remembered that one of the things I wanted to do was "healing",in the dream my right eye started hurting and I put my ahnds in front of my face and said: "heal acne".I've heard of reports from people saying that lightning came out of their hands when they practiced that, so I saw a faint blue thing come out of my hands.My pain on the right eye was relieved and I decided I wanted to impress the kid dream character.I started trying to fly again, first jumping high but I couldn't maintain it and fell.The kid was impressed by my high jumps even if I could not fly,I tried again and tried flapping my arms, without a lot of sucess.Before falling, I imagined that having wings could help me so I said somethign like "wings" and imagined them coming out of my back and that I could see them if I looked to my sides.That failed too.I was now unsure about what to do: maybe open a portal to some crazy place,I dont know, so many possibilities.I decided I would try out Ruffy's(from One Piece) powers.I've wanted to try out Gear second since quite some time. 
*Spoiler* for _Gear Second, maybe spoiler if you haven't watched, dunno.You can just look at the thumbnail if you want to have an idea of what its like_: 



<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/SlUa1LgAvVM&hl=pt_BR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/SlUa1LgAvVM&hl=pt_BR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



So I got in position and started making pressure on my  legs,they didnt get pressured like in the video at first, I started thinking "i'm elastic" and they started looking like in the video, but it was quite difficult to maintain it, I had to put a lot of strenght into it.I added the detail that I had to turn red and have steam comming out of me and I saw my feet get red and have smoke coming out,there was also blood coming out of my big toe's nail.I started losing lucidity at this point,probably due to being too immersed into doing that.I knew that that power gave me super strenght and speed, so I rocketed into the house, hitting some things on the way I think.I then started fighting a guy from One Piece.I can't recall more because of the lost lucidity.

Note: I said "heal acne" because I've read that dream healinig has had effect in healing scar tissue from some people, so I thought it was worth a try.My face did not look very different in the morning though

Note 2: I probably lost lucidity due to do everything rushing, at one point I wondered how much time could I maintain it if I kept rubbing my hands, but I ended up getting too immersed.

Observation: I wonder if the King's hands helped me having a lucid dream yesterday,since he scrubbed all the fear away.

*Spoiler* for _The king's godly ways_: 



<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/3ERnptKSwxw&hl=pt_BR&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/3ERnptKSwxw&hl=pt_BR&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

----------


## Epic Altruist

Sharks and a bunch of other stuff.
In this dream I kept going to the sea along with some people,there, we found a trapdoor.The trapdoor wasn't on the sea bed, it was more like a portal in the water that led to another world.I remember that this world was quite like the surface, but it did not have atmosphere so I had to keep holding my breath.Altough it was a dream, and I could hold my breath for much longer than I can in real life, I still felt the need to breath.The people that were with me took a container with oxygen, and I would ocasionally get some air from it.Ironically, the container looked just like a device I have in my house that shoots poison.Also, there were sharks on the ocean water on the way to the trapdoor, but they were easy to avoid and didn't attack me during the dream.At some point, I asked somebody what was the trapdoor in the ocean so I would not die due to water pressure when trying to go in or out of the unedrwater world.It was 43 meters deep or something like that,I planned on rising to the surface slowly but I didn't need to do that, no pressure killed me. 



Fragment(s):
-There was a dream where I was kind of in a mixture between Resident Evil 4 and GTA, shooting some zombies but also shooting with a bazooka on some airplanes like things.
-I also remember the drea theme of party, which is a recurring dreamsign for me.

----------


## Loaf

> Ironically, the container looked just like a device I have in my house that shoots poison.



Ha ha, thats comforting.  ::D:

----------


## Epic Altruist

::D: 
The race
Me, people I don't know, and some relatives were sitting on some chairs discussing about a race.Then there was the race, it was like an olympic race.Then we discussed about it.I went outside with some people to have a walk around the neighbourhood.



Dang, no interesting dream=no effort to recall.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Yay, if I had a favorite marker I would mark this dream.It is one of those that leaves a strange dreamy sensation even some time after you wake up.But still,I could have gotten lucid easily, since my dreamsigns just appear on my face every night.

Bus trip to party place and firemaking
There was going to be an excursion to some place were cool parties were gonna happen and lots of stuff.I was in my school,with a group of people.I kind of agreed to go at first but I did not have the intention to go.So, I was now sitting at the staircase while people were heading to the bus.I was watching a little asian boy play ping-pong,the ball flied near me but I failed to catch it.I went to school exit to see people go, I waved bye with some regret for tricking into thinking that I would go.On the last window, I saw my friend, angry and calling me gay because I didn't want to go to the party.I made a comeback saying that it was better to be at home than to be sitting on an isolate corner on a party.

I now noticed I was on top of another bus,to the left of the bus were my friends were.There were some people with me on top of the bus, one of them who seemed to be my friend and that was controlling the bus's speed.A girl I know kind of blew me a kiss or did something flirty like that from the other bus.In contradiction to my shy ways,I wiggled my tongue at her in an kind of obscene way  :tonguewiggle: .Instantly,almost magically, all the girls from the other bus were taunting me with silly songs involving me and that girl.

We were now on a dirt road and I felt I could fall from the bus at any moment,struggling to stay still on top of it.The guy who seemed to be my friend who was controlling the speed babbled some stuff I can't remember and was struggling to keep in control.The taunting continued and stuff.I violently fall from the bus with speed,hitting the dirt road with my face while rolling.I stood still on the ground for a moment to make it more dramatic.It did not hurt a bit.A girl I know(not the other girl) came down from the bus and asked if I was okay.I say my face for a brief moment and say a cut near one of my eyes.I said that it was just a scratch.

I think I fell from the bus because the road was kind of cliffy.I now fall froma  cliff and try getting back to the road with the help of some trees, failing and having difficulty but eventually suceeding.I don't know why I just didnt get on top of the bus and continued with the trip.My friend and I started a fire with some logs and branches down the cliff, but it did not last and was extinguished.I looked at the valley beyond the cliff and lights started illuminating everything(it was night now),as if it was a football field.

My frined told me about his plan to do I don't know what, but I said taht it would take hours.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Meh, had a lot of dreams but the recall failed and shattered them.

Fragments:
-I remember waking around with my bycicle along with my cousin, then I just went to my house and said bye to him.

Also, this week I'm gonna be on travel so I probably won't be updating stuff here, so don't think I am slacking with my DJ,have given up from LDing or am dead.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I'm back.During those days that did not record any dreams I had some pretty interesting and bizarre dreams,but it was hard to recall details.Some people get cool dreams when they are sick, I wonder if sunburns have any positive effect on dreaming  :tongue2: .

I can only recall a little dream part from today so I won't give it a title.

The theme was about some girl I met on the beach.There seemed to be confusion going on and there was more people.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Wow, I can't remember any  dreams or fragments at all today  :Sad:

----------


## Epic Altruist

Nothing again,I remember having a long dream but I can barely remember the theme.I know it involved me and my family,also some stuff about selling me or something.

Today i'm going to do some stuff to see if I can get my recall back.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Haha, its the first time I have more than one lucid dream in a month.Actually,I've only ever had lucid dreams that were months apart,this DJ sure is having a good effect  :smiley: .

After waking up and feeling disoriented due to a long night of dreams(which I can't recall) I fell asleep again and had this dream:

School trouble and the old friends
I was talking to a friend from my old school who I haven't seen on a long time.I discover that he now studies on the school I am going to,and he informs me that other friends from my old school will study there too.I feel great that I will already have some friends on the new school, I am on a long table and my vision goes flying past my friends faces.

I am now on the supposed new school,there are a baby,a woman and my 4th grade teacher on the same room.The tables were wet, as if it had rained inside the room, there was a paper on a table,which was wet too.The teacher seemed to have her same personality as the one in reality, she was treating me kind of bad.After she said something I heard clearly on the dream,I gave her a  clever comeback including an insult to the school's methods(I used to do that kind of thing).

The students are now entering the room,I am happy to see so much familiar faces on there while also feeling nostalgic.The teacher threatens me,saying that she will make an excursion somewhere while talking only in english,so I would not understand anything(I used to be a bad student, so she probably assumed that I was bad in english too and was still a naughty child,probably because of my current behaviour on the room).I laughed in joy,while looking at the other student's faces searching for someone that knew I was good at english(although this post shows the opposite...).Their expressions seemed to show a mix of apathy and anger,I assumed some of them were angry because of something I did to the baby that was in the room,altough I can't recall any scenes about that.

Now,sitting on my chair,the room seems to be full, some last students are going to their tables.I now realise it.It is too good to be true, my current friends plus old ones on my new school,my 4th grade teacher?I must be dreaming.I got up,feeling a rush of medium disappointment for it being only a dream but also excitement,I rub my hands a little.The clarity is awesome,altough it seems a bit too bright.I can't really feel touch or the boundaries of my body too clearly so I decide to stimulate it.I touch a girl's face,my hand seems to go through it,I concentrate more on it and I can now feel an unrealistic touch sensation on my left hand.It feels like a vibration on my fingertips and fingers.The dream now starts to fade to black,but I can still see kind of an outline of the girl's face.Assuming that the dream is ending and I will wake up soon,I start humping the girl(silly me  ::?: ).

To my surprise and happiness, it has not ended.I look at my crotch,seeing the results of humping that woman.Everyone seems to be kind of angry at me,like I killed/raped someone(at this point I can't say I haven't anymore).I seem to have trouble with dream control,I remember trying to fly but just hovering a little.I saw some emo like girl who also seemed to be hating me,I tried to show off that I was dreaming by shooting her with lightning,but all I managed to do was making my fingertips glow blue.The people's reactions were all very realistic,they seemed to find strange for me to think that I am dreaming.I can't really remember how it ended,but I did not lose consciousness after the dream and before waking up.



That was good,I had a boost in my happiness during the day.I wonder if I was having trouble with manipulating it because it was too realistic?

----------


## Epic Altruist

Oh boy, I had some dreams and could recall them, but forgot everything because I fell asleep again  :Sad:

----------


## Epic Altruist

Dueling at the mall


I was at a place on a mall I know.I was trying to get something from a giant worm-like woman that was on a jumping thingy similar to the one on the above photo.She shot lasers and was destroying the jumping thing, she hit me at some point.Now i've retrieved the thing I wanted to and a small creature with a big mouth resembling Sander Cohen from Bioshock swallowed a bag of marbles,which I assumed to be what I had retrieved.It then spit it out,it was being friendly,but I remember considering him my enemy.Its big mouth gave me a nightmare feeling,since I've always been afraid of being eaten in dreams.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Stunts and demons



I was at school and I had forgotten to bring something I needed.My parents came to bring me what I needed.I had some problems with my clothing and went to the bathroom to fix it.I was having problem with trying to fix it,like always in dreams,at one point my pants fell on the floor and got partially wet  :Sad: .My friend entered the bathroom and mocked me about it,two other persons entered it two, the bathroom was really small.I got out of the bathroom and left the school with my parents.We were now a road and we kind of took a shortcut through some grass then came back to the road(I saw taht in 3rd person).My mom was scolding me for forgetting stuff.

I was now seeing a monster truck doing back flips and stunts like that on third person.It looked more like a videogame but I think it was real.My dad seemed to have difficulty with being good at that, so I assumed control.We were now on a house that was made of wood,we were on a deck and it was night.There was a guy wearing pajama like clothing, he was a stereotype of a filthy rich guy,those that sit in front of a fireplace while smoking a pipe.He showed us a board with our score and said something about his son.He told my father that he was going to help him to publish his book, my father was like "uh-huh  ::?: ".

The guy's job involved something about demons I believe,he had a little creature that lived in a coconut shell and that had spongebob's voice.I think this little creature was his servant or something,a little demon he captured.The guy grabbed a crystal piece,i'm not sure if it was a glass or something else.He let it roll on the table carelessly,and then pushed it,making it fall on the floor.It did not break,but it had turned into a bowl-like crystal thing.The little creature was commenting something about it when the phone rang.I picked up the phone and heard a guy talking with a very weird accent,I  almost thought it wasn't my language.The accent was arab-like and I could barely understand what he said.He said that a huge demon with huge claws and a huge cock ( ::lmao:: ) had attacked him.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I know its late for entering my dreams here but since its still not midnight here its still counting as today  :smiley: 

Elevator,pool and flood

I was on a building that had a view to the beach and sea.I was on the elevator,it looked kind of futuristic,with everything kind white and with glass.The elevator had some problems,it seemed like it was about to fall.I noticed that the only thing holding the elevator and me was a small transparent rubber band.I stopped at some floor on the building which had a pool, it was not the top floor but not the ground one.I was with a friend I believe, I remember seeing woman.

Now everything was flooded up to the floor where I was on the building.My friends grandpa came with a boat to get us and we got out of there.I think we gave a ride to some guy who was going to a party.Now this part I saw a canal where the water was agitated,we went through that canal,it was kind of dark and jungle like, but had an awesome unexplainable dreamy feeling to it.I saw a beautiful view of the sunset on the sea.We got to an whirlpool on the sea,which is why the water was agitated on the canal I believe.I got a nightmare feeling of drowning.The boat started spinning on it,I'm not sure what happened to my friends but I jumped with perfect timing,holding on some pole(the sea turned into kind of a hall/bridge now) and doing a stunt, feeling awesome because some people saw it.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Can only recall a fragment about finding a camera and a little golden necklace with a heart shape.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I had some great dreams but the phone woke me up and then I fell asleep again,losing some parts but its alright.

Playing Bioshock 2 on the party

I remember playing Bioshock 2,there were some people watching me.I was excited because the game had just been released and I had it.I also remember a lot of people sitting near the wall os on a hall, it was supposed to be a party I believe.I think I knew some of them but there was a girl that I did not recognise.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I remember a fragment where someone was talking about some special room on DV chat for some discussion.Some person said that only some people realised that it was wiser to leave the room.I remember seeing a list of names,and despite being able to read with ease,I did not see any familiar names.In the dream those names seemed familiar,and I assumed they were from inactive-ish people.

Unbeliavable frisbee and some pool

My neighbour was playing pool with someone else,at some point a ball flied and landed on my garden.We had some talk about someone else and somehting that was gonig to happen.

I find my friend on the street,Its night,hes with his bicycle and a neon bright green frisbee.He throws it in the air, and after flying for a ridiculously long time and doing some weird trajectory,it goes back to his hand like a boomerang.My other friend arrived and the frisbee almsot hit him, he played some fribee too.



I also remember some dream witha  party and remember having some unsolid dream scenes.

----------


## Epic Altruist

The colorful brick town

I was travelling with my friend and his parents.For some reason the seat belt kept removing itself.We got to a point where I looked to my right and saw lots of buildings that were made of red bricks, and lots that were made of blue bricks.The view was vivid and I pointed out to my friends how beautiful that was.They thought it was ugly.On some parts it had more red buildings and on other more blue.The architeture was not from our time,it looked kind of arab-ish and looked like it was built a few centuries ago.Near the buildings were guys selling balloons and cotton candy.It kind of looked like a fair.I heard one guy screaming that people who didn't get in the bus would die by getting eaten by the lion.




Becoming a child again

It was the last school day or something like that and my van stopped on my old school.I got out of the van and either my clothing was getting smaller, or I was wearing very small clothing that magically made me look like a child.So I was entering the school along with someone else and my clothing seemed to be getting smaller as I went deeper into the school.I saw one of my old little friends,I don't know why he was still a child though.I had difficulty with jumping a wall,which I did when I was a child.I came to a point where I couldn't go any further into the school because my pants were so small they were crushing my balls,and I could feel the paint.We went back to the van and were celebrating something.I looked outside the window and saw a girl I haven't seen or thinked about for ages.


Fragment:

I had a dream where I went down into the earth, there were numbers on the upper right corner of my view that measured the depth and the temperature.I can't remember much.

----------


## Epic Altruist

At prison again and shootout movie

I was in prison i'm not sure why.My friends were there too, and we watched a movie that kind of resembled Wanted.I remember at one point some guy going through a door,he was a guard I believe,my friend tried to escape but I just stood there because I knew that good behaviour was going to get me out of there faster.At some point I came back home and asked my mom if I could go play with fireworks with my friends and she just stared at me.

----------


## Epic Altruist

New school,alien city and lan house

I was on a city that existed only for my new school,it had tall buildings with a kind of dark green tone to them.The city seemed to kind of blend with a forest,or there was a forest around the city.There was a giant dinosaur like monster causing mayhem and destroying building but I did not give it much attention.

I was now with my friend that studies on my new school.He says hi to some chicks that come by and then asks if I have a certain item on runescape.He runs for some dark building and I follow him, he shouts for the guy that runs the place for him to prepare two computers with Bioshock 2.I sit on one of the computers and see a screen for me to chose my weapons, its counter strike I believe.I wake up.

----------


## MrPreising

LOL




Good Dreams!

----------


## Epic Altruist

Prison fight for freedom

I was at a prison and I was with a friend I do not know.We met some kids who were kind of starving and their parents.It was night and the prison had a dark purple tone to it.We found some food hidden,there seemed to be some sort of alien symbol on the wall.We thought about taking the food to the starving children.We were now running with food on our hands and we saw that the antagonist was blocking the way.He was kind of fat and resembled Gecko Moria.There were two chicks with him and they were on some stairs.I asked my friend "what button do we use?"like if it was a videogame,I asked that because our hands were occuppied with holding food.I remember having asked that at other times on the dream.My friend answered something like"all of them" and hit the antagonist with a flying kick.the guy barely moved.I dropped my food on the floor with care and punched the fat man.He fell.Some of the food we had were bananas,my friend did a kickass move,stabbing a banana through a chick's chest.She fell on the floor.I now see some women on third person who is going to call someone but it freezes and I wake up.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Creepy false lucid dream on the farm

This dream was probably not a real dream,it originated when I was talking to a dream character about a lucid dream I had and I visualized it.I was on a farm,there was a creepy corn plantation.I was feeling very alone and creeped out so I imagined that my friend was behind me and when I turned to look it had worked.I started flying but he was being a dick and acting scary.



Stylish first person shooter

I was in a very big arena with structures that you could climb to hide,or snipe the other players from a distance etc.I remember that one round I got to a building very far away very fast while the other players were still at the starting point,I shot them all,some of them got down on their knees with one shot and I thought they were dead already.The ones I thought to be dead climbed the building I was on and attacked me from behind.I saw them coming soon enough to kill them but some were wearing shields.Next round I was hidden on what seemed to be a underground parking thing.A big black car came by,there was a narrator of the game I believe and he was now talking about how awesome my performance was.I aimed at the windshield with my gun,they wanted me to get in the car.I thought that it would not be safe to get into some strangers van but after some time I did it anyways.The car led me to my next dream I believe.



Graduation party

I was talking to my history teacher.My parents talked to him too I believe.I also remember a mall scene involvinga guy I know but I can't remember much.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Can only remember the last image of a dream,which was a runescape character wearing a suit withwings a feathers.I also think I had some hypnopompic hallucination where someone was in my room and was leaving as I waked up.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Had lots of big vivid dreams,probably due to REM rebound.

Trying not to get fat and socialising with random people

I was walking in the mall with my friend and I was tempted to get an McFlurry from Mcdonalds,but I think I resisted it.I was wearing a blue shirt similar to one I have in reality but this one was open in the middle,exposing some of my chest and abdomen.The shirt has the name of a club I went to some months ago.We were going down the escalator and I asked some random chicks for some tips about how not to get fat,since my temptation to eat at Mcdonalds has been recently growing.I don't remember what they answered,but we were now kind of walking along with them.They were wearing the same blue shirt I was,but theirs was not open.

So at the end of the escalator they said by and went walking on their way,my friend,that is more outgoing than me,asked if we could go with them and they said come along.At some point we met our friends and sat down on some sofa.I quietly observed everyone engaging in conversation with each other,the girls probably new my friends,by the way they were talking.MY friend talked something about wanting to change his eye brows when he becomes rich,and becoming handsome.He asked me what would I do if I became rich.I told him I would waste money doing silly and asshole-ish things just to annoy other people,I gave an example but can't remember,it had something to do with a plane I think.I remember speaking with some anger in my voice.He thought that was dumb.



Party and playing Wii

I was in a party with adults and my friend.He told me he had bought a Wii.We went to check out his Wii and it was a portatile black videogame,it resembled a PSP or a nintendo DS.There was also something about Xbox but I can't remember.



Fragments:
-In some dream,my brain tilted and fried.I saw some scenes of some posts on dream views,with multiple viewing from different perspectives,I thought it had to do with some future dreams or something,it was really weird,I could see with my vision split,but I felt weird and it was hard to handle.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Yesterday I had some dreams but since I did not have time to write them down I forgot them.

Dreams form today:

Sailing to that little island

I was on a beach with some children and they were wanting to sail to a quite distant island(altough we could see it from where we were) using a crude boat.There was some red thing wich had some use but I don't know what it was.We asked an helicopter to drop more of that thing,I thought to myself that they could also drop a decent boat.Also,the view was beautiful,there were lots of small islands near the beach and the sea looked dreamy.



Getting drunk and helicopter piloting
A party was going on,I remember someone mentioning something about getting drunk,there seemed to be queue to get drinks.I went upstairs and hanged my backpack on a door,I stumbled upon a old man,which i believe was a famous scientist.He was very nice and did not get mad at me.Then there was a scene were a chick was piloting a helicopter,I was in it too.What I was seeing seemed like a interface for avideogame from the late eighties.



Fragments:
-I remember some drama involving a wedding.


School starts tomorrow so I will post a lot less here and this thread will probably go to the bottom of the forum.But I'll sure to be back when school is out and necro this thread.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Firing at natives with a rhino

This dream was a pretty,shiny mixture of One Piece,Donkey Kong Country two and Donkey Kong Country 3.I was on a water world I believe and on one level I found the rhino,Rambli.The rhino looked exactly like the game one,as if my brain had copied the sprite.This level kind of went 3D,my enemies where some native guys from One Piece,they fought with bows.The rhino was quite effective at destroying them,I ran through masses of people,there was kind of a boss guy.After he was about with half his life bar full,I lost my rhino and had to fight him using a bow.I was shooting right at his face and it was extremely uneffective,he was talking some stuff.I found my rhino running around and mounted on him once again.I now finished off the boss.

I was now on the world map,the style was the same from the SNES but now on this part I observed that the water was gaining an amazing level of detail.I did something to find a DK coin,it was underwater and it kind of went 3D again,I entered a bonus barrel.

On the world map,there was a barricade that wopuld not let me get to the previous boss,a snow one I believe.I jumped over it.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Initiations

I was going through initiations on my new school.One of them involved a big guy trying to beat me up in a room,my friends were there too.He seemed to be slow and the combat was awesome,it was as if the dream wanted me to feel awesome about my skills.I deflected some of his punches and counterattacked.At one point he grabbed me and I had to keep hitting his head,I could see a lifebar and words like"failed,ok" popping up on front of me,like in Rock Band.I assumed I had to boast and yell and stuff and time it with my friends yells.When I finally beat him,he fell on the ground and played a "death" animation like in Bully,where no matter how hard you beat the guy up,he is still alive.I felt a little sorry for him and reflected on violence.

At another part in the dream me and my friends were ambushed by a giant 
monster,but I'm not quite sure if that was in this dream or on another.

I also remember a guy at the school's reception(which looked more like a hospital) saying something about selling mine and my friends photos of the fight.




Party(orly)

I remember me and some of my friends near a building.It was night.There was an episode where we fought a giant monster/robot near some greek pillars but I just can't connect it to the rest of the dream.We were having a party I believe,there were drinks on a table and we commented something about it.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I love REM rebound.

The mysterious waste collectors

I was in a city,it was night and there were three people with me who I do not know.One was a steriotypical jock,he looked like Biff from Back to the Future.The other was a chick,I imagined her to be Biff's girlfriend or something.And the other guy was just a normal dude,he had longish hair.We were in a dark alley and there was a white fog around the corners.There were lots and lots of waste collectors sitting on the floor,everywhere.Biff was a dick to some of them.

Now I can't remember details,but I know that we probably got presented with a threat and Biff was bullying me and the dude in panic.The chick was telling him to stop.In the end I cannot remember if anyone died,I think we were in a situation where we needed the waste collectors's help and they helped us,even though Biff had been a dick.




White fog terror

I was in my house with lots of people,one of them being Jimmy Neutron.There was a fog around the house and people were scared,some were leaving the house.People continued to leave until it was just me,Jimmy and some other people.We were scared because people were going away and now we were alone.Before I knew it,I was alone too and I decided to leave.The fog in the street was pretty thick, and I was walking on the street alone,this reminds me of Silent Hill(though I did not make that connection while in the dream).I believe I found someone in the street,they were with a dog I think.




Thermal pond

Me and my family were near a thermal pond,its smoke formed a thick white cloud of smoke.This place tied in with another dreams,but I cannot remember exacty how.



Fragment:

-I remember a dream where there are some white worms,I cannot remember if they were eating me from the inside or something cuter,just the image.



I have a theory about all those white fogs in my dream,I think it is because I slept with the door open and my room got too bright,the stimuli entered my dream and manifested as white fog.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Dinner and funeral.

I was on a restaurant with a guy I know but is not really my friend.It was his birthday and he took me and some other guys to dinner.He had invited a girl I know,and was getting pissed because she was late.When the girl arrived,he was a dick to her,but she didn't care much and tried to apologise.They sat down to eat,he tells the waiter that he is going to pay for everyone,there are some little pieces of paper on the table,which I assume are to mark the stuff he asks.

Next scene(could be another dream but the setting seemed to be the same)someone had died and they were making the funeral on the restaurant,they dug a hole on the ground,put the coffin and then a guy with a cartwheel full of earth filled the hole.



Swimming classes

I was on a pool with someone I do not know,but I was a friend with him in the dream,since I got to know him on a previous dream I cannot recall..At one point the teacher told everyone to race and get a key he threw on the water,but you could not use your legs.In two movements of my arms I got there and got the key,everyone was impressed.The teacher also showed a pretty bizarre way to keep our head above water,but it worked nicely.The teacher said that what he could teach us was limited and I believe he went away,or let us have some fun in the pool.

About that friend who I do not know,I believe he was in a dream where we had a party at my friends house,he then went to my house,when we looked on my closet,I had a guitar and some other instrument,I told him that altough I have them,I don't know how to play.



Deadly circuit

I was on my neighbourhood with my bike,heading to a challenge.I entered a house where I found about three girls,I assume they were from my family,since one of them was sad to know that my cousin could not come.I am looking at a magazine with testimonials and warnings,saying how dangerous was the thing I was gonna try.I had to go down the roof on my bike,the name involved something with a rat.The starting point was at the balcony of the house I was in,one of the girls told me she had tried it before and how dangerous it was.I tried reaching my foot on the roof but it seemed unstable so I gave up.

----------


## Loaf

> Next scene(could be another dream but the setting seemed to be the same)someone had died and they were making the funeral on the restaurant,they dug a hole on the ground,put the coffin and then a guy with a cartwheel full of earth filled the hole.




 :laugh:

----------


## Epic Altruist

/\ Yeah lol,it was kind of rough  :Cheeky: .

At my friend's house

I was on my friends house,it was an apartment on a building.I believe we were just playing games and having fun.My friend had a cousin/friend I don't know with him,and there was one more guy there but I didn't recognise or see him at all.After some time,my friend said it was time to go home,I accompanied him to the street and he went away on his car.I did not realise how strange that was,since we were on HIS house already.

As I woke up,the random name "Electric Alvin" popped in my head.Though I can only be 100% sure of the electric part.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Explosions

I was at my old school,on the place where the computers are.There was a girl I do not know talking to me and with two other guys I don't know.She was not very attractive.Her speech started to lag and wasn't synchronized with something I was doing witha  light switch.I shouted in frustration and confusion because I could not understand her right.I became lucid because of all that lagging thing and decided I would blow up that building.I imagined that the light switch would explode the building and everyone in it.I pressed the button and heard a short scream before everything going black.

I was now conscious,but could not see anything.I thought to myself,"heh,wasn't exploding myself a Task of the Month?Did I make it?".I was waiting for myself to respawn and tried to force a respawn point somewhere,but I ended up at my house.My lucidity was low unfortunately so I was low on creativity and was just fucking around.I saw a light switch on my garage and decided to explode my house too.I pressed it with the same intent as before,but nothing interesting happened,I entered my house and saw some smoke,I assumed the house did not explode because the windows where open.Some stuff happened and then I woke up.



Debate at Dream Views

I was in a wish thread I believe,but it was not the "corrupt a wish" thread,I believe it was the "If you had one wish in the world" thread.People where debating what a certain wish would cause, and I remember seeing long walls of paragraphs of text.In the dream,it was clear what the wish and the debate was,but I cannot remember it anymore.



I believe I had the lucid dream because I was trying to incubate a dream before falling asleep,and added that I would become lucid on that dream.I told myself that the dream was going to show me what happened if I had acted differently at one point of my life.Maybe that dream I was having was indeed part of the incubated dream,since I was at my school and there were people I did not recognise,but thats not evidence at all,seeing that more than half the people I am with in dream I do not know and my school is a dream sign.

----------


## Epic Altruist

The lights are out...

It was night,I was at a building's door,afraid of going in because it was dark.I had a friend with me,one I hadn't seen in a long time.There were speeches going on in the building I believe.The door was open,I could see the hall,there were modern lights on the walls,but they were off.There was a mosaic with a man's face on the wall that faces the door,I assumed it was from a few centuries ago,there were also some stairs near it that led down.I do not think I was lucid,but if I was it was the most dim lucidity ever.I was trying to exert dream control on the lights.Me and my friend were trying to turn them on,but we could only get them to flash and I think we ended up burning them,we were laughing I think.My friends dad scolded him/us for playing with the lights.I heard a scream while looking into the building,but I think it was my own.

----------


## Epic Altruist

The shared dream

I was at a mall i rarely go to.I ended up meeting witha  lot of friends,all of them who I haven't seen in a long time.The mall seemed to be bigger than the real one.The sky was light green and seemed to mix with the water somehow,i'm not sure,the scenario was kind of blurry.At first I treated a friend of mine as if we were in reality,I said something about some inexistent memory involving a bycicle falling on the water on the mall.After a while I think I knew that I was dreaming.I continued to treat my friends with just as much enthusiasm as before,I even contemplated the idea of it being a shared dream,but after a while I observed that some of them were just shells,just standing there.

I started fighting my friend,she did a fire kick and I rolled on the floor to the right,sucessfully avoiding it.At the time of her kick,a symbol flashed on my camp of vision,like in a videogame.She asked someone what was the name of the move or something and the crowd ansered "Ryu".She continued sending those crazy kicks at me while I was confused to which side I should roll.



The train

I remember going on a yellow train somewhere.The train was open,it ahd no roof,and I think it was free to use it.I got to a fair I think,I got lost from my mom and remember coming and going on the train.

----------


## Epic Altruist

The zebra



I saw Cartman and Kyle from South Park.We were inside a house,apparently on the 2ºnd floor since there was a hole in the ground that led to a room.Kyle seemed to be having a fight with Cartman,and he set fire on the room below,apparently by throwing a cigarrete or something like that.I jumped into the room,and it was full of stuffed animals,I could see Cartman above, trying to put out the fire by blowing it.I extinguished the fire by stepping on it,but it continued to generate smoke and Cartman's behaviour didn't change.I saw a zebra stuffed animal toy,and someone said that after it gives birth,it dies.I saw a little baby zebra coming out of the zebra,but as they were almost the same size it looked like the zebra was just changing its skin like a snake.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Somewhere beyond the sea and on a pool



I was daydreaming about how legendary I was for being on the underwater city of Rapture and how well that would fit on my future biography when I became famous.Nothing seemed to be destroyed at all and I was at some dinner/party.I noticed how dry my eyebrows where and decided to get them wet.I used a faucet to get them wet while I combed them with my fingers.

There were three girls who had a strange power,their power seemed to have originated from a Devil Fruit.I remember asking someone how could more than one person have the same power and they explained to me that it was because they imbued the Fruit's power on their room's floor.The girls were of antagonistic nature at first but then it changed.

One of the girls became good and created a pocket universe on her room's floor,leading me to a place with a big pool.It was all so bright,lots of people were going on the pool,a party was going to happen I think.The pool was deep and I loved that,while underwater,I could see the girls that were swimming above's legs.I felt tempted to keep swimming deeper and stay underwater for a longer time,but I felt a urge to breath and had to go back to the surface.I got to the other side of the pool, I think I saw some people I know.The place had lots of people,I was talking to the girl who created the place.I asked if the people outside could hear us,and she said that only if they were close.She was now worried that her dad would find out what she ahd done.I went outside the pool place through a flower-metal like container thing so I could see if the coast was clear.I looked at her room's door and it was all closed out with planks nailed to it.I came back to the pool and there were much fewer people now.The girl was now going to close the universe I believe,the last thing I saw before waking up was a hand putting a lock on the door that was with planks and stuff.



Comment:

I specially liked the ending since it had an end to the storyline just before I woke up instead of teasing me with some epic dream climax just so that I wake up trying to do a DEILD.

----------


## Epic Altruist

It's been some time,I've been getting lazy.

My dog on the highway

I was ona  highway and it was night.The highway had lots of movement and my dog got run over by a car's left tire when it was trying to get to me.It did not die,but it now had a problem with walking.



Rollercoaster danger
I was on a red rollercoaster.There was a girl sitting to my right and a friend on my left.When the ride started,I realised I had forgotten to put down the security bar thing,and now I was struggling not to fall.I eventually managed to bring the bar down.



On the balcony

I belive this was a lucid dream,or at least I dream that I was lucid.It was night and I was at my room's balcony.I realised I was dreaming,the vividness was horrible,one of the haziest dreams i've ever recalled.I think I attempted to fly by jumping off the balcony but failed.I was very hurried,probably because of the rarity of lucidity in my dreams,I was rushing around thinking about stuff to do and I think the dream faded

----------


## Epic Altruist

I've had more dreams than this,but it has been many hours since I woke up and now I can only remember a fragment.

Fragments:

-I was looking at myself on a mirror and my abs were blocky,very nice looking.But they opened up in a weird way,like those missile launchers,its hard to explain.

----------


## Epic Altruist

The competition

It was day and I was on some sort of competition.It was a race on foot with obstacles I believe.I was on the last obstacle,wich seemed to be some sort of water slide with a pool and stuff,when a bell rang.That was the signal that the winner had finished the course and won.There were people cheering for me I think.



Superpowers at the fliperama

I was on some sort of fliperama,there was a kid with me.I saw a game which I knew very well on the dream.It was a 3D adventure game,it resembled a playstation one game,it had a large screen and was like an arcade machine.I saw the face of a kid from The Boondocks on the game screen,his hair was all up,like if he had received an electric shock.I exited the game and the kid next to me seemed to have gained electromagnetic powers.He made a spark with his finger,there were some girls on the room too now and we seemed to be on a classroom.



Meeting and a silly request

I was on a  classroom full of people.A girl I knew from my old school was near the blackboard presenting herself.After she finished talking some stuff I can't remember,I walked up to her to see if she recognised or remembered me.She did not recognise me,and her face was mutating,it was getting manlier,it was very weird.

I am now on some place that resembles a bar and walk up to a girl I know from the other school.I ask her if she would be my girlfriend,or something similar.She seems to find it sweet that I asked that,but tells me that she already has a boyfriend.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Choking
I was on a room and it was filled with cigarrette smoke.There were some people smoking.I held my breath because I dislike the stench of cigarrettes, and I was trying to get out of the room because I was running out of oxygen.Through the way,people would interrupt me to talk to me,but in the end I managed to get out of the room.I woke up breathing heavily,I felt as if I had been holding my breath for three minutes.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Monster hunter

I remember a scene where I killed an harpy,I had weapons from Left 4 Dead like that fast shotgun and I believe I had a crossbow too.I saw my inventory and it was full,I could see a shotgun with some gold on it and the shotgun that shoots fast,the interface was similar to the Resident Evil 4 inventory.I was now on a parking lot,I had a car and was going to the mall.There was a girl with me,I assume she was some sort of partner.We went to the elevator and we were now in a grocery store.I realised I ahd forgotten my weapons in case I needed them and went back to the car to get them.It was like reality,I would not be able to carry an arsenal with my two hands so I had to choose my weapon,I think I got the shotgun.

At this point,I sort of got lost,I was going up in elevators and running around in circles.At some point I got on an elevator that took me to the staff room,but I got out of there.I took the elevator up and was on the attic had a bluish tone and there was a guy sitting near the stairs.I continued taking elevator but never got anywhere,its hard to describe,I believe I even did a reality check at some point but did not pay enough attention to it.

----------


## SealIX

Hey, I just joined and the title of the thread caught my attention. Anything (un)epic that's mentioned draws me in. I have to know! haha

Though I might be behind when it comes to your dreams, I'm actually reading them from earliest to latest, and I'd like to let you know that I am liking them so far  :smiley: 
I find them really colorful, and though you might not intend them to be, very humorous.
Like the whole situation with whale and lion/griffin.

I'm actually a little envious at how much dreams you have written down. I think it's awesome knowing that you have all these little vignettes of dreams that you can come back to and get these images that fill you with certain feelings because of the vast variety you have. It's so cool.

I'm looking forward to read more of them haha
Really, don't stop  :smiley:

----------


## Epic Altruist

Hey thanks a lot SealIX.It is indeed pretty cool to be able to come back months after you have written dreams down to read them again and find that the images and feelings come back to your mind,I think its really enjoyable.I see you have already started your own dream journal  ::D: .

Abe's new oddyse


I was playing a new oddworld game that featured Abe.The original game had been a big part of my childhood so I was very excited.The first thing I saw was a Glukkon,it was smaller than the ones from the first game and it ahd red glowing eyes,I thought he was the protagonist for a second.So I was now playing and it was more action packed instead of having a focus on puzzles,I was running around and jumping and it was very fast paced,it kind of resembled a Mario game and it was a 3D sidescroller(like the New Super Mario Bros).I possessed a monster's body and it was now in 3D perspective,I was controlling the monster and there was a timer,I could replenish the timer by using a power to destroy other monsters.

I remember walking on the street with my friend and telling him that I had played the new Abe game.



I'm a psycopath
I was inside the Bioshock 2 game.I was fighting some splicers and I used Hypnotize lvl 2 on a splicer, but regretted it later when I tried to hypnotize another one that was stronger than the one I got(this one was a teleporting one).After the fight I killed some little kids that were with me,there was a teen girl that seemed to be 18(altough I can't remember details) and I spared her life.I was on third person perspective now and I seemed to be a little boy,I had something on my arm that glowed into shapes of animals and I did not kill her because she was the zebra.Apparently,each kid was related to one animal.She did not seem happy and was scared because of what I had done.

I don't know if i'm with her on this part,but I can see the girl going up on an elevator that will take her to the surface,there seems to be an adult man with her.She seems shocked and sad for what I had done,maybe she was some kind of babysitter to the other kids.From the elevator,I can see the buildings of the beautiful city of rapture with yellow lights.I can see the inside of a room that was flooded.It is all unbelievably beautiful.



Drawing on the sand

I was at the beach witha  girl.We went to the sea and she had a knife and a fork with her.She explained that she used them to draw.I remember that the sea behaved in a weird way and that it was very deep right after you stepped in.

----------


## SealIX

Haha no problem.
I read most of the first page of dreams, but I recently been just jumping around your dreams. I noticed that you have several incidences with McDonald's. I found this funny because I recently developed a craving for McDonald's because I recently watched Super Size Me. Man. . . I just want them fries! Or any fast food, for that matter lol I even dreamed of McDonald's two nights ago.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Driving on the city

I was driving my dad's car on the city,the car was full with what I think were family members.They talked a lot but I can't really remember what.I was under great pressure while driving because I was afraid that I would end up messing up and having to restart the car while on the traffic lights.

----------


## SealIX

The last three I read was the one with Abe, the driving one, and the one with your dog at the highway.
I thought they were all awesome. First, I love the Abe games haha Those were some sweet concepts for a dream to come up with.
Driving dreams puzzle me because I can't drive, and I'm somewhat scared to. I only had two driving dreams in my life.
The dog one reminding me something that happened to me in real life. I was on one side of the road in my neighborhood, and my dog was on the other. She attempted to cross it and my brother's friend's mother was coming down in her van at the same time. My dog (chihuahua/German shepherd) got ran over by the neck, but she didn't die, but had a limp. Strange. . . but I was glad she lived.

----------


## Epic Altruist

> The last three I read was the one with Abe, the driving one, and the one with your dog at the highway.
> I thought they were all awesome. First, I love the Abe games haha Those were some sweet concepts for a dream to come up with.
> Driving dreams puzzle me because I can't drive, and I'm somewhat scared to. I only had two driving dreams in my life.
> The dog one reminding me something that happened to me in real life. I was on one side of the road in my neighborhood, and my dog was on the other. She attempted to cross it and my brother's friend's mother was coming down in her van at the same time. My dog (chihuahua/German shepherd) got ran over by the neck, but she didn't die, but had a limp. Strange. . . but I was glad she lived.



Haha you know the Abe games too?Nice  ::D: .I also used to not like driving,but when you get used to it its fun.Whoa i'm sorry for what happened to your dog,what you described is very similar to my dream,in the dream the dog survived and one of her legs was limp.


The bee apocalypse

I saw a bee(or a wasp,whatever) and I knew that something bad was going to happen.I entered a bunker that was freezing,there was a guy of importance  hiding,he was a president or something like that.He seemed nervous and did not want me in his bunker,he was also a total dick and when another guy entered the bunker,he killed him by connecting the guy's suit to some freezing tubes or something.The bunker looked like a laboratory and it was all covered by a white fog.I could feel the cold and that made me want to leave the place.

I left the bunker and there were big swarms of wasps on every corner I would turn,there were at least four I think.On a last desperate chance of survival I climbed back into the bunker and the man who was hiding there was screaming now,probably because by entering the bunker I made the wasps enter it.I believe we both died there.



Dang I'm late

I was with my mom in the car and we were driving through a jungle.The jungle was dark and swampy but it had a dreamy mysterious feeling to it.We were trying to get home fast so I could go to the fun park,but we were late.When I finally got home I was on the computer and the guy who was going to take me to the park arrived.I asked if he could wait a minute because I needed to get ready and he said "ok" and drove away.I didn't even get the chance to turn off the computer.  ::?:

----------


## Epic Altruist

Zombies at the bar

I was at a bar and there seemed to be some sort of mini zombie apocalypse going on.At first there was only one zombie,but he could infect other people.I walked carefully,since I knew that just by touching me I could become one too.

Fragments:

-I was at a building with my friend,I remember entering a bedroom through the roof.

----------


## Epic Altruist

The theory of everything

I had a dream where it was explained to me how everything in the universe was made of circles.I remember that it made perfect sense in my dream and had a lot of examples and explanations.The circles ahd something to do with cycles I believe.When I woke up,it still made some sense to me but I couldn't apply it to anything I think.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Age of Empires battle

I was playing Age of Empires 2 and it looked like I had just started.I had a villager and the town center,I used the villager to gather food from bushes and started training more villagers so I could get more resources.Soon,I had around 7 villagers.I decided to train some millitary units because I knew there was a battle coming,I trained some catapults.I was so distracted with the gathering that I did not notice I only had catapults and the enemy had just arrived.The enemy had heavy units including elephants,and lots of them!By the looks of it I was going to lose.

The graphics changed,looking more advanced,it looked more like Age of Mythology now.There were buildings around the troops,apparently I was on the enemy city.I think all of my units were killed,I saw a bunch of skeletons rising from the ground,they seemed to be in my team,I also seemed to have a Hero unit now.

I think I won.

----------


## Epic Altruist

04/10/10
The gem and my powers
I was playing something similar to Bioshock 2,I could go underwater and there was a mystery going on about a gem that was reflecting light in a funny way.Some said it was just a well crafted thing,others gave more complex and maybe mystical explanations.There was also something on my head about Toy Story but I can't connect it to anything.

At one point,I steal the gem while underwater,it is yellowish and made all the water look yellowish too while it reflected a beam of light.When I grabbed it,everything went dark and there was a lot of noise.I climbed up on an icy place and frozen enemies were attacking me.I was shattering all the enemies with my drill and they dropped plasmid bottles.At one point,I got a power called "Genetic Pop" which I believe allowed me to customize my powers.I woke up.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Restaurant school

I was back at my old school,or so I thought,because the place looked much more like a restaurant.I entered class and the principal was giving out a test.I remember being able to read it with ease.She divided it into mathematical questions and another category,which I can't remember now.She said she was going to ban science questions because the answers were not exact or something like that.She said that one has to read not only the Bible to understand it,but other old texts from that time.A christian boy in the room said something among the lines of"I think its dumb to atribute unnatural causes to thing that are natural".I interpreted that as"the bible comes from nature".The principal agreed with him,but I could see in her face that she only "agreed" because she didn't want to destroy his faith.



The big imp hunt

It was night and I was on an open area,it looked like a parking lot.I had lots of guns but there were some real life elements so I assume it was real.I was on a quest to kill some small white imps,I ahd a group with me,with people I know from school.The imps were very dangerous so we had to kill them as fast as possible or we could easily get killed,they were also very fast.I remember taht it was kind of difficult to hit them since they were some small,but I managed to kill a few by using my shotgun on close range.At one point the group asked me to slow down because a girl that has a problem on her leg was not able to keep up.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Noo my hair =(

I was with my mom in a black sports car,going to my aunt's house.The street was strange to me,it looked old style with not very tall buildings and each building very close to each other.I got out of the car and thought it looked cool,but I assumed it probably didn't cost much.I entered a building and started waiting on a queue.I believe I was in a restaurant,and the queue wasn't going.After some time,I went unconscious and woke up with my friend laughing at me on a table.I found out that my hair had been ruined.I teared some hair out with my bare hands and people told me not to do that.I received a plate with a small piece of pie and ate it.



Hmm margarine

I was in a scenary-less void where I was eating pure margarine right from the pot.I was enjoying it and later got some lumps of bread to go with it.I woke up expecting to find a piece of bread on my hand only to be disappointed.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Bioshock with friends

I was in the Bioshock city with my friends,but we still talked as if it were a game.I remember showing off by making elaborate weapon combiantions,like sticking mines to a can and throwing at enemies.My friend then said something like"hey look at the Bioshock 2 trailer its awesome!" and I saw part of the first cutscene from Bioshock 2.



Party.Cheers!

I was at a party with my friend.A girl I know approached us but didn't make eye contact with me,she instead got really close and said hi to my friend,greeting him with a close hug.She then saw me and said something like"Oh,you're the guy I always see coming in and out of our neighbourhood",she smiled.I had a glass with some drink and we cheered,it was kind of awkward.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Emo house

I was at the hosue of a guy I know.I believe we were playin Wii and then I had to go because his mom arrived or something like that.I got out of the house and realised I was holding the Wiimote protection thingy.I came back to the guy's house to give it to him but he wasn't there anymore so I left it with his mom.I got out of the house and as I walked down my street,going to my house,I saw a guy on the balcony of a hosue,he looked kinda like nerve and was serious.I then looked around me and it was full of emo kids palying around the house,some were playing soccer on a little field on the house garden,some were on the other side of the street and what is more freaky is that there were kids that looked like 3 years old with big fringe hair that would have taken more years to grow than their age.My friend,who was now with me,along with a few more people,said something about how cute the kids looked.

It started raining and so I ran to my house because I didn't wanna get soaked.I was running with my back hunched and only hitting the balls of my feet on the ground,going very fast.I noticed how just a few drops of water were hitting me and assumed it was because I was very fast.My friend commented the way I was running was ninja.



Vandals class and my new hat

I was on class and I left to do something.I found a kid who borrowed me his pikachu hat(don't ask me why).I then seemed to be on the bathroom,getting changed to my karate kimono and some kids mocked me.I got back to my class and realised I was still wearing the pikachu hat,and became worried that the kid would be sad or think I stole it.My friends were graffting something on a wall,but I can't remember what it said.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Some poor guy and a birthday

A guy I know invited me to his birthday,he was very happy and it was almost creepy because I know him but i'm not really his friend.The invitation was in a paper an it was supposed to be secret or something.I also remember being in a place saw someone I knew living in a very poor house,it was missing a wall and the person apparently didn't notice I was there.

----------


## Epic Altruist

The Book of Dreams

Wow,about time I had an interesting dream.This dream lasted all night,with lots of points where I woke up and came back into the dream.It changed perspectives a lot.I wish I could recall every single scene,but I didnt write anything down during the night so I must have forgotten a lot of good parts.

Every time a scene ended someone/me would write something down on a notebook.I think they were either questions about what had happened in the scene or they were what made the next scenes.I was on the city and I remember being with a guy from school.The city had lots of trees and was kind of dreamy.I think I almost got run over by a bus.My view then changed to seeing through the eyes of a girl I know from school.She was walking on the sidewalk,probably still in the same city,and there were two seemingly poor woman walking on front of her.They talked loudly and when the girl/I entered a store,they saw her/me and commented that she/I was wearing a belt with a lock.

I was on my school and there were some friend from my old school there,they seemed serious.We had some sort of mission to go,so we walked towards a portal in a dramatic hollywoodian fashion.On our way there,I saw a little retangle pop up on the bottom right of my vision,saying someone had logged in as if I were in msn.I also met another friend,who was wearing shiny purple metallic armour.

This part is probably what happened next on the above scene.I was sitting with some friends on some column ruins,and we were in what I think was a graveyard.We were playing with something,probably supernatural.At one point I saw a hole in a fallen column and it started shooting fire works,or little firecrackers I think.

I was walking on a trail with three friends,the place was forest like.We entered my friends house and his mom scolded him for coming back too late.Me and my other two friends entered a room with a nice rug.I then used the phone to call my mom so that she would come get me.

I was on a road with one friend.On the side o the road a guy told us were we needed to go,we just needed to continue following the road that way.While walking,I stopped for a few seconds to contemplate how beautiful that place was.Near the road was a lake,with a little island and a pretty tree on it,there were also lots of trees around the lake and plenty of shadow.There seemed to be a group of people,probably tourists, also apreciating the beauty of the place.While I was looking at everything,my friend told me to keep walking.

My perspective changed to a Runescape like view and I was on some docks.I searched a crate and found a flyer,by searching another crate I found another flyer.I noticed I didn't only get flyers,I got two snipers and two rocket launchers too.I knew there were lots of airships watching me now.I decided to test out my sniper,since I didn't want to draw much attention to me.I aimed at an airship with the scope and saw that they were already shooting me,but they were missing because I was too far away and they were in movement.I exploded about three spies heads.I was now on a city,and looking down from the top of an airship.I had to get to the city,but I wouldn't risk parachuting since I would be an easy target while in air.There were many airships and I feared that I would not make it alive.I hugged the airship I was standing in and jumped towards the city with it,I was hearing the Team Fortress spy narrate what I was seeing.Apparently,I was the blue TF spy that was already down there in the city,or he was the protagonist at least,but as I fell with the airship,a special agent jumped out  of the airship,falling in a chimney and safely landing near the blue spy.The blue spy had icy powers while the agent that was trying to kill him had a kind of slime power,he could slide around and it was sticky.They fought for a while and I felt as if I had already watched that and knew the result.The blue spy made an ice barrier,blocking the slime attacks while the slime was sliding around trying to find a way through it.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Opening the gates of hell

I was playing super mario world and I got a flying cape.I then went to the forest world and entered the haunted house.I tried flying up,expecting to find a hidden door to unlock other paths.I found it,but there were also P buttons that were colourful and of different shapes.

After carrying one arround and doing some weird stuff with them,my view changed into a 3D perspective.I was seeing some locks,and I had to do something that required good timing for it to work or else I would fail.I unlocked them and discovered what they were for.They unlocked some aggressive beasts all around the place,I was now on Rapture or somewhere else.I thought to myself that altough the beasts were aggressive to everyone including me,they would be a good distraction for my enemies.I saw one of them biting my dog.I went mad and kicked it and tried to keep it from reaching my dog.The beasts were not very big and they had something metallic on their lags.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Anfibious remote control toy

I was at the house that belonged to a guy I know.I was on the inside,wondering "what window should I break?".I then got outside and there was a huge pool and a big plasma tv screen.There was an adult on the pool playing with a remote control toy.I noticed it was a boat,but it could float and it could sink.It was like those toy cars that have two sides and when they run up a wall they fall on their other side.He made a comment relating its ability to work on the pool floor and on the water surface to evolution and adaptation of species.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Today's dream were purely day residue from yesterday.I flied a human powered aircraft machine,practiced karate,and had problems with food.The human powered aircraft thing was probably because of a picture I saw while looking at a zombie tools thread.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Squirrel ranged training

Me and my parents were getting out of a friends house,while she was commenting about why her car had turned blue.She explained that someone's boyfriend saved a squirrel while a wall was collapsing near it.The wall was blue so she used them to make her car blue.As I walked on the sidewalk,I noticed there was a small squirrel hanging from a spiderweb on a tree.My chemics teacher provided me and my parents with radio transmitters so that we could communicate while training.The sport consisted of holding the squirrels by their spider webs,spinning them around and throw them.I was having difficulty with it and ended up hitting myself with the spinning squirrel several times,crushing the squirrel and making the poor thing now look like a little fur ball with eyes.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Fame pl0x
A soccer game was going to happen,I was walking through a crowd of people and some guys were holding recorders,asking for an interview.I refused to give interviews,I hadn't realised I was the center of attention until now.A girl asked me why I didn't want to give interviews and I said it was because I was shy,she went crazy and said something among the lines of "OMFG THATS SO CUTE!".

On some other part of the dream,me and my friend discovered we could make 3D projections of letters and words using our computers.I was on a window and he was on a bench on the street I think.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Quest for revenge
My teacher was explaining how it was possible to transplant animal organs and limbs to humans.She said that it had to be transplanted while the animal was alive or else the limb would just decay when attached to our body.She then started telling a story about a guy who got horse legs,and I saw her turn into a centaur like crature and walk around awkwardly.

On another scene,my kung fu master was killed,crushed by some monster who destroyed his house in the woods.Me and another student(who was younger than me) went on a quest to kill the guy who had done that.We used horses for transportation and we took different paths.I can't remember anything about the mission,but I know I had a curved sword with purple markings that I used as a weapon.I would often try to spin it around but ended up hitting myself for not being skilled enough.At night,I arrived at my house and saw the other student arriving at the same time.He smiled,expressing sucess.I entered my house and there was a guy with a mohawk sitting with my family on a sofa,on my garden,there were two chairs.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Yet another Bioshock dream
My friend was playing Bioshock and I was helping.He wasn't very good at it,and was kind of jumpy.He got scared by some fish that were passing by and ended up shooting a grenade and wasting ammo.I got pissed off and screamed at him.Now there was a security camera looking right at us,but there was some piled furniture we could use to hide so the camera wouldn't sound the alarms.We progressed slowly and when we got to the camera,we found the level boss.Then some stuff happened.

Why won't the color work =(

----------


## Epic Altruist

I remember entering the school I would be in if I had passed a certain test.I found my friend there,he seemed surprised.I went through some people I didn't know and did something goofy and random,and they ended up becoming my friends.I also remember being on a messy chat room.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Underwater class
I was at a classroom on the ocean bottom.I had a little place I could get air from that I visited from time to time.We were discussing about beliefs that say life on the Earth was caused by extraterrestrial beings.I though about Scientology but ended up saying Zoroastrianism.At some point I realised I had survived for too long from the same air and on the same instant I felt a very strong urge to breath.I asked the teacher to give me NO2 so I could breath and he gave me a bottle of industrialized juice for me to drink.I drank it and felt much better.



The alien

Probably continuing from my previous dream,I met an alien who had very advanced technology.He could get energy from the sun with very small solar thermal collectors.The alien had difficulty expressing himself,it seemed like he couldn't find synonims for some words so he searched for them on his computer.I saw the word "altough" on his computer screen.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I remember fragments about a company that sold food.There was also a thief involved in the story,but I can't really remember details or imagery.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Violence and the sunrise
I was witha  friend on an escalator,I suspect we were in a mall.I somehow became lucid,I remember being able to put my right finger through my left palm.We ran around for some time,I was amused by the high vividness,we were passing through game courts and the floor was green.

I talked to a man and ended up getting in a fight.He did not do anything violent but I feared him and thought it was possible my dream would turn into a nightmare,so I grappled his head with bot hands and kneeled him in the face.I saw him agonizing because of his cut eyes(he was wearing glasses and I think I broke them on his face).

I ran like never before,afraid that he would hunt me down and terrorize me.I left my friend behind,I was running on a road with some trees.I was running on my feet's balls while also slightly hovering,so I wasn't able to use my legs strenght.I imagined the scenery passing by faster so that I would go faster,ocasionally,I jumped and flied a little before losing concentration and going back to the ground or getting too near to the trees.I jumped on a house,it was night now.I thought night wasn't a good idea in a dream,what terrors would be waiting for me around the corners?I will the sun to rise with the help of my right hand.I see a giant yellow ball pop up in the horizon,but the light level changes very little,it is very faint.The dream fades.


Comment: I believe it is possible I had this lucid dream because I am sick,and some people experience interesting dreams when they are ill.It might have also been caused by a wakening I had in the night and thought about lucid dreaming and doing an WBTB,before falling asleep again.My recall of details is poor because it was a DILD in the middle of the night,not before wakening.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Lucid hideout
It was a sunny day,the sky was quite clear.I was in a funny place with people I didn't know.We were sitting ina  table and a guy had a potion taht made hair grow,it was in a little vial and it lacked color.It was aciddentally spilled on the table and it started growing long white hairs out of itself.I then saw a guy who won some contest,he was going to be sent somewhere,in a weird cube shaped capsule.Me and a bunch of people entered another capsule(which was bigger) but then got out.

I was now walking in a mall with a  girl next to me.We were going to a hideout or something.We had a long way to go,we started in a hall and continued into a music store,where I saw some guy but did not greet him,then we continued into a series of little apartments and bathrooms,going through fake doors and curtains.Eventually we got to a room were I pushed a button and a wall opened up,allowing us to enter the hideout.It looked like an storage thingy,there seemed to be boxes stacked on one another and red barrels.

At some point, I somehow became lucid.My lucidity was high but the vividness was average,and I also had trouble controlling my body.I decided I wanted to visit the Lucid Crossroads so I found a door and imagined that the sunny desert and the Lucid Crossroads plataform was on the other side.I opened the door and saw some piece of blonde hair or something weird like that,the dream fades.


Yay,its the first time I have two lucid dreams in one week,I might be making progress.

----------


## Epic Altruist

My dog multiplied
I lived in some farmhouse,the place had trees and a lot of open areas.I saw my dog and continued walking,but then around the corner I saw my dog again.I was confused,how did she get there so fast?I looked at her again and there were three,soon they were four.I came to the conclusion that she had had puppies,but still,the other dawgs looked identical to her,they were the same size and walked in the same tired way,sometimes having problems with one leg.I noticed one of the dawgs was very skinny,so I gave it some food.It ate in a very hurried way and seemed to be crying.

----------


## Epic Altruist

The mafia
I was in my own house,waiting on a queue.There was a girl I know throwing half blue pills at me.I asked if they were some kind of anti depressant and she said they were depressant.I licked a pill and it had a sugary taste.It was finally my time on the queue and I handed a lot of money to someone in exchange for nothing.I believe I also gave some jewellery I had on my fingers.

I was then invovled with something chinese related to money,probably something to do with a mafia.I woke up saying I had ahd my hand(s) cut.

----------


## Epic Altruist

The mafia
I was in my own house,waiting on a queue.There was a girl I know throwing half blue pills at me.I asked if they were some kind of anti depressant and she said they were depressant.I licked a pill and it had a sugary taste.It was finally my time on the queue and I handed a lot of money to someone in exchange for nothing.I believe I also gave some jewellery I had on my fingers.

I was then invovled with something chinese related to money,probably something to do with a mafia.I woke up saying I had had my hand(s) cut.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Not being humiliated fail
I was in class and trying to beat a chick I know up.I would deliver punches and double palm strikes to her belly,but it wouldn't have any effect,and she would just laugh and counter attack.I did this several times,and I think she knocked me on the floor a few,my friends where watching.I consider this a happy dream,since it was envolving and fun.



Rapture kindergarten

I was on Rapture,city from the Bioshock game.I looked out from a window and I could see a bouncer walking around,but this one was slightly taller and more robotic.I saw a building that was the city's kidnergarten,where the kiddies stay.I could see a little sister vent and a poster from a window.The design of the building was not like the rest of the city,it looked like water could go inside it,it was weird.Some smileys and explamation points came out,they represented the children I think,they looked around in a casual way and there seemed to be a playground on the sea floor.

I was now a big daddy.The visibility I had through my helmet was almost 0%,it was full of algae and it was a struggle to see anything.I was not a permanent big daddy,the suit was reused.I was suffering.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Criminal life
I was being chased,along with a class of friends,by the police on an underground rail cart tunnel system.With a clever plan,the police managed to disable the cart's power or something similar,making us stop.A police man pointed a huge shotgun at my face,I just put my hands in the air.The station we stopped in leaded us to a mall.I got distracted with a store and walked a few metres away.I crouched so i could advance through some plants and duck sculptures.I scratch my arm on a duck sculpture.I comment something about being hurt and an old man on the store was empathic.He asked if I needed first aid or something and I told him I was alright,it was just a scratch.

I went back to where the police was and they had vanished.I was worried,they would think I tried to run away.I find my dad on the mall and ask him to help me so I can get to the police.He finds that a dumb idea and suggests that I run away.I am now with a girl next to me and we are going to escape from the mall.I find some people I know and play a little with them,they do not seem to know what i've done.I then go near an elevator and get a burger from a kid that is sitting on some crates.The girl that is with me tells him that she is going to sue him because she paid for pickles and there are none on the burgers.The kid said that it was to much of a hassle to do that and they were too small,so he didn't bother.

Still with my burger,I enter the elevator.There is a couple that is dressed for a wedding,an asian guy and a girl.I forgot something so I press the button to stop the elevator and left the rest of my burger on the elevator.The couple asked something like "oh,are you the wanted guy?" but I was too hurried to answer.The girl who was with me was running around senselessly in and out of the mall through some doors,I was moderately annoyed.We came back to the elevator room and picked up my burger from the elevator,but stayed in the room.I saw someone peeking though the door's window,he seemed to be one of the guys that were on my group.I thought he was going to tell me on the police so I was now worried,I hid behind a corner in the room.

Immediately,an announcement is on the mall's speakers.It is a police guy agent speaking about me in a sarcastic tone.He said somethign like"if you are still here,and listening to this,there is no escape".He accused me of having had sex with eleven children(I believe he was talking about children my age though) and of trafficking drugus.I felt humiliated and angered.I had to talk to my father and tell him we had to change plans.I enter the elevator and go down about three floors,the elevator is faster than you would expect it to be.I enter a room with carpet floor,my dad is sitting on a couch.I tell him what has happened and he starts a speech about how my school has gone too far and he doesn't like its methods anymore.I see a black screen with text and the dream fades.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Bioshock 3 and paradise beach


I saw an image similar to the one I posted along with a title that said "Bioshock 3(brambling)".I was excited and imagined it was a teaser trailer or something.A big daddy was owning everyone,with some strange and new guns.He send another big daddy flying with a bomb like thing,and he seemed much more agile and light than you would expect.He seemed to be climbing his way out of the city,I saw him on the sea surface,along with some flying ships and flying explosive mines.I was blown away by this trailer and thought it was awesome.I was now playing it I think,I opened a wardrobe and found a real size Playmobil doll,it started talking and then said something to scare me and something is written in red on the wardrobe,I close it.The game feels more scary than the previous games and has more suspense and jump moments.There was a brute splicer walking around behind a wall and I was just waiting for the moment when he would jump and scare me.

I was now playing Counter Strike 1.6, so the people and objects I see now look blocky.I was on the sea on a a ship,pirate or not.I do not remember what the plot was at all.It was not a shooter,I was just walking around and I jumped into the sea to get some lady who was swimming.I was now bodyboard surfing.Speeding through the waves,I went a long way.I continued to move on the board, and ended up discovering that I could move on it with my willpower.There were a lot of swimmers on the water.

Going deeper into the sea,I eventually got to another beach,but it was weird,it was like a line of sand on the middle of the sea,not another island.I walked around a bit and saw a friend from childhood.I found my mom and asked for a pastel.

*Spoiler* for _This is a pastel_: 








We found a lady who sold pastel and I asked for one.She fried it in a few second and handed me a soft,nasty,oil dripping raw pastel.My mom told the lady that oil is bad for the health and the lady seemed to not care and was rude.I didn't care either,so I ate it.I looked behin dmy back and saw a huge,beautiful forest on mountains,along with the sea.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Middle eastern adventures
I was somewhere in the Middle East and there was something going on about genocide on brazillians,or maybe latinos.I saw some stuff written on a wall,altough it was written with the western alphabet,I could not understand anything.An ugly fat woman came near the wall and wrote something like "espãno".

Me and my mom decided to revolt so we went to some house.There were people watching tv,they seemed hypnotized by it.My mom sneaked in the house and passed in front of them and left thropugh another door,but they didn't notice.I thought it was weird.Someone screamed and told me that the security guards were coming.I ran for my life,afraid that I would be sent to prison or tortured or something.The security guards looked amercian.A guy who was with us got caught,he was a fatty guy in a lab coat,stereotypical mad scientist.I noticed my backpack weighed too much so I threw it away so I could run faster.I wake up.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Meat castle and dimensions beyond walls
I was in a castle and something was going on that had to do with meat.Someone was hanging pieces of meat around the castle,I believe it was an attempt at making boobytraps.There were raw beefs all around the stairs and hanging from the ceiling.

I was now with some people I know.A girl starts staring at me and smiling in a very creepy way,getting closer.I realize that is just too creepy and become lucid,but am still scared by her and afraid it might end my dream.

I am now reading something,probably on a computer screen.It starts getting blurry so I rub my hands to keep it stable.I find a friend of mine and treat decide to show off.I go through my house's wall and into the garage then come back.He is not as surprised as you would expect.I tell him I am now going to go to the 2nd dimension or something similar.I go through the wall and on the other side there is only and infinite void of blackness.I do not fully enter the void with my body,I come back.I now tell my friend i'm going to another dimension,so I try to get through the wall,but this time it was hard to do it.I could not go through the wall,it was very hard.I was expecting to see a void of yellow light on the other side(or did I see it?).My friend comments that I need more training to be able to go there.

Another friend appears and I decide to show him I can fly.I get out of my house and jump into the air,going about 4 or 5 metres in the air,but falling.I hold on my house.I try again and again but it feels like forced control and I always gravitate towards the floor.I enter my house and my friend is not there anymore.I'm constantly rubbing my hands,wondering how long could this dream last.I remember I wanted to go to the lucid crossroads,but I am getting distracted by a karate class going on in my garage.I feel like i've messed around enough,and as if the class was real.I get too involved and end up losing my lucidity,the dream fades.

Comment: Bahahaha 3rd lucid dream this month,that is almost one lucid dream a week.I foresee a breakthrough.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Picking fights
I was in a classroom and there was a translucid glass on the wall,allowing me to see people on the other classroom.A guy was saying he was going to beat me up.I tried to do a thumbs up to him or something similar,trying to demonstrate I onoly wanted peace,but I ended up making him rage.I also remember walking around on a path to go to my locker.I asked someone if I could be banned from the school if I beat someone up and they said I couldn't.

There was also a fragment where I was at my aunt's house using the laptop.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Supercomputer and kids
I was in an office building.There were two kids writing letters on a blackboard.A supercomputer was deciphering a code into numbers,it was something important.I believe the antagonist was the computer and the protagonists were the kids

----------


## Epic Altruist

The ghost
My mom was taking me to some place where we would see a ghost.I entered the house(which was just an empty room) and started feeling weird.I went to the garden(which was full of tall weeds) and I started getting pushed around and hearing a voice talk to me,while also seeing a white shadow moving places.It talked a lot of things at the same time so it was hard to understand,it seemed not evil but confused.I thought something like" so they really are real".The ghost talked something about the bible but I don't remember what,the whole time I was being pushed around the creepy weed infested garden.At first the feeling was the same you have on a nightmare but as I realised I was losing very little hitpoints,I became more relaxed(lol).I saw an interface witha an inventory,the ghost had yet to drain one quarter of my HP,but I used a potion anyway.

I went into the house and there I found my friend.I thought he was the ghost,because he was moving around quite fast like the ghost did but then I realized it was really just my friend.He was kind of angry,talking about how he was jealous of me because i'm white and he is brown.Some other people appeared in the room I think.I started a speech about how it does not matter what skin color or race you are,we have to share the peace.He seems to understand and is not angry anymore.

We're now wearing kimonos and training something.We were on a line of tables on a corridor,and there was a queue of people on the table too.

----------


## Epic Altruist

In a dream I saw a preview o Bioshock 3.The plot was about how the water system was going to pass all through some big pool.That was going to cause sanitation problems and disease(don't ask me why).I felt kind of sick.

On another dream,I was with two friends when some woman came in looking for someone.She had a gun and kind of threatened us.I assured her my name was not "Isabella" or some other woman name.She went away.While I slept(in the dream) I heard something and woke up.It was the woman,she was whispering something on my friend's ear.SOME STUFF HAPPENED.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Meh,something about Stalin.Also,I was on a rollercoaster like thingy,but it went back and forth.

----------


## Epic Altruist

History exam

I'm a little late, but monday I had a dream where my history teacher gave me another exam.He went away while I was doing and I had the chance to cheat and look at my notes,but I didn't.It took me quite some time doing that exam.I was on a small room,it was not a classroom,it looked more like someone's room,I was on a messy desk.

I then saw something about now being able to play Runescape with 3 characters at the same time on dungeoneering.You could choose the adolescent character,adult or mature I think,each having their positive and negative points.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Teeth falling and soccer balls
I was doing something with my family,a trip or something like that.I discovered my right front teeth had some cracks on it.The cracks became bigger and a chunk of my teeth fell off.I was sad because I knew I would have to do treatment and that it would be awkward to smile now.

Later I was walking around a neighbourhood similar to mine,but that i've never been to.I saw my dog walking on the street and I was worried because she is already very old.Someone commented something about me not caring about my dog.We were kicking some oversized soccer balls around,one of them represented the Earth and another the Sun I think.I had a ball too that had something different painted on it,but I can't remember what it was.My friend threw the balls at a building just for fun.They threw about three balls.I kept mine.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Commemoration dinner and other stuff
I rememebr being on a club like place with a lot of people around me.A girl I know came running and kissed me on the cheek.lolwut.

On another scene,I was on the bus going to/back from school.A girl i've never seen before became my girlfriend or something like that.She looked pretty to me on the dream,but recalling her face now,she looks average.She didn't act sweet to me at all,she kind of treated me as an object or trophy.Shortly after that,she left me.I saw her on an outdoor,I wondered about how pretty you needed to be to be a marketing symbol.She had black hair and tanned skin.

On another scene,I'm on a commemorative dinner with people from my karate class.There are people from school there also.I'm walking around and my teacher explain someone how the toilet flushing system works.Its a bizarre thing on the wall filled with water.I mess it up aciddentally,making it leak water.My teacher tells me I'm gonna have to clean that up.Its saturday so I'm worried I won't get to the Midsummer celebration on time.I ask my mom if it ends at eight o' clock and she confirms it.I look at the clock and its 7:45.My moms mocks me for not being able to get to the party and I become sad,since I will only be able to go next year.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Midsummer celebration pool
i was on the midsummer celebration I went to today.There was a pool and some people there.I didn't really wanna swim because I didn't bring any swimming wear.A mom is telling her child that he should masturbate before entering the pool,and not in the pool.

I end up swimming anyway,but then the water is drained and it turns into a rollerskating race on a spiral,while the floor is wet.



Not the center of the attention
It was a girl I know's birthday,but no one was really paying attention or talking to her.She was just sitting on a corner,but didn't look very sad.Everyone else was enjoying.I think we went on a plane or something.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Lol,had a disgusting dream.It wasn't vivid.

----------


## Epic Altruist

A cool story
I was on my old school(very old) and my old history teacher started telling a big crowd of people a story.I remember seeing a black dude with dreads,the story was about him.My teacher was trelling the story with enthusiasm,I think he was emphasizing something about hard work and achieviments.Someone on the crowd made a stupid comment and my teacher said he was not going to tell the story anymore and became upset.



Greetings
I was in a small car with my friend on his mom.We were driving through my neighbourhood and yelling some countries names,it was something about the world cup I think.The woman made a turn and the car leaned to the right,making me scratch my arm badly os the street.We then went into his house,there seemed to be a barbecue going on.I started greeting his family and people I dind't know,it was embarassing because I didn't know if I should have greeted them .

I also had a dream that recurred through the whole night multiple times.It was some dream where there was a red light and I was in my garage doing something with bees.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Meditation at a beach
I was riding a monocycle on the street towards my old school,but it was kind of like a carriage.I heard some chicks talking behind me but couldn't see them,I also couldn't hear them clearly but I imagined that they were talking about me.I got to the school and was now with my dad.We sat on a bench and the floor kind of turned into sand like a beach,but with no ocean.I close my eyes to relax a little and meditate.It feels just like real life,not something epicly orgasmic,but the feeling was achieved instantaneously.I also remember seeing something words and the number seven on the back of my eyelids.



Reverse gear through the mountains
I was seeing myself in a car from third person as if I were on a helicopter.The car was speeding on the highway but on the reverse gear(I don't know how to say this right in english lols).There seemed to be a woman talking on the car.It also went through mountains,it was a beautiful view.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Far west(east?)
I was walking on a deck on a wooden building in the middle of the desert.I saw a wikipedia page with Usopp,the one piece character and some other character.The japanese ideograms were messed up and there was one that looked like an "Y".Usopp was holding his slingshot.Back to the place I was,I saw a plaque reading "far east" on the wall.I was going to the left side of the building(which looked like a restaurant) so I imagined to be going west.

I sat on a table with some people and a chick I know arrived from the distance,mounting a horse.A dude near me played a song about it and I found it very clever,this was just before me waking up.As I woke up,I forgot the song but could still recall part of the rythm and a name used,now i've forgotten it.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Karate class and going around the city
I met a dude i've never seen before and went around the city.We soon became friends,I belive he trained karate too.At some pint we went to a karate class,it was night.It was an interesting dream but I can't remember much more right now.

I also remember another dream where I pulled my shirt up and I had breasts,and they were quite voluminous :drool: .My pink bra was loose and falling so I pulled it up a bit.Even though I had tits,I didn't seem to have them when I pulled my shirt down.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Powerful giant crocodile
I was on a beach,on a carriage dragged by an elephant.I had paid an hindu man a few cents so he could take me in his carriage a few kilometers forward.After some time,I realised the elephant was just too slow and decided to go on feet.The man told he had a giant crocodile,which was much faster.I see a big rock like thing encrusted on the sand,if that is his crocodile,it is already dead,I thought.The crocodile then makes a powerful noise and rises from the sand,it is not huge like a city or anything like that,but its big enough for me and another man sit on its head or back and still have a lot of space.

With our crocodile we went to the mountains where there seemed to be a battle going on.I think the crocodile went up some walls,but I can't recall much.



Mall and dancing game
In this dream,my friend's school was in the mall,and during the breaks he and his friends went around the mall and played games.One of the games he played was a dancing game,like those with a pad that you step on but with no pad,more like a camera that sees you dancing.It also had a tread mill,which made it harder.My friend was really good at this game and always played it during breaks.



I also remember a fragment where I was in a changing room.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I dreamt all of my matinal routine,like getting dressed and stuff.Gotta start reality checking when I wake up.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I've run out of Bioshock titles
I was playing a Bioshock game that was less like a shooter and more like an action game.there seemed to be a fight going on between an bouncer and me.The bouncer seemed thougher than normal,I was a big daddy too I believe.I could perform an attack where I would launch a flying rocket drill at him,and,with the right timing,it would freeze him and do damage.It was pretty cool.



Rollerocoaster on Midsummer celebration
I was on a Midsummer celebration on my old school and met some people.I then went on a quite slow rollercoaster that toured through the school.It all looked different in some way.I felt stupid.



The new Deus Ex
I was playing a remake of Deus Ex.The game had upgraded 3D graphics and more RPG like mechanics.It was a demo I think though.I was at the bottom of some medieval tower,so I climbed up and opened a chest.I also remember using the Dragontooth sword,with is sort of like a light saber.It ahd something to do with Runescape too.I'm not sure if I dreamt this today or yesterday,but I thought about this dream while I was in another dream today.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Argh I had some dreams but I was so sleepy I ended up forgetting them.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Deus Ex: nukes and swords
I was playing Deus Ex,I was very immersed into it and it looked like real life,but I know I was on the computer since I remember pressing "Page Up" on the keyboard(my quick save key) a few times.

On the first part,I was invading a small house in a farm like place.I entered the house and there was an old lady distracted with something,she was cooking I think.I climbed up the stairs in a stealthy way but she ended up noticing me.She looked kind of cartoonish,and she ahd a gun.She was shooting at me,so there was no time to try to render her unconscious or something,I shot her in the head.I entered a room on the second floor,where my target was.There was a tiny tiny singing female baby on a hammock.On the room there was also a barrel of Ambrosia and a Dragontooth sword,which I took with me.I didn't want to kill the abby so I rendered it unconscious with two blows with a baton.I put the unconscious baby on a bag of chips so I could carry it in my inventory.

The attack on the house made everyone go looking for me.Secret agents were coming in hoards to kill me.I discovered this Dragontooth sword had a special attack: if I held the mouse button,it would charge up and release a blast of energy,which was quite overpowered.I also think they launched a nuke that targeted the small house,and this made me feel worried for the old lady,but then I remembered that I had killed her.

There were also some gangsters and harley riders going after me,and they had some big machine guns.I hided behind a counter while charging the Dragontooth special blast but when I released it didn't do much at all,also it was less like a blast of energy and more like a wimpy machine gun.I decided to use my handy pistol and do some headshots.There was a photographer in the middle of the mess,he wore a fedora hat and was kind of a fatty.I said something to him along the lines of "You should be glad I have good aim or else you would have a bullet on your head".He laughed.I think I shot his camera,I'm not sure why,but I think that why I said that in the first place.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I dreamt that I was on my garden and that my dog ahd died/was going to die.I also saw a date,which was 04/6 (using the format dd/mm).I cried a lot about it in the dream and made a scandal.I woke up in a different state of counsciousness,I now feared death.I'm glad it can't be some prediction since the date is already gone by.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Fighting against Pikachu
I was playing a playstation 2 fighting game with my friend.He had no idea what character to use so I he went with Pikachu,I chose Ruffy.Little did he know that Ruffy is made of rubber,so Pikachu's eletric attacks wouldn't work.The scenary had a beach and some islands.I had difficulty controlling my character,and at one point we both fell on the water,but instead of drowning we were taking bits of damage.

I also remember a scene where we are not on playing videogames,but we're walkiing around a house I've never seen before.It looked kind of like a castle.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Purple superpower
I was playing a Mario game with someone when I went down a pipe and everything changed.I was now running around a sewer like place,I had a gun/power that emmitted a purple ray.I found an opening and was now on a square,it was supposed to be my school I think.I realised I could use the power to slow people down,so I toyed around with it by shooting some people and walking faster than them.

Someone discovered what I was doing and started running after me,I ran and jumped over something,but ended up getting caught.The guy got two of my friends(only in the dream,i've never seen those people,one was a japanese like dude who was wearing glasses,the other one I don't remember) and asked me if it was me who was going to get beaten up or them.I boldly said I would get beaten up,but not without fear.He asked us some questions about random school subjects,but my friend got them all right so I didn't get beaten up.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I dreamt something about being late for my karate competition.It was a quite long dream but I forgot most of it.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I dreamt that my chemics teacher gave us a surprise exam.Then she realised she didn't have to for some reason,but made us do the first question anyway.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Speargun please
I was in a weird place,with escalators that led me up.There were a few people with me.I had some sort of small potato cannon with me.A woman who was with me was bitching about something,it was related to her son I believe.

When I was back to the ground floor,I talked to a friend of mine about spearguns(I don't know him in real life).He gave me instructions on how to get/craft a speargun like on of those from Bioshock 2.I can't remember the instructions now.



Beach,the horizon and the fiery sunrise
For the first time weeks I decided to try an induction technique.Before sleep,I chanted that the next thing I would see would be a dream and visualized a dreamscape.This is called a MILD I believe.

Sucess,I was on a beach and aware I was on a dream(it wasn't a WILD though,I only dreamt later in the night).I decided I wanted to evaporate the sea with a giant Genki Dama(spirit bomb in english) made of fire.I make the sun rise from the horizon with my left hand in a dramatic stance while I slowly chant "Dai enkai".When the sun is up in the sky like its 10 AM I start making it grow,but I fail and it turns into a giant Ken doll,which starts surfing on the sea.The people around me were amazed,I think they tried to use powers like me.

I walk to the south side of the beach and am now walking back north with friends I have never seen.I tell them they don't exist at all and that they are part of my imagination,I tell them I am dreaming and that this is my dream.They seem skeptic,mostly a strong dude.I try to summon a pistol from my pocket so I can shoot him,I visualize the tact feeling of the pistol and its shape in my hands while I have my hand in my pocket.I pull it out just to be disappointed,It is a small toy hand gun.I keep trying to summon stuff from my pockets but don't put enough concentration and all that comes out are distorted paper clips.

Now on the north side of the beach,I am alone.I rub my hands together and wonder how much more will the dream last,I remind myself its a dream.I can hear the wind blowing the leaves of the palm trees,feel the texture of my hands.I think about teleporting to the Lucid Crossroads but I fear that the tleport would fail and the dream would end so I don't.

I decide to find a girl and kiss her to see what my dream can come up with.I find a girl near a volleyball court.I ask her if she could give me a kiss and she smiles awkwardly,she seems shy and quite human.I know I didn't have to ask but I was expecting her to take the initiative.It feels a little bad inside me to use her as a tool for pleasure,but assuming she isn't real it's all good.Around lips approach and I feel a famillair feeling.They toach and...nothing interesting happens.What the hell?Maybe she understood that I wanted a kiss on the lips and not a french kiss.Bah.

I see a photo of the kiss and then some photos where she is with some friends of mine.Slowly losing my lucidity,I forget she isn't real and worry that she could know my friends and that she could spread what happened.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Steel cable madness
I was walking around my neighbourhood with a steel cable I got from an electricity post.A guy walked out of his house and saw me,I was talking really loudly and doing silly things,I was worried he would report me or something but he just played along.

We found a place with trees and he was screaming about how the trees were taller and prettier in his time,while hitting fruits that were on the trees.I saw a little baby black elephant pass by and I whipped it with my steel cable.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Pool party and apartment
I dreamt I lived in a small apartment and next door lived a friend of mine.She could enter my apartment through the bathroom window.She came over and we watched nasty videos such as two girls and one cup.

We then wen't to the ground floor and there was a party going on there with some people from school.I saw some guys walking through the water on the pool without getting wet and I assumed they were using a no clip cheat.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Yesterday I had a dream where I was playing a football like game,but it also involved climbing on some handle bars to make points.I remember doing very well at the handle bar thing and I beat an emo kid.He seemed upset and started whining about how he depended on the bus to get to his house.

Today I dreamt that I went to the big city with some friends I don't know.It was night and I saw a building I know,but in the dream it looked a lot more like the Chrysler building in New York.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I had some dreams but already forgot them =(.I remember seeing a girl I know from school.(ikstgyfuytr)

----------


## Epic Altruist

From today,I remember a fragment where I jumped on a trampoline with some kids.I also had lots and lots of dream bursts in the morning,waking up after each dream.I would wake up with names in my head,I think the dreams where related to a game or something.

----------


## Epic Altruist

The awesomeness
I can't recall how this dream started but I remember that I somehow became lucid(probably due to mantra before sleep).I remember being with my sister on top of a building.I don't know if she represented my inner self or the dream or anything like that,but it kind of felt like it.I could see the sky,it was very very vivid and blue,with just one white cloud.I looked up to the sky and demanded:"show me something amazing".I got the idea to ask that from the book Exploring the World of Lucid Dreaming.After my command,the cloud in the sky started turning darker and a little bigger,but the sky continued bright blue.I can't recall anything that happened after that =( .

I also remember a dream where I was on a bedroom and I rid a mushroom underground,along with scissors and other objects.

----------


## Epic Altruist

My dogs running away
I this dream,my dogs kept running away from me,even if it was impossible.I was walking around in a pickup in the city and found my dog,even though it was supposed to be at my house.I always picked them up and locked them up but they would magically get out.I called a team of pros that went to my house and helped me with my dog problem.

They were as sucessful as I was being,so the help wasn't helping much at all.I also remember that my house,was not my house in real life,i've never been to a house like the one in the dream.I also remember picking up one of my dogs and the colour of its hair was different.I shagged a woman who was in the team of pros.



I also remember a dream where a kid climbed some stairs and found other kids.He had a toy car I think.

I had lots of dream bursts during the morning,but since I didn't note down any keywords,I had to choose one of them to recall,since I wouldn't be able to remember all of them.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Bycicling around and a golden watch
I met a dude who was quite older than me,he was probably 18 or maybe in his early twenties.I've never seen him in my life but in the dream I acted like he was my cousin.He was staying in his friends house,which was in my neighbourhood.I went there and there was a girl with him there too.He gave me a large golden watch for me to take me somewhere,I strapped it to my right wrist.

We went somewhere with bycicles,I tried to go faster than them but they were good.We were doing some pretty dangerous stuff(for me),like bycicling irregular terrain.It was quite exciting and epic that I didn't fall,but then there was a staircase and bam,I hit the ground with my bike,which impales my crotch and rockets me towards the ground.The crotch pain was realistic bot not as intense as it was supposed to be.

At one point in the dream,I had to go back somewhere to take something,while carrying a dog and some papers(with my bycicle).Because of all this mess I had to carry,I couldn't find the watch.The dude looked at me in a worried manner which felt menacing.I press my pockets looking for it and eventually find it.



Stabbed in the eye
I met my cousin,he was watching someone play Worms I belive,which is one of his favorite games.It looks like there are some staff filming something in a room.My cousin gets stabbed in the eye by something,a needle I think.I can see his right eye bleeding in a horrible way but he continues to smile and doesn't seem to notice/care/be in pain.

----------


## Epic Altruist

RPG shooter
I dreamt I was playing a first person shooter game with RPG elements.I think it had a levelling system and maybe it was online too.It was kind of like a horror shooter,there were zombies and I was competing with other people to get more kills.The stage looked like a industrial boiler room,with a cauldron of steaming magma.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Donkey Kong Country 3 review
I was playing DKC 3 while someone was reviewing it.The level was on a ship,it looked darker than on the real game and also had some stairs and thingies.The reviewer complained that it did not offered a good challenge since all obstacles could be passed by using the normal jump.


My dreams seem to be getting more abstract,I don't know why,I had another full dream but all I can recall now is that I was on a table drinking lemonade and there was a part about a comic book.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Prostitution house
The dreeam started when I was lunching with my parents on a friend's house.They were discussing something one the phone maybe,I think it was related to my friends.I somehow ended up inside a blue-ish building,with my friends,where a woman(1) was on a broken ventilation pipe,threatening to jump and end her life.

There was another woman(2) trying to persuade her not to jump.Another woman(3) came by and told the woman who was threatening to jump(1) that she had always liked her,she was her neighbour it seems.It sounded really really fake and the woman(1) just stared her for about 2 seconds and then jumped to her death.

A sense of dread came over me as I heard her scream and hit the staircase below.I imagined her hitting the stairs with her back,making it brake horribly.I started panicking about it,could I have done something to stop her?I comment to my friend about the horror and he seems to feel totally fine about it,not in the least bit worried,guilty or sad.

We went donw some stairs and near the door to the kitchen,the place looked more like my house now.We met a short,fat lady who seemed pretty eccentric and friendly.She told us something,I think it was about having fun,and told me she had one hundred condoms on her backpack.I was kind of scared by what she might have been insinuating but then she clarified what she meant.(this is when I am glad no one reads this).

She took us to a place to wait for the "bus".The place looked very similar to the front of my school.When it arrived the driver asked where we were going and the lady said a city name,something like "josé dos campos" or something like that.The driver immediatelly knew where we were going and let out a short laugh,as if the whole city was just one estabilishment.The "bus" was more like a tramcar,but with no rails.I asked the driver how long the trip was and he replied it would last from two to seven hours,the lady laughs.This worries me,as the tramcar sit is very unconfortable and it shakes so much I have trouble not falling out of it.After about 15 seconds of staring into the thick white fog we have in front of the vehicle,we arrive.

It is night,we enter the estabilishment and I see a quite long dining table full of people,I assume we are going to eat here too.We walk around a lot,I remember what an old friend said to me,that I could lose my virginity without having ever kissed a girl if I went to a prostitution house.I contemplate that idea and become kind of excited it might actually come true.

The lady that was with me and my friends turns black,a tall black man she apparently knows touches her butt and she complains.I wake up,feeling epic silliness for actually believing it was real.An equation appears in my head where a large number divides a heart,or a small number.I fall asleep and come back to the same dream.

I have epic lucidity,it was not a lucid dream,since I did not know I was dreaming,but I was as lucid as I am in real life,I suspect I only didn't realize it was a dream because nothing weird was happening(ok,it was happening,but there were no rainbow frogs chewing on my ears).We are ready now,the lady tells me that the condoms where in my friend's brother pocket and they were lost because the pocket ahd a hole in it.My friend calls his brother stupid.

The lady was just joking.I look down and there is a giant sausage coming out of my pants,what the hell?I am confused and grossed out,but the lady soon explains it,it seems they are sort of like souvernirs from the place.We are guided by a lady that shows our rooms,I see a door and one of the people who were with me enters.

Finally,my room.Me and my friend enter a large room,sunlight enters through big windows near the ceiling,apparently I already forgot it was night.The room looked more like a hangar,it was quite big and empty.The room had about three merry-go-rounds,there was a woman sitting on a horse on one of them.My friend went with the one on the merry-go-round while I went with the other because I thought she was prettier.

She was naked.I kiss her.Oh no!My plans were foiled,no more possibility of losing virginity without kiss.Oh well.I kiss her again.The kisses are short,because she interrupts me by trying to talk or turning her head.Also,I can feel my retainer in my mouth as I kiss her(I wear retainers while sleeping).She insists in talking,she asks me if I practice gymnastics or something like that,I say no.I am now holding her hand,my other hand is on her waist and we are running around sideways,kind of jumping.She comments on how long I last running,thats probably why she asked if I trained.I feel kind of frustrated because she won't shut up.

I wake up(not sure if I woke up two times or if this is the first time).I fall asleep again and am now at my aunt's house with the same friends I was with.They mock me,asking if I really want ot go to that place,as if we had not yet been there,as if it was all just a dream.I wake up.



I also had another dream where I was sitting on my school corridor with some friends.Apparently,we were on a queue to get our test results.I think I didn't pass.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Threatened on the street
I was walking down the street to go to a fair to buy some nice treats.There were a bunch of teens talking on the streets,but as I passed they ignored/got away from me.I walk some more and come to a huge group of gangsters.

I try to pass through them without being noticed,there seems to be a fog around I think.One of them notices me and threatens me,I think I invaded their territory or something.He pushes me around and threatens me,i'm not too scared since they look like dumb children acting though.I eventually get pissed at one of them and use a chair to hit him on the head(I do not know where the chair came from,lol).I flee but I'm still on the gang area.

An adult gangster comes by,he has a pistol.He seems to be looking ofr me,I fear he will shoot me for hitting that kid.I wake up.



Summer camp
I was with people from school on a summer camp.I remember that there were activities  to do,one of them being a strange fighting style thingie.We were supposed to put on some armour and then survive being piled by the others.There were a lot of people there,but I don't get to participate.

I got to the bathroom and find my PE teacher,he seems extremely talkative.I also remember a part where a woman is passing by and my friend makes a comment about her hips.

I am woken up(inside the dream) by a friend of mine.She seems more child-like than in reality.I am lying on the ground near a tall building.I ask her if she dreamt about the camp too and she says she did.I am rocketed towards the sky on a chair,while going up,I hear my teacher whining about how she has to watch tv about 10 times a week to keep herself informed about whats happening.The chair loses speed as I get to the same height as the building,and then  starts to fall,I am feeling good,so it doesn't fall in a nightmarish fast horrible way,it kind of floats to the ground.

I lie on the ground and look at the clouds near the building,they are ina  funny shape,sort of like a tunnel,or like the clouds are ground and there is a round pool of blue on it.I walk away with some friends.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Dream command book and doomsday
I was on a building,it was a tower.I was going up some stairs,trying to hide behind some pillars from the people down the ground but would always fail and be spotted.The people I was trying to hide from were people I train karate with.I see an old,wise looking man looking down where the people are.I go up some more and find two black belts.I wonder if there is some conspiracy going on.We want to flee so we enter a big red car we find parked on the level.

An old man is driving,and instead of going down slowly and using the brakes,we rocket through the wall with high speed.Our car falls on a lake and we all get out.The water is muddy and it is hard to swim,I try to find the shore but its very disorienting.I use a freezing potion on the water,making the lake freeze so I can stand on it.The place looks like an european forest during autumn,with leaves on the ground and the like.

We walk somewhere but I remember I forgot my book on the lake.I go back and the guys that were with me disappear.The water already melted,but the book still stands on it and if were still solid.There is part of the book on the lake and part on a rock near it.Near the rock,there are two of my friends.I approach them and the girl hands the book to me,it kind of looks like the Death Note.I look at whats written on it and it looks like computer coding,which I don't understand at all.My friend tells me to write something on it with a perverse intent but I don't do it.

I am now with some other friends.The landscape has mountains and forest.I write something like "[/doomsday 10/12/4]" on it,the date is not exactly that,I'm not even sure it had a date but it was something like that.Immediately,images start appearing on the sky,I can't remember what they showed,but it looked very fake,as if you used a gif image and stretched it across the sky,it looked kind of pixelated too.



Silent Hill and a truck
I was playing Silent Hill and there was a truck accompanying me on the road while I walked on foot,it was quite dark and hard to see.A monster appeared and I shot it with a powerful pistol on the head,then the truck ran over it.This part kept repeating itself,but with different outcomes.The next time,I would tell the guy in the truck to run over it again but he would just keep driving,I would then kill the monster with two headshots.On the next outcome,the driver got out of the truck and was getting beaten by the monster.The monster was kind of muscular,it could also shoot electricity.Its head also looked kind of similar to the shinigami Shidoh,from Death Note.

I then turned off the videogame.I was on my friend's house,but he wasn't on the room.His cousin was on the room.I got up and started playing with a child toy which resembled a telephone.To play with it I had to rotate a winch.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Childhood school

I was at my childhood school when I saw a building I hadn't seen in a long time.I tell my friend I used to go there all the time when I was a kid.There were lots of trees near it and it had a cozy,nostalgic feeling to it.

There were some old friends sitting on some benches and talking.A girl I know approaches me and starts talking about a game,we are heading into the building.I assume that she was talking about a The Sims game,but I can't recall what she said.

We went up some stairs and into an theather like room.With a closer look,I discovered there were lots of desks with computers.We take a sit and I leave an Xbox console on the desk.A woman next to us seems to be complaining that her Xbox was stolen or something.



Gardeners and a tour
I was in a desertic place on a tour with some crazy guy.We walked up to a big telescope to see Mars,I had to stand below the telescope,on a trampolin.I look up and see a giant ball of fire plus an big red thing on the background.The guide doesn't let us take a good look,he acts like he is hurried.

I was now on a place with a friend,I think it was a school.We talk something to some gardeners.I can't remember much,it was very confusing.Two girls pass by us and one of them talks something about her bissexuality.



I also remember waking up and falling asleep in a funny state,where my vision and my thoughts,were filled by mathematical equations,I also felt them on my tactile senses.

----------


## Epic Altruist

First day on old school
I woke up in the dream as if it was today.I had to go to my first day on my old school,which I was going back to,it wasn't my childhood school,just the school I was in last year.My hair is messed up but I am kind of late so I don't have time to tidy it.

My mom drives out of our house in a  hurry when I notice I forgot my soccer ball(?) and I ask her if I can go back to get it.She refuses but ends up going back anyway.We stop at the park where there are some kids playing and some trees.I pick a soccer ball from a  tree but it has little air in it,its not optimal for play.I check for more balls and they're all like that.A girl who trains karate with me is sitting on the sidewalk with her mom,she says something.

I pick an oversized tangerine from a tree,imagining if it will do the job as a ball.No,it won't.A funny feeling of anxiety and worry surrounded the dream,I imagined that as school started later on my school,the alarm was wrong and I was going to be very late.

I wake up relieved.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I dreamt some thoughts about a gory film,I think it was "The hills have eyes".

----------


## Epic Altruist

RPG first person shooter(again)
I was palying a Ps2 game which was about shooting stuff.Despite being on the videogame,I was totally immersed into it and it's "graphics" were like real life.I remember having to shoot a machine monster,but bullets hitted very little damage so I had to use electrical attacks.It also have a sort of terror feel to it.

On one part,I find a group of people camping.One of them is my sister(in game story) and she seems to paly an antagonistic role.It starts raining and I head out into the night.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I had a kind of long dream,I remember reading two texts I think.I also saw a lot of eyes.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I don't know why,but lately my dreams have been involving a lot of texts,which makes them very hard to recall.Today I did two writings in a dream I think(or was that friday?).I also played a demo game in a store for the wii and played a PS3 game with a friend.The game involved a little humanoid character who scuba dived.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Sleep paralysis(?)
I was walking on my house's kitchen and then into the laury room when suddenly all the lights went out and I was pushed by an entity.I tried to get up but I was pinned to the ground.I was quite afraid.I tried screaming for help but all that came out were faint breathing sounds.I tried reaching for something to hold on and get up but couldn't.I get slightly lucid,recognizing it may be a sleep paralysis episode.I'm now back in my bed I think,eyes closed.

I do not dare trying to move or talk now,I am just watching if there are any hallucinations and remaining calm.I also think I felt the heavyness on my chest.I feel brave and kind of excited,thinking of the possibility of inducing a lucid dream or something similar wit the paralysis.I open my eyes,i'm in reality.I try to get back to sleep.



At old school and friend's house
I was at my old school(not the childhood school,the one I was in last year) and I didn't know most people who were in class with me.They looked at me in a kind of "who is he?" way,it felt weird.

I also remember going to my friend's house.I went up the elevator with my parents,my dad seemed sick.When I talk to my friend,he is kind of angry/apathic and doesn't respond very well.It was like he was just a DC shell.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Vendetta
I am on a street,to my right is a cliff that goes down and a lake,to my left a cliff goes up.I am walking forward and some people appear,I assume they are enemies and shoot them from a distance with my sniper rifle.The scope looks like the one in the game Borderlands from some 1.5x rifle.As I shoot more and more of them,I notice they are wearing vendetta masks and think they may be related to a certain website.

There are three of them hiding behind a trash thingy.I shoot them from close distance but notice the one in the middle is just a wax dummy.I continue going forward,it is night so I am very aware of my surroundings,trying to listen to everything.I start hearing loud conversations,I look behind me,trying to see where its coming from but can't find anything.I assume it is coming from some underground complex beneath the street,which they built to hide and confuse me.



Fight with napoleon and shirtless
Probably following the last dream,I find a class colleague of mine.We end up having a fight and we threaten each other,I think one of us has a wood stick.I am very mad and feel confident that I could beat him up if I wanted to,but end up going away.

I am now on a changing room.For some reason I have to remove my shirt.I get out into the corridor wearing pants and covering come of my chest with a towel.It is full of girls right outside the door.They say I better get a shirt to wear because the teacher is "shallow"(they used the word shallow but I think they meant something else,which I can't seem be able to explain in english right now).I enter the class room and see a female teacher and some people.



The simpsons and pulling hairs out
I was on a classroom.The math teacher was making us watch The Simpsons on the projector.A friend was sitting next to me,she had a laptop.She was watching The Simpsons from her laptop but part of the video was kind of cropped out.I understood it was because the file was .mkv and she needed a different player.She went 4chan to request a video player instead of googling.

The teacher noticed that and went up to her.He grabbed her hair and started pulling and shaking her head.She was not scared in the least and she attacked him with sarcastic jokes,probably about his baldness.At some point I think he also got mad with me,but I acn't recall much.



Late for karate
I was at a friend's house.I have never been to such a house in real life,but i was his house in the dream.I had to get ready for karate at 18:00 but there was no one to take me there so I ended up skipping.I think my cousin got involved somehow but I can't recall much.



I also remember a fragment were I dreamt I was getting ready to sleep.I woke up in my bed,confused if I had already brushed my teeth or if I just fell unconscious.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I was on my school and some guys from the third year were dancing around with white futurist helmets on their heads.They did this while they were giving out a notice or something.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I had a dream about a greek hero or something.I can't recall much,I think I was reading about it and his name was Theseus or Artemis or something like that.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Robbery and cousins
Some people were robbing my house.There was a man and a woman.They were no riff raff,they were like those professional thieves from movies,who drive cool cars and stuff.I remember getting really really pissed off,and looking for something to hit them with,but I just couldn't do anything for some reason.

They went away and my uncle arrived.I went to some house I've never been to where I sat in a sofa.There were lots of girls and a dude from school on the room.Some people say he looks like me at school,in the dream,I assumed he looked like me because he was my cousin,and ended up assuming all the girls were my cousins too.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I had a dream were I weren't in this life,I did not think about stuff I do everyday or who I am,I was simply nothing,or was another person.I can't remember anything of the dream though,only waking up feeling like someone who came back from a trip or who lost their memory and remembered.

I also dreamt I went to a friend's house.It was not like real life,it was all white and there were stairs.There were some other people there too,they were entering a room.we laughed at them because we thought they were all thug life-ish.

----------


## Epic Altruist

"Old school" campus
I was on my old school(not the oldest one).I skipped class on my new school to go there.The place didn't look anything like the reqal one.There was a big campus with statuettes and fountains.I started to think about it,the place was big,kind of like my new school,but I didn't suspect anything.At some point,I was dragging my self on the floor trying to climb a mountain,it was very difficult and I fell often,but to the DCs around me it looked very easy,they thought I was drunk or something.I find my mom and want her to take me to my school,but its already afternoon and I only have classes in the morning.



Old men can't/can speak english
I was inside a house and got out.In front of it,were lots of people who looked very very old,like ancient.I said something in english to a man near me,but he answered in some non-western language I couldn't understand.He then started speaking in portuguese,it was very confusing.I am now in a very small room.The old people are sitting in chairs and there are some more people sitting on chairs on the other side.It seems like a meeting and they are separated by ranks,the old people being the ones higher on the ranks.



Fragment(?):I was talking to a woman.I'm not sure if I existed,I think I was just watching two Death Note characters talk,they were L and Misa.I also remember something being separated by hyphens.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Playing cards and bombs
I was with my friend on a restaurant on a skyscraper,playing cards.I can't remember if they were real cards that you can play poker with or if they were Uno playing cards.I was gravitating towards the window,as if the building was leaning in that direction,I could see part of the city from the building and I was afraid to fall.We hear airplanes and see them fly through the city and drop some gray stuff from them.I make up an explanation that it was supposed to be a fireworks presentation but it went wrong.I see some burned houses down there,someone in the restaurant is screaming "oh no! my second house was destroyed!"



Dawg attack,gamestore and robbery
In the first part I was on my front garden at night.I am attacked by two big dogs,they are very agile and fast.One of them looks like a big white fox.

On another scene,I am at someone's house.I am talking to my friends and stuff and then I go to the bathroom and fap on the sink.I remember sitting on a sofa and having a blond girl stare at me.

On another scene,I was walking through a gamestore looking for someone.I found them,looking at some games(derp).

I also dreamt I went to a horror funhouse,where we were widing little cars suspended in the air.A strange looking creature(it was just a doll) tried to scare me,but I was expecting it.

Finally,today I dreamt that my friend had gotten a girlfriend.I was in some kind of game related fair with him.

EDIT: I also dreamt that I had to hold on a very fast rollercoaster for 80 days.It started and I couldn't hold on it.I could fly though,so I kept following it flying,I think I had a line tied to the rollercoaster car.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Back to the club

I was with my friends at a club I went to last year.I activated my invisibility superpower and went for a walk,wearing only a towel.A girl greets me,she says something that triggers a memory,but i'm not sure it is a real one or if it was invented by the dream,I can't recall it,it had something to do with having met her before.My friend does something that is against the rules:he runs on a cliff that is almost vertical.

I then get in some room and start playing a game similar to Mario Kart,the people in my room are not my friends,but people who are considered the "in crowd" at my school.



In another piece of dream,I am in a large grassy field.A thick forest surrounds the field.My friend is with me,and she seems to be mad at me and I want to know why.She ends up hugging me and I rub her butt with my hand.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Art classroom and getting trapped at school
I was having art class.Someone drew a template on a paper,like a costume, and I had to use my photo do draw my face on it.I was pissed,I never liked art class.I show off to some people that I have the power to turn red or something,it is something spiritual.A boy in the room makes his arm go pink and get really hot,to the point where the sweat is turning into steam.The guys who were watching me say I don't stand a chance.

A war begins in class,people are throwing rocks it seems.I just stay cool and walk around,never being hit by anything.When it ends,some people from the third year and the teacher start talking about how dangerous that was and that rocks can hurt you.I just walk around,tidying up the chairs and tables in the room.I realize the class is over and I have to get to my van fast or it will leave me behind.

I leave the room and run.I stop for some seconds to think about the books I forgot in class realize its not that important and I can get them tomorrow.The campus looks twisted,with lots of leaves on the ground,someone else is running too.I finally get to the school gate,its dark where I am.The gate seems to work with an automatic mechanical thingy,which periodically opens and closes.There are kind of two sides: when one opens,the other one is closed.The gatekeeper won't let me pass when the left side is open.There are a lot of people trying to pass too.He will let me pass through the right side when it is open,but there is a very strong wind that pushes me back.He also warns me that if it closes when i'm passing,it will crush my bones and he won't be responsible.I give it a try and fight the wind by dragging myself on the floor,holding on its irregularities.

I manage to get out,almost having my thigh crushed.It is bright outside,I run towards the street.My van is already gone and there is no one to take me home.There is another man with a similar van,inside it is a boy and a dog.The driver says that the dude who drives my van is already gone.I wonder if he can take me back.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Cats and kids
I was on a highway with my friend.We were walking and we got to a point where it was blocked due to  a construction or something.She answered her cellphone and started talking something about cats.I was then in some place down in earth,her boyfriend was there.He was friendly and cool.

I was now walking on the street.Some kids start throwing rocks/balls from their balcony at me and my friend.I somehow end up entering their hosue and having a talk to them,one of them seems a little more intelligent than the other.I leave and then realise I forgot my flip flops at their house.I enter and go up some stairs.There is a teen party going on,confusing,since I thought only kids lived in the house.A very friendly black dude is playing video games,he tells me where my flip flops are and says something about them being for an aquatic sport or something. I leave.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Abyss of confusion

In my dream,I had a dream.I can't remember it now,but I could when I woke up.In my dream(not the dream withing a dream) I did a geography exam.I thought it was ridiculous and didn't even bother writing the answers.The time ended and I gave my exam to the teacher.I think "but what if I get a 0,this would be a problem".I end up going back to the part where i'm doing the exam,but I now sort of suspect I am dreaming.I wonder if it is tuesday and I'm dreaming about the exam I will take this morning or if its wednesday and I'm dreaming a dream about an exam I did yesterday.I try to remember one of the questions very hard,just in case its tuesday and I still have time to do the exam.

I am now walking around my school.I see a girl from the other class(S),she is wrtiting something on a wall,I'm not sure what.She makes a question I can't remember,possibly about the exam.I'm now on a sports pitch,one on my old childhood school.It seems I am playing basketball.

I enter my old school(not childhood) and find my friend.He is sitting on a bench with some girls,he greets me.I start climbing on their heads to try to reach the ventilation system.I am now running through the hall and I enter the class.A dude from my current school is sitting on a chair,listening to his earphones.His skin looks brown and his eyes clear,different from reality,where he looks pale with dark eyes.I shout out something I can't recall.A dude near me laughs and comments somethign about banks.

----------


## Epic Altruist

A nicer Rapture

I was a guy who aciddentally discovered and entered the underwater city of rapture.On some parts,the dream went into a third person perspective,I/the protagonist looked like Robin Williams.At first I was wary and just waiting for someone to jump at me wielding a wrench, a pipe or hooks and hit me in the head.But after some time looking around, I noticed there were few people around,and the place looked tidier than I would expect.The hall was dark,the only light came from the glass whre you can see the ocean.

The guy who worked as the receptionist was friendly,and allowed me to take a  photo on the photobooth,with the ocean floor as background.He suggested I turned the pumps off so that the bubbles would stop and I could have a clearer photo.I flip a switch and the bubbles that are coming out of a pipe outside stop.He tells me to do something else that I don't remember.There is a boy sitting on a bench,he looks kind of aggressive and has a big nose.It seemed that the city was still secret,like in the game,but the receptionist was not going to tell anyone.

A scene is shown where I am learning the ways of a blacksmith with the receptionist(?).The style of the scene is similar to those in movies where it shows the progress of the protagonist over the course of weeks in a minute,with inspiring music.I see Robin Williams smithing swords and things with an oversized hammer.On the final part of the scene,I see him using two hammers with incredible speed,as a master.I have a feeling I ended up becoming friends with the boy who was sitting on a bench,who was related to the receptionist.

I now see me/Robin Williams writing a goodbye letter to the boy and the receptionist.I have a feeling it will only be read when I am back to the surface and it reveals that I was a freelance journalist."Oh no,the secret city will be revealed to the public" I think(its more like a movie now).

I am now inside an office,looking out at some buildings on the surface,I comment to my friend that there should have been more Rapture surface buildings on Bioshock 2.There is grass outside and the buildings look kind of like hospitals,I think there are children playing too.

I am now seeing a large truck.Its carrying alpha big daddy suits,I think something about being hooked up to them and liquid nytrogen.I'm accompanying the truck on a street at slightly faster speed.On another part of the truck(its quite long),there are bouncer big daddy suits.I see the driver,he looks like a big daddy.I think to myself "but aren't big daddies retarded?how come he is driving?".I notice there is a zipper on his suit,"phew,its only a costume",I think.It unzips the costume and a brown dog is revealed inside the costume,driving the truck.



Underwater struggle

I was playing a game in real life where I had to do some tasks.One of them involved diving deep into a pool,a very big one,and do something for some minutes.At some point,I stayed there for a lot of time and while I was lost in wandering thoughts,I didn't feel the need to breath.As soon as I realized this I felt the need to breath and urged to the pool surface.The pool was probably 15 metres deep.At some point a girl from school wants to play it too,I think to myself "she won't be able to hold her breath".



Mario game,dreamcast and grand chase
My friend can't beat a stage on a Mario game.It looks like a NES or SNES game.I am looking at the world map,the stages where he got the bonus coins are flashing red and yellow.

I am now sitting on a sopha with him and some people from school.I point at a dreamcast on the floor,and start babbling about how its a piece of mechanical genious or something like that,I can't remember what I said exactly,but i'm sure it had "mechanic" in it.

I enter the TV room in my house holding a cellphone.Some kids challenge me for a fight in a cellphone game.Its Grand chase,but here it is 3D.I use some blue special moves and hurricane thingies but end up losing.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Unreal war zone
I was in a house,where a two battles took place.I can't put the dream in a logical chronological order so I'll just say everything I saw.It looks like it was a war between bandits(my team) and the government.At the start of the first battle,a man on the opposing team shot someone with a bazooka,filling the room with a dark grey smoke.Then,a big(bigger than a human,but not building sized) orange-yellow lion like criature attacked us.I remember trying to keep the lion from reaching me by using a door.On the second battle,there was also a lion similar to the other,but this one was purple and shot lasers.At some point,I saw a soldier from the enemy team lie down on the floor and say he is going to play dead,that is his strategy.Feeling a funny,pleasant feeling about being able to kill someone,I take his AK-47 while his eyes are closed and shoot him in the head.He gets up and I discover that he has a thick layer of metal on his head,which prevented the bullets from hurting him.I'm now afraid of what he'll do to me.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Resident Evil Ex
I was okaying resident evil,but I saw everything as if it were a virtual reality.The agme was an old RE game,like,for the playstation one.Regardless,I was very scared,and it was kind of like silent hill,since I was not using guns so much,I was just whacking my enemies with stuff I found.At some point,some dward armoured enemies came,and I couldn't damage them,even with pistol shots.I looked and my inventory and selected an special(electrified maybe) tennis racquet.I hit the monsters with it and they were owned.

This whole time I am feeling psychological horror,with monsters coming from behind,reviving and all that.I find a save point outside a door.There was also an open area there,it seemed it was the top of the building.I got out and saved,but then a big dog atatcked me.I was worried that I would get stuck with the dog killing me every time I loaded the game.I jump from the ledge of the building,my friends are now in game too,watching me fall and wondering why did I do that,I get that funny falling feeling,but pause the game and load just before I hit the ground.I repeat this about three times to amuse myself.I think I end up falling on a pool near the building or something.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Some people from the third year of high school were demanding that people from the first year wore some weird overalls and payed some money.I never did this because my bus arrives too soon after class,and I am afraid of losing it.

In another dream,my karate teacher is going to choose some one to be a judge for some fights,and he chooses me.We pose for some photos and then he tells me to go somewhere to get my medal.

I am throuwing a broom in the air and trying to catch it.There is a pool nearby and the place is kind of flooded.At some point,I end up stepping on some water and getting my jeans soaked.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I remember having very vivid dreams,and they were colourful too.I think one of them had something to do with me fighting a big lion-like colourful creature on a field.

----------


## Epic Altruist

A family
This dream was sort of like a movie.I remember that it lasted quite a while.There was a guy who lived with two kids,at some point he moved to another country.They are very happy it seems.On one part,the two kids are playing on the street and he tells one of them to go somewhere.I see the child's head expldoe into a thousand pieces of red jelly as a car's tire runs over it.The father/guy who lived with them seems numb about it,I am sad.

note: I think this dream was very long and involved lots of people and places,but I can't quite put it together or recall everything,perhaps my idea that it was a long dream is just an illusion.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Deep inside
I was in a dream where I was travelling with my parents.It was on some city,and it was time to go back home.I got some large flip flops and commented to my dad that they looked like his,but he denied this.I am kind of sad,it is an afternoon and it feels like a sunday one.In the car,I try to nap so I don't have to endure the boring car trip.I fall asleep and enter a dream where I am in my back garden,lucid.

Things look very bright and I see one of my dogs sitting on the grass,when it turned its head,I saw that its movements looked kind of frozen,like if you took a few pictures and passed them as a movie.I try reality checks like the finger through palm,but it fails,behaving just like in real life.It is also quite vivid,I can feel a soft cold breeze coming from my left.I look to my left and my other dog is floating near the roof with a menacing face.It attacks me and I am dodge.I keep dodging its bites but its kind of hard to control my dream body,and I lean to the sides and to my back,almost falling.I try to fly by jumping with the expectation of flying,but I just float a little over my house's roof and end up falling to the ground when I try to go up further.

I jump to reach the roof and suceed.I keep trying to climb it so I can get to the top and look over the neighbourhood from the highest point.At some point I touch the metal that holds water rain and its burning hot.I am distracted by the neighbour,who has a pool on his back garden.On the other side of the wall,there is a fatty boy,his mother and their pool.It seems they are having a barbecue or something.I talk to him and start to walk towards him,still on my roof,careless of the danger.I say "hey,hey,you know this is a dream right?I'm going to fly over there".His answer is a sarcastic "uh huh",but he is smiling and seems amused,wondering what is going to happen next.I try to fly over the wall but fail and fall to my death on my garden,hearing a gross sound of my flesh and bones turning into dog food.The fatty says something I can't understand.

I wake up on the same dream I fell asleep,but I am on a bedroom I've never been to,I think its my room.I feel happy that I didn't have to endure the car trip and had a lucid dream,I assume my parents carried me from the car to my bedThe house is completely different from my real house,but it really is my house in the dream.I go near the staircases and yell to mom and dad that that I have woken up and had a lucid dream,they seem happy about it.

I wake up in reality...or is it?



Texture
I am on my bed talking to two girls.This lasts a long time and I can't really remember what we talk about.A girl from my class is on the other side of the door,she tells me to put on some texture.I wonder what the hell is that.She passes me a big thingy through the door opening.It is a condom box ollolololol.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Yesterday I dreamt I was playing a Resident Evil game.I was in a dead forest,just running from the monsters and zombeis that appeared before me,since it was less scary and more effective.I had no guns.At one point,a zombie behind a fence talks to me,opening a dialogue box.He asks for 20 gold coins and tells me that I currently have 500.I say no,just to see what reaction comes of it.The zombie climbs over the fence and attacks me.This scene repeats many many times.I get through the zombie and dodge a bats attack,then a gian werewolf claws me and I die,waking up.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Kidnapped
I woke up in a weird place,I didn't know where I was.I think I was kidnapped,in a Saw kind of way.There was a woman in the room with me,it seemed like she ahd been there for more time than me,she was quite desperate.I crawled a few steps and found barbed wire on the ground.Beyond he abrbed wire,there was a glass,and on the outside there was a horde of zombies and a large green field,they seemed to be unaware of our existence.

The woman told me there was no escape,even if you got outside the fields were never ending and you would never get anywhere.I feel fear.There is also another woman with us now,she is fat.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Into the lake
I was on a car with my dad,on top of a spiral ramp on a tower.He was going to show me how the gears worked or something.He let the brakes go,I was already expecting what was going to happen.The car adquires high speed going down the ramp,I can see a little % thing going down on the car panel,I assume it shows how close we are to the base of the tower.The inertia on my body is high and my head is tilted forward because of the speed.

The car hits the a wall on the ramp,does a backflip and lands on another part of the ramp,quite near to the base of the tower.My heart is rushing and I am shocked,we slowly drive down the ramp to get to the ground.The car hits something and spins wildy sideways,falling into a lake.Everything is black but I can feel it spinning and the water entering the car...

Fast forward into the future,one of those subtitles voices says something like "two years later" and I am in my house.I walk up to a mirror expecting to see scars or something in my face but I look exactly the same.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Feels good man
I dreamt I was at school,some people and some friends were incentivating me to try smoking weed.I bought it out of some guy,it looked like there was a fair going on.I was like "how the hell do I use this",it looked like a little ball of humid grass.I rolled it up in a paper and don't remember lighting it or anything,but I instantly felt extremely relaxed and started sinking on my back,also feeling slightly dizzy,and I was being thrown around I think.It was very pleasant.



On another dream,I was on a chairswing ride on an amusement park.it felt good and real.
On another dream,I was at my friend's house and his cousin arrived.She was pretty but was also older =( .

----------


## Epic Altruist

I had some weird dream where a big monster who looked like Venom was trying to conquest the world or something.He was in a dark room,I could see a hologram of planet mars,which looked blue.I was seeing in third person,I was a mad scientist like blue eyed guy with a bowl haircut.The monster was my ally,and wanted me to help him conquer the world.He had some kind of power,with which he touched me and I would transform into another person,but retain my consciousness and memory.He kept doing that multiple times,it seemed like the person I turned into was random and it repeated my original look several times.At last,he stopped when I looked like the mad scientist,and touched my nose to change it into a smaller one.The mad scientist/me didn't seem to like that power,he considered it immoral or something.

I saw some scenes from Age of Empires 2,with an watch tower.The monster's power was also related to genetics,it was like he was a pool of genes and thats why I could be transformed into many different people.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Yesterday I dreamt that I was in my house and my karate teacher was here.There were some people stealing stuff and I just watched.

I also dreamt that I went to a dude's house,I haven't seen him in years.He seems pretty serious and is walking around minding his own business.He puts a pillow on the fan,but it falls,making him let out a laugh.We talk and become friends again.

Alone at the movies
I was at the movies,alone.I am going to the room,but I feel like taking a dump.I am in a hall that is about 16 feet tall.The only bathroom door I see seems to be for females,but there is no one around so I go in anyway.The abthroom is small and smells like perfume,there is a hairbrush near the sink.I take a dump and wash my hands so I can proceed to watch my movie,being on the bathroom feels forbidden and cool.

I hear a worker saying something as I leave the bathroom,I think I was spotted but ignore him.I get to the room but the movie is already passing,so I give up,not wanting to see the movie now that I lost the beginning.I am now trying to find the exit,but I am lost in the halls.I find a room where the credits are rolling.Another part of the hall is very dark,the only light source being a flickering blue light from a soda machine.I eventually manage to find the exit through a restaurant.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Bad grade
I was inside a classroom,the lights were off.My history teacher was handing out the exams with our grades.I walked up to him to get my exam and grade and saw a "B" and became happy because I thought it was my grade.I was disappointed to discover that it was actually a girl's grade,mine was an "F".I didn't have any memories of ding that exam and giving those stupid short answers do I was kind of desperate.On the second question I had answered "Happiness.".

We get out and start walking around the school.The teacher is going to perform a theatrical piece with some students from the third year,it was ging to be improvised.The fragile looking teacher stood on his arms to warm up.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Dog drowning
I went to a friend's house,I haven't seen him in along time because he was travelling.I find him playing some game on his back garden and say hi,he answers.I babble some questions about school but he doesn't answer.It looks like its 6:00 pm so its quite dark.

ON another scene,I think I end up moving to my friend's house.I am walking around on the back garden and see my dog walking near the pool.I tell my dad I am worried about the dog falling into the pool since it is blind.He tells me not to worry.The dog falls in the pool and I watch for a moment if it can swim and get out by itself.A few moments later my two dogs are on the bottom of the pool.I remove my shirt with a lot of struggle,give it to my dad and jump into the pool to save them.The pool is about 3 metres deep.I try to grab the orange dog but it bites me,I feel no pain at all.The dogs are not drowning or even moving on the bottom of the pool,they are just standing as if they weren't in a pool.I manage to grab it and swim to the surface,it feels heavy.


I also remember a fragment where I was travelling with some friends and now we are ina  car goping home.My friend is sleeping but he wakes up when we get to his house,he seems very lucid and energetic and not like someone who just woke up.The landscape was a road,some green fields to my left and a suburb to my right.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Scooter please
I was inside a dark house at night.I was with a friend and very paranoid looking for robbers or kidnappers.I am then on the passenger seat of a car,my dad is driving around the city,there is daylight.My dad asks me if I want to build a house or something,he says its cheap.I say no: "why would I want a house?".He asks if i want a scooter and tells me they are only $60,00.I find that quite cheap and imagine myself going to school and driving a scooter.

I am now bicycling down a road on a mountain.I test my balance skills by doing some stuff with the bycicle.A guy passes near me also bicycling,I feel the need to compete.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Dang,my dreams are becoming too abstract to recall or put in words.The only solid thing I recall was being in a birthday party.It was a popular girls's birthday and there were popular people there,all of them from my old school.I stayed away from them and just played videogames on a room with my friends.I remember being in doubt about wether I should just leave the party or if I should congratulate the girl first.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I dreamt I went to my old school,the students were having an english class.The teacher spoke fairly well and the class level seemed intermediate to high,not the kind of sillyness i'm used to at school.

I also dreamt I was discussing a game with a friend.The game seemed very familliar and I talked as if I had played it,but looking at it now I don't think it exists.It was a dark game,probably old,where I had to go down some catacombs to find something.There were traps on the way,it was moderately scary.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I can only remember a RuneScape chatbox and chathead,but I don't know what was written on it.

----------


## Epic Altruist

From yesterday:

Dem asians
I was at a party.There was something on a a big screen and everyone was dancing.My friend B was dancing with an asian girl I don't think I know.He went away to drink something,he was all smiley.She came near me,maybe she wanted to dance or something.I asked her "Am I too ugly?" and she answered "Yes",I wasn't too affected.Monsters from silent hill started invading the palce,I'm not sure if we were playing or it was "real" but she didn't seem very worreid.I remember a pile of them and killing one with a scapel.


Today:

Eternal torch
I was in my classroom with some friends.My friend had invented a torch that lasted very long.It was a wood with some green and blue rope around it,an acrylic like conic shaped thing around it to protect us from the heat and a fuse to light it up.The rope wrapped around it was supposed to be the combustible.We tried lighting the fuse up but it kind of failed.Someone said that if things were done properly we could keep the torch alight for hundreds of years.

I also had some dream were I had sex,but I was kind of limp(ololol).

----------


## Epic Altruist

Before falling asleep last night I tried some auto suggestion asking for dreams that could make me feel amplified emotions and this is the result.

Streets,cyborgdom and prejudice
I was walking around in a city with my dad.We crossed streets lots of times and he warned me to be careful with the cars.We entered a store,there were tools for fixing cars on the wall.The store keeper was behind the counter.He asked me if I wanted a machine to help me exercise and boost my biceps.I refused,but he continued insisting on it.After a while,he seemed slightly angered and disappointed.

I look out the window and see a little green/blue eyed girl on the street with a dog.She is with some other kids.I wonder why she is alone and if her parents are coming back to get her.Affected by my prejudice I can't accept the existence a poor blue eyed girl alone on the streets.The dog is a golden retriever.

We go to some other place and there is another guy behind a counter.I think it was some kind of tollbooth and I had to do something special to pass because I had mechanical arms I think.



A weirder Rapturebioshock.jpg
I am sinking into the ocean and there is a voice narrating what I am doing/am supposed to do.I hold my breath very hard and as I sink I see the underwater city of Rapture,upside down because of the position in which I am sinking.The voice is still anrrating and I start swimming through the rocks and corals,trying to reach the chamber the big daddies use to enter the city.Holding my breath is a struggle and I let it out just as I pull the lever to enter.

I am in.The corridor looks dark and familiar and for the first time the sense of "i've seen/dreamed this before" is confirmed:it looks the same as in the dream "a nicer rapture".I look around and this time its not a glass that separates me from the ocean but ordinary wood windows.The gate keeper is smiley as always and starts explaining some confusing stuff.I see the outside of what was supposed to be the city but it looks like some ordinary european houses,with brilliant orange hooks near the roof.The guy says something about how the hooks let something drop on the people that walk on the street and I wonder if that is the explanation for the people's power.



Deforestment and tag
I on top of a tree reading something.A girl whines about how she's supposed to do all the work around the farm.I climb down and find myself on my neighbourhood's playground.There are lots of tree stumps on the grass,I think I remember seeing a guy cutting one down with a strange red laser chainsaw.I pick up part of a tree,with branches and everything and drag it around,searching for my friends.

I get to the other playground and find not my friends,but bunch of people I don't know,they seem to have the same age as me.Slightly anxious of meeting new people,I talk to them and we start playing tag,its night already.We have lots of fun playing like kids and they become my friends quickly.Some guy appears and we lie down on some weird yellow treadmill that shakes.



Old school again ololo
I was at my school,but there are people in the class that I know from my old school.I talk to some girls I know and hear some people talking,its all quite vague.I am now in my old school's court.We play soccer I think.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I deamt I was swimming on the beach,but the ocean was contaminated by heavy metals,which made the water more dense and I had to put much more force on my arms to swim.I think the water had lead on it and that kind of stuff.

I also dreamt I looked at my eyes and they were lighter,they looked kind of hazel.I was very excited,I could see them like that when I was on the sunshine.

I also remember turning around in bed lots of times before waking up and having the word "warfare" on my head.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I dreamt I was in class.My friend came in,her hair was longer than usual and quite red.Her boyfriend had painted his hair in a red-orange like color.

I also dreamt I went on a trip,flying on a plane.When I had to go back home,though,I had to buy another ticket(it was not included in the trip cost) and I ahd no mmoney on me.My friend's mom came by car to get us,it was all quite weird.I also saw his dad but don't quite remember what he looks like,i've never seen him in waking life.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Execution
Me and some friends and people from school were in my back garden.They had three prisoners they were going to beat up/torture and then execute because they had broken the rules or something.The prisoners were calmly sitting on some chairs.I thought that was totally unfair and wanted to help them,I had a mixed feeling of injustice and helplessness,whic I have sometimes in dreams were I am captured and put in prison.

My friend asked me to hold her hand.The others were walking around preparing the stuff.After some time,I noticed they were distracted with some crazy dancing and decided to free the prisoners.I saw a small metal object which I could sue as a lockpick for the handcuffs on a table.I picked it up and tested it on some lock I took out of nowhere.I thought I would need some sort of technique but it was too easy.I made up an explanation saying that its like passing a card through a door's lock,it just pushes the lock away.

I went near one of the prisoners to free him,but he was talking on the cellphone and made a hand gesture to tell me to wait.I didn't care,I freed him from his handcuffs and I felt the dreaming fading.I tried very hard to hold on it but I could already feel myself in bed.I visualized a map of the place where we were and made up a story about how they managed to escape.

I feel asleep again and was now in my classroom.One of the guys who were planning the execution was there.I assumed I had failed and that the prisoners were dead,but when I talked to him he said something I can't remember.



Company and wallet story
I entered a room.I believed the place to be the Jagex company building.I saw my biology teacher working on something,and assumed she was the CEO.I left without being seen by anyone.The place I leave to is like and anime convention.Its on a street that looks european.A dude from my class appears.We are walking and the place is quite full.A guy with tanned skin starts following us.He then tells me a story taht went like "I found a wallet on the street and I looked for the owner to give it back to him but then he stole MY wallet and ran away.He then raped my ass but its him who got fucked in the and because my ass is riddled with disease".I'm not so sure about the rape part,lol.I then started spying on a girl frmo my class,who was behind a blue triangle thingy.



I also had some dreams about final fantasy,a game I have never played and some other games.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I had a dream where I was swimming in the ocean,near Rapture.I knew on the dream it was a videogame but it was some sort of virtual reality console,and I was totally immersed into it.I felt comfortable with breathing,but I felt some pain sometimes as if there was water entering my lungs.

The water was green-ish as always,I swam to the corner of the map where a huge glass structure was laying.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Red eyes
I dreamt I went with friend to a club or something like that.I saw a guy from my class and his eyes were red.I immediately recalled that he thinks he is a werewolf and also that it was full moon night.I started mocking him and he attacked me.I gave him some good punches and contact lenses jumped out of his eyes.That was what made his eyes look red,what a loser.

I think there was also a table with lots of different food were we were,it was like an all paid trip.

----------


## Epic Altruist

My dreams were all illogical and seemingly unlinear so I'm just going to post everything I remember.

I remember sitting on a toilet.It was a very fancy one,it could shoot water and stuff.It stood on a big,dark bathroom but the place felt very cosy.I left and then I saw my friend's dad making comments about the toilet.

I also dreamt I was at school and there was a party going on.My mom called me and started talking about how I had to find someone to have sex with while I wandered about the school.The voice changed and it was now my friend talking to me,I can't remember what he said now.While he talked to me,I saw lots of water puddles on the grassy school area.I wandered into a classroom that was supposed to be the art classroom.There were funny fans which were very near to our heads,lower than my height.The teacher started talking about hwo they were an example for the other classes or something.

I also dreamed of spiderman being on top of a building.I think I war spiderman maybe.Also,I saw him getting his mask from someone else,a girl maybe.

I also remember finding a newspaper announcement where I saw photos of boxxy and her friends.It had her real name written on it.I started seeing her as a floating head and her eyes turned into a funny blue colour.She looked kind of wicked and scary.

----------


## Epic Altruist

S conversation

I was at school and I wanted to talk to S.I had never had a conversation with her and I felt like it,I was confident,maybe because deep inside I knew I was dreaming.I can't remember exactly what we talked about but she seemed pleased enough considering I am almost a stranger to her.Even though I think I was pleasing her,she did not show much interest,and I could feel her slipping away from the conversation and me.



Balcony ninja dog
I was on my bed,probably trying to sleep when Sa,my dog,appeared on my room's balcony.She looked uneasy, but I just stroked and ignored her.She jumped out of the balcony.I had assumed she got there by jumping so I didn't think she would get hurt.She appeared again I think but I treated her the same way.Then,my older dog,N,appeared on the balcony.I stroked her and was worried for her.There was a little door on the balcony wall and she tried to open it with her paw,but was too weak to do so and let out a little scream of pain.I picked her up by the belly and she screamed again.I took her to the place where she sleeps.



I also dreamt of a weird inauguration of a water fountain or something.I had been looking around for some time and had seen many towers,wondering about their use.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Ben 10
I was on some ventilation tube thing,with two other people,most likely from the ben ten cartoon.A orange fighter-like spiky monster appeared and attacked us.He then morphed into an orange mug.I thought to myself something like "wow look at the things they invent on these new seasons".I jumped into the monster mug and there were lots of little mugs with milk inside it.I was now on my old school with it and I started throwing mugs of milk at random people.I wondered why I was doing that and the most ridiculous explanation came up "by throwing mugs with milk at people in a crowd,they won't know who or what hit them and will be angered,they will fight between themselves and while they are at it I will take over the world".It made perfect sense at the time.I saw a some cars passing by the street.



Problem,officer?
It was night and I was on some gas station with a grocery store.There were police officers near the store.I wanted to help them.I got some boxes of milk and handed them over to them.Then I got some blue boxes,which had weed in them.One of the police officers recognized that and said something like "woah,woah,son,don't be afraid,we will not arrest your for this.After all,you are handing 'em over to us"



I also remember seeing some words and then "1  2" written on a paper while I was talking to my mom.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I dreamt a hippy,stoner stereotype guy from my school was talking to me about relaxation and masturbation.He told me I should relax between orgasms to achieve something,lol.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Soldiers and,of course, a party
I was inside my house,there was a party going on.I was kind of lonely,lying on the couch with the tv on,watching One Piece.My house had a weird feeling,like something was different.

Then there were some people on a flying machine,probably an airship,commenting on what they were seeing below.On land,there were soldiers marching with cows on their sides.Their superiors were whipping them with aggressiveness.Suddenly,I was down there and I had a whip.I tried to whip a cow/soldier but ended up hitting myself on the neck.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I wanted to try a WBTB but got scared of being scared by the alarm clock in the middle of the night and jumping out of bed loudly.I disarmed the alarm and wen't to bed,but naturally woke up in the middle of the night because of willpower.I felt too lazy to get up and tried falling asleep again.

Lan house birthday
It was my birthday and my mom was going to pay some hours in the lan house for me and some friends.I went to my old school to talk to them about it.I remember seeing one of them in a classroom.We were now in a library.The librarian said we weren't going to the lan house,she was going to make us use the library computers.The computers were shit and I felt like I was wasting my time and the money I paid to go to the lan house.I remember seeing a timer on the computer screen showing how much time we had left to use the computers.I also saw a clock,which I thought showed real life time,and it said it was 10 am in the morning.I woke up thinking it was already 10 am and that the time I spent awake had spoiled my sleep.



Gentlementleman
I was playing a game, fully immersed in it.It was a first person shooter,and it seemed like I had gotten to the boss stages.The game mechanics were very confusing,I remember stepping on a mechanical device with a red light and it kind of became my armour,there were also third person perspective parts.One boss was a yellow guy and to fight him,I got a giant rabbit like mechanical bird to fly on.I was flying around a huge room fighting him.He could throw yellow flying devices in the air which stood in place and he could use to jump on and reach me,they also served as traps for my bird.It took me some time to find him and manage to hit him with a dash.

Another boss appeared.It seemed like an eyeball with a force field protecting it.It spawned some humanoid robots.I was now on my feet and had some guns to use.I theorised that if I touched the force field I would be hurt and that I could not hit the eyeball with normal bullets.I decided to try using its spawns to hit it,by crafting a bomb out of them or making them bounce into the eyeball's force field by shooting them.It wasn't very effective.The room was dark and I had to shoot the robot's tiny heads or red light thingies.

I was now in a battle field like place,with a building to the northeast.My team was talking to me,there was a spy with a funny accent in a blue suit with a check pattern.From what it seemed,the other group was formed by spies only,the Alaska spies.We went attack them.There was a window through which we could see a garage like place, there were some guys vandalising a car or something.They got nearer to the window and I tried to shoot one of them in the head with a shotgun.It didn't even break the glass window.They mocked me for not being able to kill them.I used the shotgun's handle to break the glass using my arm's strenght and it worked.I continued to shoot them in the head but even though I expected them to explode they didn't.I was too imersed into it,and being afraid of being shot in the face or losing a limb I backed off and ran away.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Sublimation at old school
I was at my old school,the one I studied at when I was a kid.A stoner from my current school was there and he was holding some milk.He told me he had cooled it down to -78º celsium degrees,enough to make it solid.He also told me that when he stopped cooling it it would sublimate,becoming a gas.

I was now going home in a van.The van had not left school yet.Someone gave me some french fries through the window.As I don't consider them healthy,I shared them with the people in my van and only ate one or two.I also remember getting out of the van and walking around but this part is not very clear.

----------


## Epic Altruist

SlowPro.jpg
Bioshock 3 3rd person

I was in my house.There was a party going on, or somethine like that, the place had a otherworldly feeling and looked different.I remember being on my computer playing a Bioshock game.It was in 3rd person perspective and I was a big daddy.I had a cannon like thingy as a weapon.I also remember I died very easily in the game.I was very excited about it and felt disappointed when I woke up and realized it was a dream.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Counter Strike grenade frenzy
I was in a snowy place.The terrain was like a giant staircase,and I was on top of it.To go down a step I needed to jump to it, but even though it was about 20 meters high I never got hurt.At first I thought I had to shoot as many people as possible,and thought they were bots.But then I got close to a group of people on a lower step and saw that I only had one grenade,and it was on the ground.I removed the pin and put it back on the ground for it to explode them and then jumped to a lower step.I did this many times,I believe.One time, I held the grenade in my hand for too long and when I was falling on the lower step the explosion reached me,rocketing me into the ground.

Many people I know were there.My friend who shares a name with me and uses glasses was on a base where there was only a flash grenade.I tried to blow it up there without jumping to a lower step but it was ineffective on them.On the lowest step of all was a guy who trains karate with me and uses hair iron.I threw a real grenade at my friend, he catched it and threw it at the guy who uses iron hair.He didn't notice there was a near him and that made me laugh heavily.It exploded,burning his hair,and his head was now a fishbowl (?).



Demons and cousins

I was sitting down with a little red creature on my hand.It had a feeling of perversion to it,and I stabbed it and cut it without hesitation.Even though I could see blood flowing through the cuts,it didn't stop grinning.My cousin was staring at me,I could see the fear stamped on her face but she never admits she is afraid of something and she affirmed she was not afraid.


I also remember being on a mall,in some dream.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Rich shadow kid and Dylan
I was in a house I've never been to.It was big and well lit.I was sitting on a couch with a girl,I could see the backyard from there.The house owner soon appeared,it was a kid's dad it seemed,I think he was wearing a pink shirt.Later,I played table tennis with a kid I've never seen before,though he was very friendly to me.I can't remember his face but I think he was short.He told me not to worry if the balls flied far away,but when they did,I always went to catch them.I only managed to make the ball hit his side of the table one time.The ball flied at my face and I could see it was studded with spikes,the boy said something about it's density.I got down to pick up a ball that had fallen on the garden and noticed that the agrden kind of blended in with the inside of the house,it was very neat.

I was on the mall,following Dylan and S.I can't remember if they were holding hands.Also,they didn't notice my presence until he kissed her as they turned a corner.As she kissed him,she looked at me from above his shoulder smiled.I smiled too and they disappeared in the corridor after the corner.I didn't feel sad,but just turned back and went away.



Late for school
I was in my house,but it seemed different.I had to do a lot of stuff to get ready to school and was often worried about the time,even though it didn't seem to pass at all.I remember looking at my wrist watch and seeing "10:42" on it.



I also had a dream about One Piece where Ruffy was away for some time.Meanwhile,the rest of the crew was defending the ship from a hoard of enemies,I'm not sure if they were marines or zombies.One guy used a red dagger which had a green liquid on its tip, poison I assume.Someone yelled out that they wouldn't be able to hold them for much longer.I think Ruffy arrived,I was him,maybe.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Final destination: jungle
I was walking around a lake when I found a friend of mine with his family.His father was swimming in the lake and said something.

On another part,some explorer guys where dying one by one in a forest.I remember a guy who had a bone sticking out of his knee,it looked horribly painful.His colleagues were trying to mend the bone by pushing it back into his leg, but it somehow ended up stabbing him in the skull and killing him.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I was at literature class and the teacher was talking about the portuguese arcadism.She also wrote some topics on the blackboard such as "centurism".I had lots of other dreams but I forgot them in the morning.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I had to do some presentation for school or something.I remember trying to memorize what I had to speak,but I can't really remember what it was about.It has a faint connection to "God of war" because of an image.Even after I woke up,I kept trying to memorize stuff,but then I realized I didn't really need to present anything and stopped.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I was watching a movie made by me and my friends for art class at a theater.All the people watching it were people I know from some school.The end repeated itself over and it involved a beaver and some saint's sculptures.A girl from my old school didn't enjoy the repetition and made a joke about it.Then we all started to walk in a circling motion around the theater's chairs.

I also dreamt I went periodically into a slum and had friends there.I remember playing arcade games with them.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I had loong dreams but I felt them slip away as I knew the time to wake up approached.I tried to hold on them but I couldn't.I stayed in bed for some seconds trying to recall them but I could only remember part of them and the image of a fatty behind a counter.

The dream I can recall went on like this:  I found a chocolate truffle somewhere around the kitchen or in the fridge and ate it.I later found out it was my sister's chocolate truffle,and she started being a bitch to me just because I ahd eaten it.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Changing schools
I went to my school to ask them to transfer me to my new school.The place was quite different,I think there was a lake instead of a field between the buildings and the trees.It was a beautiful morning,and the lake and trees had a green and dreamy feeling.I got to the building where the teachers were staying.It looked like one of those ancient japanese buildings with paper doors.I peeked inside and saw my physics teacher wearing a sleeveless shirt,he seemed stronger than normal and I think he had spots on his arms.A fat guy told me and my mom that the teachers were during their break and that right now they could not talk to us.He also gave us some sugar or something similar you would normally use to make coffee or tea sweeter.I think I saw my sister.

I am now in my "new" school.The school change happened before the end of the year.On my first class,I noticed everyone chatted and disarranged the desks making the class look like a mess, just like my current school.At the same time I thought that,the teacher announced we would have to make a writing for the next day.I think we were supposed to do it in groups so I started talking to two guys who I don't know.

On another part,I am sitting on my desk and a girl I know turned around and started touching my hips along with another girl.She seemed impressed.I said that they were hard because I practice karate.All snobby,she said something like "they are not hard,just...firm".She also gave me a form to fill.I was not sure about it's purpose.

When class was over,I left and saw Ralcos walking around with a black shirt,I didn't get to see his face but I think he was sad.I saw Ijul and Land in front of a balcony which looked like something you would find in a baker's shop.I started running towards them and I think Ijul tried to greet me, but I ran past her and Land.I got on my van to go home,the place where I entered the van was supposed to be the street in front of the school,but it looked funny, the stone walls were covered in vines.It was night and the place had a mysterious feeling to it.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Flying around and hook fight
I don't know how the dream started but I know I was lucid.I was inside a bedroom,talking to a person who was on the computer.I can't remember his/her face or what he/she looked like,but he/she was friendly and we talked for a long time.I then went to the balcony and jumped,flying out into the city.It was night and the only lights on were the orange street lights.It looked like a small city,with no tall buildings.My flying performance was unbelievable, I had never been so sucessful before.I gravitated towards the ground a few times,but most of the time I was flying forward with moderate speed.To fly,I imagined something coming out of my feet and rocketing me upwards/forward.

I stopped flying and started walking on the street.I somehow got into a fight with a guy from my class who looks like Napoleon Dynamite.He used a hook he had attached to his hand as a weapon while I used a scimitar-like sword.The loser of the fight would go to hell.We started.It was kind of difficult to control my dream body, and I tried to put all my awareness on my right arm so that I could counter any attacks effectively.I think I lost,and my friends,who were watching the fight, mocked me because I was going to hell (I find that cruel and morbid,by the way).I was mad and went away.

My recall of the dream was poor,probably because it was in the middle of the night and I didn't wake up to write it down,but I have a feeling that the dream was much longer than it seems.Also,it looks like I was only kind of lucid,occasionally forgetting I was dreaming and taking things like "you're going to hell" seriously.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Slum car crash
i was with my mom and my sister on a car going to Rio de Janeiro.We were riding on a mountain and down to our left was a big slum.We got to a big earth mound and when we tried to go up it with the car,the car turned and we started falling through the slum.I remember seeing two groups of poor black children, and our car rocketed between them.Below myself I saw a forest,which I expected would lessen the damage to us and the car if we hit the trees.

I felt no pain at all and was now walking around,I got out of the forest and entered the slum to look for my mom and sister.Inside a house,some guys discussed stuff.They often mocked me and I was kind of scared of them,thinking they would kill me if I got them angry.They said they had found a car in the forest.I looked at it and said "hey,that's my car!".They laughed at me.I got out,now looking for a way out of the slum.It was getting dark and I had some difficulty seeing the ground.Yellow lights came from inside the houses,forming moving shadows at their doors.I got lost and often passed through the same spot many times.Eventually, I found a place from where I could see a church and the city below.I realized I was dreaming and then heard a funny sound, as if the dream said "achievement unlocked".Immediately after that,I tried to hold on the dream but woke up,seeing some text that said "Brazil advancement".



Yellow giant spiders
I was at school and near the roof there were big,scary spiders that stood on webs.They were so big they looked like crabs, and even if I stood like 20 meters away from them I still cringed in fear.Some of them were hanging so low to the ground I could hit them with my face if I walked through the webs.I talked to a guy from school about that,and said it was probably because I was tall,but that it was worse for him because he is taller than me.Some guys got anti insect sprays to kill them and started shooting it at them from a distance.I was afraid they would drop to the ground and walk near me.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I had lots of dreams this night but most of them have already been forgotten.I remember stealing a big heart shaped marshmallow from someone's table and putting it whole in my mouth.I also remember S being there.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Age of Mythology campaign
I was playing a real time strategy game similar to age of mythology.There were three versions of it,one was the beta,which was old,the other was the one I was playing and the last one was the updated version.I got to see the loading screen for the beta and then I played the finished version.Both loading screens were similar,they showed trees and a lake,the inside part of the trees emanated a red glow while the lake was bluish/gray,it looked very dreamy.

I started out in the game with some heroes getting on an island by boat,I think I had one or two soldiers too.There were some aggressive natives who attacked us.I tried to get only my heroes to fight,as they can recover their hitpoints,but I think a soldier ended up dying.The place looked very gray and as if it were surrounded by a thick otherworldy fog.I found a friendly tribe who gave me their settlement so I could build a base.I had only one villager,but I was building stuff pretty fast.I built a temple and a house,there was already a stone wall to the east.When the temple was finished,it spawned 4 monks,or something like that.I tried to get them to worship in the temple but they couldn't so I just assumed they were for military use.

Before I could build an army to defend myself, the enemy had already gotten to the east walls.I hadn't even built any military training buildings so I was desperate.I think I ended up losing _the game_.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Violent show and Mario RPG
I was watching a violent show were there were some people going through a narrow hall which was riddled with booby traps.The traps were activated by stepping on certain tiles.Some traps sent people to fiery places, and it looked quite morbid.The remaining people tried to avoid activating the traps by stepping on the small gaps between the tiles while also using some spikes that were on the wall for healing.When they got out,they had a talk with some old man about why it had been so dangerous and the purpose of all that.

I got into my mind that the booby trapped hall was an RPG game.I was now in my friend's room.On his Tv hack was a SNES.I assumed we would be playing Mario RPG.The title screen looked classical,just like the nostalgic Mario Kart one.The game,however, made use of modern 3D graphics and was capable of supporting multiple players (local).Also,the game was very complex, and I remember being on a green hill and opening a small menu.I got too distracted with everything I could do and the options that my friends got tired of waiting for me to go with them.I told them I had to go somewhere else.

I then enter a cave (not sure if it's still in the game) and find some colorful light beams.I figure I have to change the colorful crystals to change the beam lights so I can finish the puzzle.



I also remember a dream where the janitor guy from my school was mad at the class because we didn't want to buy paper for drawing or something.He said something like "you all study in a fucking paid school"(I think he meant public) and I think that would imply we should be able to spend some money on paper.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Yellow giant spiders
> I was at school and near the roof there were big,scary spiders that stood on webs.They were so big they looked like crabs, and even if I stood like 20 meters away from them I still cringed in fear.Some of them were hanging so low to the ground I could hit them with my face if I walked through the webs.I talked to a guy from school about that,and said it was probably because I was tall,but that it was worse for him because he is taller than me.Some guys got anti insect sprays to kill them and started shooting it at them from a distance.I was afraid they would drop to the ground and walk near me.



 That sounds horrifying!!! I hate spiders!!!  :Eek:

----------


## Epic Altruist

> That sounds horrifying!!! I hate spiders!!!



Indeed.I hate them too,probably due to some childhood trauma.

Today I had the best lucid dream of my life.It won't sound nearly as awesome if you read it here,because recalling that dream with details is,for me,like describing my thought processes from last week.I can kind of remember what I did last week,but it's not very detailed.The stability was awesome and it was very vivid.As always, I had some problems with superpowers,but it was awesome nonetheless.

Colourful beach and apartment fght
I'm not sure how I became lucid,but I was.I think it started out in a colorful beach,which looked very unrealistic yet vivid.It was unrealistic because it looked like an attempt at making a 3D beach during the Sega Genesis era.It was vivid because of its intense colors.The sea looked like a flat floor with some textures to depict waves,but it kept changing from green to purple and other colors,it was beautiful.

I'm not sure if this dream got mixed up with the others from today that I'll record after this one.Somewhere along the line in the dream,I became friends with a dream character I do not know in real life.He was a gentleman who wore a bowler hat and had a moustache.He was like those weaker guys who accompany the protagonist and provide support during a story.

I was in an apartment.I attacked a black belt from my training group for nothing at all.It felt bad attacking him without a reason but it was just a dream anyways.I wrapped my legs around his neck and tried to choke him,while having my torso just dangle in front of him as he tried to escape.The fight took place in the kitchen and we  broke lots of stuff.A man who was on the black belt's side informed us my friend,Br,had just had a dream, and showed me a children's mug.I got too involved in the fight and thought I was losing my lucidity.I unwrapped my legs from the black belt's neck and decided to make the idea that that was a dream stronger.I tried to break the apartment's wall with one punch.It didn't break the wall open,but it made a loud noise and the whole place shook.I then threw one of these punches on the black belt,with equal strength.I'm not sure if it was very effective.I also remember trying to kick his friend but it was ineffective.

I ended up getting back to the beach.The sand started to melt with the image of my fellow companion and me (third person) and I felt the dream escaping me.I focused on the sand and the feeling of sitting on it and managed to stay in the dream.I went to the street.My red haired friend was there and below a sun umbrella was another friend and some people I hadn't seen in a long time.It felt really good seeing them but I felt that I needed to wash my nose because I couldn't breath properly.As if that would work,I jumped into the colorful straight sea and tried cleaning my nose.My mom telepathically talked to me about something and I started feeling the dream escape me.Again,I tried to stabilize the dream with touch feelings but failed and felt myself in bed.Cleaning my nose in the dream did not work because it was obstructed in real life ololol.

I know that did not sound like the epicness I described at the start of the post, but that's because that is not the entire dream.The dream was huge,I think there was a part with an airplane and I remember shooting some guys with a sniper or something.Also,I can't be sure if it did not mix with some of my other dreams.



Skull faces
I was in a green,open area with some trees.I remember seeing my PE teacher threaten me and a friend,saying she was going to expel us from the school if we did something wrong again.She showed us a list which was partly written with black characters and part with blue characters.There was something about transferring people from a place/world to another.As they were transferred,I saw their faces being covered by a cracked skull mask,but they continued staying there and staring at me.I could not allow that creepiness to intimidate me: I punched and kicked the skulls,banishing them from my plane.Normal people around me acted as if I were murdering babies and things started getting scary.I woke up.



Bread,photo and kichi
I was in a classroom which looked very weird.It was dark,with white walls.I had never seen a similar place before.I think this place appeared in three of my dreams from this night,but I'm going to describe them all under one title since it's easier.In one of the dreams,I climbed up the wall and entered a small space between ceiling and the wall.People were impressed.I remember two syllables related to this episode "KI and CHI".I dropped to the ground triumphantly and people were kind of scared.

In another dream, I got to the class and Afo was eating the bread I had brought from home to eat.I looked inside my backpack and there was still a piece of my bread there,but it looked totally raped,as if two people had fought over it.I was mad but Afo did not seem to care at all and called me gay.

In another dream,the classroom looked my real one.My red haired friend asked S,her sister and her friend if S's sister could appear in a photo with me.She accepted,finding it weird that I would want a picture with her since I don't even know her.I was feeling timid and in love.I posed for the photo with her and walked off looking like and idiot.Feels good man.

----------


## Epic Altruist

In today's I just trained Karate.Nothing more nothing less.I think my legs hurt because of the stances or something.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I dreamt I was walking around my neighbourhood and there were people from my new school having classes in the park.There were three different classes going on at the same time: ethics,history(philosophy?) and the other one I don't know.I was tempted to enter the philosophy/history class but my friend asked me to enter the ethics.I was feeling very confident but when I got near to the teacher and the class,their stare was embarassing and felt weird.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Today I had a very long dream which contained a dream within the dream, I believe.I was in some weird place with a arabic styled house.Some girls from the school I'm going to were sleeping there.I think there was something about dreaming in the place,and I remember looking at the sky and thinking it's color was a bit funny,a little too dark maybe.I also remember seeing Hancock kicking invisible walls near an arch passage.She seemed trapped because there was a heart shapped pink barrier on one of the sides.

Then,I was at home.I thought to myself something like "whoa,what a long dream that was,it felt like ages!" while I browsed through stuff in my cupboard.I then went to see my dogs and I couldn't find them and one of their little houses was missing.I ended up founding them in a plastic bag that was in the room were we usually keep unused stuff.I released them and they seemed okay enough.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Skiing on the highway
I was on the car with mom and I had to go to the school,which was another way.I got out and used my skis to get there,the street looked kind of confusing.At one point I think there was traffic congestion.I entered the videogame store to get something.My karate sensei was one of the sellers.I was going to buy a weird joystick,which I would use with my left hand to move my avatar in the game and with my right hand I would shoot stuff (kind of like you do in the wii).I remember that the game was 3D and I was collecting stars on a dark setting and going up a bridge.My karate teacher didn't advise me to do that though,and convinced me not to buy the joystick.I left the store and my mom was waiting in the car to take me to school.Everyone seemed very happy and totally not mad.

----------


## Epic Altruist

If you wanna be my lover,deal with the plumbers
This dream was kind of like watching a movie,but I felt as if I were the protagonsit guy.I was married to a black haired woman,but I had a love affair with a cute girl with curly blonde hair.I remember having sex [BLUE] with her,but I think there were two plumbers (Mario and Luigi style) there too,but I can't recall exactly their role in the dream plot (if they had one at all).I woke up,still inside the dream, and realized that having a lover was just a dream and that I was actually married to the cute blonde girl.Knowing this generated that funny dream bliss feeling.



School fireworks and general randomness
I was at a weird place that was supposed to be my school and from there,I could see the beach.There was a fireworks show going on,probably to celebrate the end of the school year and stuff.The different classes were jumping as stuff was announced.While we watched that,a chubby asian boy was talking to me and my friend,explaining that if we stood with our legs in a certain stance for a certain amount of time,we could rapidly reach Nirvana.Beach ended up morphing into a street were tuned cars were racing.One guy climbed on his car while it was moving and was acting like a clown.Meanwhile,the police arrived.The street then kind of morphed into an image were a giant leaking pipe was coming in our direction.The school principal commanded that everyone should had to their respective classroooms.

The classroom ceiling was partly destroyed,and there was water dripping everywhere.Some girls were playing with tattoos that come with bubble gum and I wondered if I should get one too.I considered trying to make a tattoo out of R's face.

In another scene,I was in my house playing with the hammock.I was talking to my friend and some dudes I didn't know.They deduced I must get a lot of woman because I look handsome or something.I walked up to my friend and his suit,which was hanging near where I walked,fell on the ground.He was quite mad.It had a weird zipper system I couldn't understand.

----------


## Queen Zukin

> While we watched that,a chubby asian boy was talking to me and my friend,explaining that if we stood with our legs in a certain stance for a certain amount of time,we could rapidly reach Nirvana.



  ::rolllaugh::  Hahaha that's hilarious! I love talking to DCs.

----------


## Epic Altruist

> Hahaha that's hilarious! I love talking to DCs.



Yeah lol!Though I have to admit that I agreed with him in the dream and thought it some sense.

This DJ is like,one year and four days old now.Yay for me.


(yesterday)
Jetpacks and physics people

I was at school,walking around in a green open area.Some physics teachers or something had made a breakthrough that enabled us to fly with jetpacks,and they had some with them at school.I can't quite remember if I tried them out,but I was one of the first to know about it in the dream.My excitement was colossal,I couldn't even believe it was real ( ::roll:: ).I remember a part where I was aware it was a dream.I was checking out the intensity of green the grass had and how blue the sky was and it confirmed for me that dreams can be as/more real than reality itself.I remember talking to a teacher about the jetpacks and being very excited,but they didn't care much about me.I also remember being in a room with a window.


(today)

In one dream,I went to some magical school with people I know and radom DCs.I remember reading somewhere that professor McGonagall was considering suicide or something similar.

In another dream,I remember walking around in the streets with friends and peple I don't know.Some girls from school had estabilished a girls-only club inside a bus.There was a lot of fuss about it and at one point the boys broke the bus windows and invaded it.

I remember having more main dreams but I forgot them =(

EDIT: In this dream,I was walking around in front of a grocery store near my house.There were some trees there and people happily walking around.I was using some sort of telepathic internet while I walked around and there was a voice telling me to do stuff but I ignored it.It was quite assertive and creepy.I opened up a pdf file to read rageguy comics while I chatted to my friend.He was nearby.Suddenly,I start hovering and my speed increases against my will.I am afraid of hitting a tree or something and I am going higher.When I am higher than the trees,the mysterious force just lets go of me and I start falling,my friend sees me just before I hit the ground.Everything is black,but I feel no pain.I see a scene where I'm in a hospital bed and there are some people surrounding me.I try to imagine what my body looks like,cringing from the thought that it probably looks like a bloody pulp with shattered bones stabbing the flesh and a crooked spine.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Black jaguar game

I was playing a game where you had o steal a piece of meat guarded by a jaguar.I never got to sucessfully steal it.Also,I always had a horrible feeling just before the jaguar ate me and I was terribly afraid of it.There was a menu where you could pick the stage you wanted to play in.One was in a forest,another in a farm,there was also one near the beach and one on a jungle near the city I think.During one play,I lured the jaguar to the place I started to try to fool it,,but I was scared that it would eat my friends and some other people.On another,I was the one who placed the barrel to lure the jaguar and then I had to steal the mea and run(didn't make much sense.On my last play,I got near the meat but ended up running inside a tube.The jaguar hesitated before entering it and meanwhile I wondered if I could run to the exit before it could reach me.I didn't move though,and it ended up eating me.



Gird and world domination
I remember talking to Gird,at school probably.Then I was with D,my friend,on a carnival park ride,eating chips and talking about world domination.It seems this scene took place one year from now,and my friend had become very popular,I think.



I also remember a dream related to an Abe game and one where I was a clown class,but still very popular.On the latter,I remember holding talking about how the circumference of a certain string was of 0,2 something.On anotehr dream,I ran around near a pool and met people,it felt good talking to them and living this alternate life where I'm very outgoing.

----------


## Epic Altruist

New school hell
It was my first day on the school I'm moving to.People gave me weird looks and I felt uneasy,it was as if I could be raped at any moment  :Oh noes: .Arcols was being a douchebag to everyone and he decided to hit me in the head with a bunch of books.Since I don't own him any respect,I retaliated by kicking him a couple of times,he seemed starled.Then the teacher came in and class started,I still felt uneasy.


In another dream,I met some people from poor neighbourhoods(I assume).A girl talked to me about some horrible things in a very light-hearted way.She told me about a movie where an employee of someone tries to touch a girl who is sleeping on a couch.He is surprised by a maid and they engage in gunfire.Some bullets ricochet when they hit the walls and end up going back at them.At this point,the girl giggled.There was also some physics class or something,where they were going to explain me the concept of "quiver",which was supposed to be a notion related to human body energy.They first explained me what an electromagnetic wave was and drew a wave on the blackboard.It didn't go past that,and I still don't know what a "quiver" is  :Sad:

----------


## Epic Altruist

School fun
I was at school the whole time this dream.I remember that S was in class and L too.I was acting kind of flirty around S I think.At one point,I laid my head on a table and L did the same.She was kind of close,so I could feel her breath and its taste (ah, the creepiness  ::D: ) and I think she could feel mine.Her breath taste could be rated as "sort of want".

On another scene,they showed us a movie in class that explained why it was dumb to believe in God or something.The movie told a story of a lake,name "God" by an ancient civilization.They built their cities and buildings all around the lake and seemed to worship it, but I'm not sure if it had any special properties.This civilization became very advanced technologically and elevated the lake and part of the city in a tower.However,the tower collapsed and their civilization was extinguished.Then they showed some nonsense Dragon Ball Z stuff,which probably related to "God" because of the name "Goku" or the name of his son,but in the dream it kind of made sense.Then they teached us some traditional christian prayers.While everyone was praying, I covered my head with a hood in a way that they couldn't see my mouth.Some friends tried peeking at my face because of curiosity.



Jimmy the thug

I remember a fight on a busy street of a rich neighbourhood from my hometown.The boy who I fought looked like he was as old as me,but he looked like he was from a different time,the fifties I would say.We used pocket pocket knives to fight,which we sometimes threw at each other (we seemed to have plenty).I wasn't very good at throwing pocket knives, so they closed before they hit him or didn't hit him in a way that could cause injury.I remember one part where he was bleeding all over,I'm not sure if he also fought another guy,but I remember that he looked quite desperate when fighting me.There was also something to do with a small car or something.I also saw my friend on the street as I walked on the streets,going to my temporary apartment.

----------


## Epic Altruist

One Piece randomness

I had some dreams involving one piece.In one of them,Crocodile attacked Ruffy by rubbing his genitalia at the sea bottom.It was a bloody mess of a scene and it hurts to looks at.At another scene,Nami and Usopp were chilling on a boat near some mountains.I also remember something about Ruffy being split into a baby and a ghost or something.



Measurement of my ego
I was in a mall and two of my friends where in the movie theather watching "Kim possible 2".The movie joked about the quality of it's sequel which was going to be showed next.I had a feeling I had already watched a bad movie like that.I kept walking around in the mall until I met Gird on the escalator.She told me she was going to the library (?) to loan a book for her friend a book or something like that.She started running up the escalator,I think she was wearing high heel boots.At the second floor,we met Rellawi.She greeted me with a warm smile and the cheek touch greeting.Another girl arrived at the scene,a friend of hers I think.Rellawi tried to greet me again but I found that weird and hesitated.She then called me cute I think.

I also remember taking some photos of my own face at a store with my friend's mom and seeing some photos of me in a party in facebook.In one of the photos,I was at a party and had a dumb, drunk smile stamped on my face.In anoher photo,I was kind of frowning in a sad way,with part of my hair forming a quiff (left side).On this photo,a girl had commented saying nothing,but in her profile picture she was biting her lower lip (lol).

----------


## Epic Altruist

Yesterday's post wasn't sucessful =(.Anyways,I dreamt about school,all my friends were in the same class and they distorted my reality,making me look at the world through a drawing.I saw a guy I know as wearing a chinese straw hat all the time.I also think there was a part about being painted as part of a school initiation ritual or something.

Today's dreams:

Chores and stress
This dream took place in a big house that was supposed to be were I live.I had just gotten back from school and some people from my class were coming over to do a group school thing.I hate when I have to do those in my house so I felt anxious.I also had to feed my sick dog,study for some stuff,and do some other chores.Fortunately,the guys from my group never arrived,but I still felt stressed.I skipped some chores to do different stuff and I felt time go by and felt worried since it was afternoon and I hadn't studied yet.I woke up relieved.



Gird trolling
I think this was kind of a sequel to the other dream,since the people who were in my group but never arrived were playing soccer near my house.They were as idiotic as always.I remember riding my bycicle with some people I think.Also,my neighbour did something with a brick, I'm not sure if he hit my head with it.Anyways,I felt defeated and so I dropped to the ground with my hands on my face.Grid was being nice to me and talking to me and stuff.At one point, she poked me and showed me someting written on a juice box:

Swee_t_
 flavo_r_
  ......_o_

At first I didn't get it,but then she pointed out to me that the letters I put in italic here spelled out "trolling".I think we talked and I thought she was hitting on me.I woke up in some random room which I think had fliperama machines in it.I got out and then woke up.I was disappointed it was a dream (I got trolled I guess).



I don't even
My family was having a talk about sex.They were discussing some new product which could make your genitalia acquire different tastes.They arranged something with the neighbours, and I was already feeling a bit fuzzy.I got out of the house and realized I was now at the neighbour's garage.I got to their backyard and climbed some stairs that weren't supposed to be there.I was supposed to take a shower in a thingy with no curtains.Felt embarassing but good since I woke up right after that.

----------


## Epic Altruist

In one of my dreams,there was a giant robot which I think was called Sentinel.Some narrator commented on it's combat level,saying it was overpowered or something.The setting of the dream looked like green fields,kind of like that default Windows xp desktop background.

In my other dream,I was in my future school,having what was supposed to be a phylosophy class.There were lights and counters with drinks everywhere,it looked like a nightclub.It was very chaotic,though.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I had lots of dreams but none of them were very vivid.I remember playing a game that was supposed to be Silent Hill.I finished it very quickly but then found out it had much more to it than I first thought.There was a room with a void in it.You had to achieve stuff in the game to activate plataforms,which would allow you to progress through the void room.

In another dream,it was possible to drive normal cars on rail lines.It was preferred over the roads because it kind of allowed the car to reach maximum speed or something,since there weren't many curves.There was a part where my dad was driving on the road and then went to the rail line.The rails looked old and here was weed going through them,but it still felt fast and effective.

----------


## Epic Altruist

In one dream I invaded a building,trying to get to Mario's apartment (lol).I entered someone's apartment without being detected but I soon discovered that there was an old lady in there.I tried to avoid her by entering another room and hiding in what seemed to be a little girl's room.She ended up finding me anyway by coincidence but wasn't very alarmed by my presence.I ran out of the building and met some Disney characters (I think) sitting on a small wall.They showed me a stuffed figure of Duck Donald mounted on a Yoshi.I realized I had to find him.

In another dream,I was in a changing room with friends and some other people.I looked at my chest and there seemed to be a purple cross on it.Also,I had anchors on both wrists and a tribal tattoo on the back of my left arm.On my back were the colourful ones,I believe there was a scorpion and possibly a dragon,parts of them were fading.Also,my body looked more muscular than in reality.I was confused,since I couldn't remember getting any tattoos but then a false memory got to me and I started thinking it was because my mom allowed me to get them when I was a kid.My friend thought they were pretty cool but I didn't like them much,even though I thought my body looked attractive.There was also something related to videogames in this same dream I think,probably Devil May Cry.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Pope's gladiator
The Pope sentenced me to death or something and declared that I should fight another guy.If I won,the death sentence would be lifted but I would be exiled from civilization or something.The guy I had to fight looked like Edward, from Twilight, which made me alpha up and not want to lose no matter what.Despite the name of this dream involving "gladiator",I don't really remember using or seeing a weapon in the fight,so it was more like a boxing match with a few kicks.

The fight started.I have to be honest here, I was getting my ass kicked.The thought of losing felt scary yet I couldn't quite get to hit him effectively.I remember kicking him a few times,and receiving a lot of punches.At one point,he started throwing some punches and time slowed down,making it easier to defend myself from his punches by deflecting them with my palms.I somehow ended up winning and saw a guy with his hair all up, which was supposed to be me after the fight I assume.I was now in my house and the Pope's attitude changed a lot towards me.He not only lifted my death sentence, but also seemed to respect me deeply, shedding tears of joy and then bowing.I think there was also someone more powerful than him behind all that but I couldn't recall that part properly.



Heaviness and lotsa chocolate
I was having some nightmare with an old zombie-related Nintendo 64 game.Some soldiers were in a military facility which was under attack.They shut a steel door to contain the zombies but a giant monster burst through it and ate them,causing me to wake up.I stayed still,and my body felt extremely heavy.I decided to try to DEILD or anything similar.I tried FILD and then wiggle phantom limbs,getting some vibrations,but I did not know how to go beyond that.I ended up falling back to sleep.In one of my dreams,I made up a plan for my WILD to succeed.He was going to give me something in the dream which was going to make my body feel heavy or something.The dream place was in an apartment or something.

I also remember walking around and meeting people from my old school.They were in tables and in one of them was a giant easter egg,which I ate a piece of  :tongue2: .

----------


## GMoney

> Pope's gladiator
> The Pope sentenced me to death or something and declared that I should fight another guy.If I won,the death sentence would be lifted but I would be exiled from civilization or something.



And you call your dreams unepic?  That's awesome!  It sounds pretty thrilling and intense!

----------


## Epic Altruist

> And you call your dreams unepic?  That's awesome!  It sounds pretty thrilling and intense!



Haha,thanks.That kind of dream seems to be rare to me,though  :Sad: 



Formal dinner and pool girl
I was dining in a big place which was all decorated in red.It looked like some high society dinner or something like that.There were some spoiled kids running around and being annoying.One of them asked his parents to put three huge pizza slices on his plate,it was evident that he would not be able to finish it and would end up throwing food away.Another kid was crying.I catch some guy looking at me,he is in his forties and I imagine him to be a movie director.He has a weird smile on his face,as if he knew what I was thinking.I slowly recited one of my favorite Satan (Mysterious Stranger) quotes: "I find you humans quite interesting.Even though you are a worthless,greedy lot."

I am now walking around on a mezzanine from where I can see the people dining below.I seem to be the center of attention.There is a pool in the middle of the dining area and a 20-ish girl comes swimming with an envelope in her hand.She yells to me to take it, I think there are pictures inside or something.I leaned on the handrail and tried to stretch my hand to reach her,but was surprised to find out that I couldn't.My sister told the girl to wait for my break (?),when my powers would be at full.The girl in the pool was annoyed by that and called me a lazy dumb ass.



Purse mugging

A few friends of mine were mugging some other friends.They stole a purse or something like that, and were running away.They were caught by the owners of the purse though,and in the last moment threw the purse to me in hope that I would run away with it (I wasn't involved at all before that).I was divided: "should I just give back the purse and disappoint some friends or should I run away with it and then make up some excuse for my other friends?".I think I ended up going with the second option,which made the friends who were mugged mad at me.Also, a girl tried to mess with my Facebook account to try to embarass me.I assume she was the owner of the purse.


There was also a dream where I entered a pharmacy/drug store with a dream friend (never seen in real life) to buy Yu-Gi-Oh cards.He looked sort of like an indian man,with tanned skin.I couldn't remember which cards I wanted and that annoyed the employees.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I dreamt I was playing a playstation game with cartoon ish graphics,which looked very nice.The cartoon style was supposed to look like the old nicktoons did,and even though I could not recognize the characters, I could sense that odd nostalgic feeling.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Nosebleed and S
I was walking around in a mall with my parents.I remember going down an escalator quite a few times.That escalator was faster than usual,and I often lost my balance because of its acceleration.S was buying some junk food and I think I talked to her.I also think I had a nosebleed,which I couldn't stop no matter what.I remember getting a blood bag at my old school to replace my blood or something like that.I woke up kind of scared,thinking my drool was blood that had dripped from my nose.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I had a loong dream about some real life competition and a beach and stuff.I was on Rio de Janeiro and walking on the beach with a girl.She was unattractive.There was a fireworks show that didn't feel very vivid or cool,they didn't cause any particular emotion on me.

Then I remember climbing rocks and being on different settings,in some sort of race to get something.There were lots of people participating,most of them had my age from what I remember.There was a swamp part and a desert like part.It felt awesome and fun and I think I won some item at the end of the swamp one.Weeee.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Toy Story revelation and pool chicks
Yesterday I had a bunch of vivid and weird dreams which I couldn't record.One of them involved a party with a pool and some people I've never seen before,but knew in the dream.There was a girl and some older woman.I remember a part were giggling girls call me and I just wave my arm to them, not understanding a thing.I also remember a girl reading a book by the pool.A boy who was swimming splashed some water at her and she was annoyed by that.

Meanwhile, in the same place, which was a exact replica of my aunt's house by the way, a Toy Story plot was developing.A stuffed clock toy had pointers which worked just like a real clock.Someone went and sewed the pointers to the clock's face cloth though, tearing it/breaking the pointers.I then had some revelation,which made the most perfect sense to me in the dream,but I can't quite reproduce that feeling.It was something about becoming aware that all the Toy Story characters had developed from some primary ideas or that none of them was real or something like that.The scene changed,and I was in an empty room which looked like Andy's room.Some of the main toys were standing on the floor,but they looked kind of fake now,as if they were made of cardboard.



Mall,shit rain and eastern dinner
Still yesterday,I had this weird dream which started out pretty well and then turned nightmarish.It started out in a mall,where I was going on a spinning thrill ride.I was almost falling out of it and it felt extremely real.I even assumed that I wouldn't fall because things like that are supposed to be safe,though I was holding myself on my seat with all my strength.I was then leaving the shopping.My friend told me something about him never being the same or something.I ended up getting lost in the parking lot,not being able to find my parents.It got very dark and scary.I wandered for a long time.It was day again, but a cloudy and gray day.Giant balloons were covering the ground and there was also mud/shit coming out of the ground,making it difficult to navigate the parking lot.I don't quite remember it now,but I think there were voices/music telling something in the dream,and it was sort of menacing.I still couldn't find my parents and was getting worried and sad.The whole scene was quite like a dystopia.I found another friend of mine.He had found his parents,but they were dead.I remember seeing him hanging from a handrail, and a giant abyss of gray nothingness below him.I was very worried.

I ended up inside some building,were my parents were having dinner with some eastern people, arabs I would say.Seeing both my parents alive and well relieved me deeply.They were dining some funny pasta with green spices.



The killer inside me and geometry class
Today I had some crazy dreams,I hope I can recall them properly.I remember going to an anime geek gathering.There, a boy grabbed me by my chains and started threatening me.I believe this was triggered by something I said or something I did/didn't do,though I really think it was mostly unjustified.The guy was being a total dick,threatening to break my spine (thus, making me disabled) or beating me up or something like that.I'm normally a pretty laid back and relaxed guy,but that threat and the overall attitude of that guy made me want to bite his head off.I wriggled,trying to escape his lock so I could retaliate or something.Other people ended up getting involved,some supporting me and others not.It felt very chaotic, as if I had started a freaking war.

I somehow managed to escape and went to geometry class.My English teacher was the teacher,and she seemed very calm.I got kind of worried because I hadn't bought my notebooks and materials yet.I think I told some of my friends what had just happened to me.There was another part to this dream but I think it will be lost inside my mind forever,as I can't remember it  :Sad: .

----------


## Epic Altruist

This is going to be a long post,as I will record here dreams from two days ago,yesterday and today olol oh boy.

Basketball game and dream recurrence
I was playing a basketball game at my old school with my friend and people I didn't know.I was doing my best to try to impress the girls but the fuzzy dream physics messed me up pretty badly, and I ended up missing passes and not scoring a single point.A girl on my team was hitting on me I think.She had large green eyes and other pretty facial features.Her hair was blond and looked untidied/thick.For some reason,she remained shirtless during the game,which caused me to have a boner.Even though it was barely visible,she commented on it, referring to it as "doggy".I said something like "too bad it's still white though".She replied "ooh,then it is just too small =(".I tried to go back on what I had said without success,the whole conversation was playful though.

The game was over now, and it was getting dark.Two guys were fighting,each mounted on another guy's shoulders.I thought it was serious until a guy pointed a camera at them and they made a pose for the photo.The guy with the camera started talking about how he had yet to get his "trilux lens" for his camera.I then saw a picture of a big toe,which looked infrared.

In the same setting,I also had a very similar dream to one I had about two years ago.It's not even on this dream journal,it's on the DJ I made with Banhurt's program.It would be too embarassing for me to copy and paste it here,since it lacks details and is very poorly written so I'll just describe more or less what it's about.I remember talking to old friends and going up and down my old school's stairway.There is a funny feeling on the dream,I can't recall if it's nostalgia or not,but I'm sure its very positive.



I don't know what to name this
This dream was kind of a mix of scenes,but it was continuous I think.On one of them,Ludn and her boyfriend were in a restaurant,my dad was there too.I talked to them about videogames and other things,but it felt kind of awkward,probably because I'm afraid of her boyfriend.Then I was sitting on a bench in front of the bakery with my friend just chilling.A communist stoner from my former school and Ludn's boyfriend were on the street.My friend turned out to know the stoner guy,which surprised me.I then entered a car to go home.On the outside,some people from my former school were talking.I was kind of confused,since I never saw them together back in school.A "revolutionary" communist emo boy from school appeared inside the car and asked me if I lived in the Camb neighborhood.Then Isa appeared and started talking about my new school and about how she wasn't in the same class as me or something like that.

I entered my fortress like neighborhood and found some people I hadn't seen in some time.The place looked totally different than what it was supposed to.A dude crushed a rock with his fists and I mocked,asking if Paul would be able to do the same.Gird was there too.They asked me to demonstrate a kick and I did so on a tree,but as always I kind of failed because of dumb dream motor skills.



Hollywood,elite party and love
I was in some sort of party.Some friends were talking and I ended up seeing a list of people who were invited to another party.I wasn't in the list.One of my friends said something like "sorry mate,it's only for a handful of people".I didn't really care much.In another scene,I was near the giant Holly Wood letters on that mountain.It was a sunny day and everything was very pretty.I was kind of scared of heights though.There was also a playground near the letters.

On another part,I think I was on my friend's house,but it looked more like a house on the countryside.Then,we went to Mcdonald's and he paid for me using his credit card so taht we could get a discount or something.On another scene,I'm on a car with a girl.She is driving,and the scenery outside is beautiful.I could see the moon and the city and mountains.I think she was the girl I was daydreaming about when I fell asleep :3.I can't remember the content of the conversation though.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Tonight I had some epic kinky sex with my imaginary girlfriend.I also had some dreams about my new school,probably due to anxiety.In philosophy class,the teacher showed us a movie so we could discuss.The math teacher also made use of music and other media in her class I think.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Vacation clubhouse
In this dream I stayed at a house in the forest for a few weeks with people I know from the various schools I have frequented during my life.I remember going into the bathroom to take a piss and realizing that the toilet seat was directly connected with a pond.I could see little red fish appearing on the toilet/pond water and drinking my piss ( :Sad: ).There was also a part related to Internet I think, and some games.I also remember playing on a playground,which seemed kind of inappropriate for my age.

----------


## Epic Altruist

World of Warcraft
I downloaded World of Warcraft to my computer in like, 5 minutes, an impossible feat considering my country's internet speeds.I had downloaded sort of just to show my friend how bad it was,showing him how the "quests" were just monster tasks and other things.However, he kind of liked the game.I criticized the interface and amount of text but he seemed to like the game.I spent some more time playing it and I came to like it.When you died,your avatar became skull-like for some time I think.The visuals were very vivid.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Milk drinking and WoW
I don't know why these WoW dreams persist,since I've never had that thing installed on my computer,but I had yet another one.Also,I was in the middle of some forest opening a fridge over and over again and drinking milk.I also remember being in my house and looking out the window and seeing a very shiny star.

----------


## Clockworker

> _"A communist stoner from my former school..."_



 ::movingmrgreen::  Dude, seriously.

----------


## Epic Altruist

> Dude, seriously.



 :Comedy Gold: 


Fluffy cows,flooded city and nightmares
I had a bunch of interesting dreams.First,I dreamt of some game where I had to throw plastic balls at a screen at the right time so as to leech life from a boss monster,which looked like a scary face with teeth.I think I was under the threat of being chewed if I lost.There was a japanese version of the game,and the western version,both standing behind some curtains.I peeked at the japanese game and it was almost the same as the western,but it was gory and full of blood.I choose to play the western version.The plastic balls where too light to aim properly and ended up losing the game.There was also some part about a party and my grandma and some royal palace or something.

Then I saw some of my friends in my old school.They went trekking beyond the mountains.Later I heard they got lost in the sea or something.I am now near my tv talking to my mom about my friends who got lost but suddenly I look at her face and she has turned into a weird drowned sailor with a twisted face,who says something to me.I also realize the whole room is filled with water.I wake up.

I am now somewhere talking to my friend while looking at a magazine.I see some pictures of a city from the eighteenth century half flooded with clear water and decorated withazulejos at the bottom(floor).I ask my friend something and he says its a picture of São Paulo.I feel like swimming in that crystal clear water so I go there and ask my grandma to remove the cows from the bottom of the city so I cam swim freely.The cows had white and long horse manes,which made them look cute.She removed the cows,but I woke up before I could swim.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Mario and birthday ad
My friend was playing a 3D Mario game while I talked to him.It was similar to Mario Galaxy but there was only terrain and water in the screen.He could walk on the water and turn into a star.While he played,we talked about our Spanish teacher and a bunch of other stuff.I mimicked the teacher's voice,asking what date it was in Spanish.

Then I think I was invited to a girl's birthday or something.What followed was a bizarre scene that resembled an advertisement.My friend approached the camera naked and driving a convertible sport car.Her face looked kind of different yet recognizable.She explained something about hosting several birthday parties during one week or something,so that different people could go at different days.Then my other friend appeared and also said some stuff.He wasn't wearing his glasses and also looked different.They kissed and it was over.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Government propaganda
In this dream I was watching some government propaganda talking about how the mayor improved security in my city.It showed some footage of people walking on a parking lot during the night.I assumed it was a mall's parking lot,because it seemed safe.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Church massacre
I was with some sort of special police team and invaded a secret base which looked like a church.The other guys in the team went in firing rocket launchers and everything.A missile smashed through a window and some papers flew out.It was pretty dark inside,but I managed to shoot some people.While I looked for them,I could hear them saying stuff,but I have a hard time recalling the conversation and the plot.The last one remaining was a goth-like girl,I think we spared her but I remember using some sort of gravity gun to toss her around the room.

----------


## dakotahnok

*I like reading your dream journal.*

----------


## Epic Altruist

> I like reading your dream journal.



Thanks  ::D: .

Wood structure and lake
I remember climbing on a building made of some wooden sticks and tables.It was sort of unstable.I think I was alone.In the same dream,I was now with some people in some sort of end of the world scenario.We were the last people alive on earth I believe.We saw a huge lake with plants on it and I thought about something related to "repopulate Earth".

----------


## Epic Altruist

Star Wars toy and fight
There was a fight going on in my bedroom between two people from school.While wandering around,I got hit by one of the guys by accident but I was ok with it.I felt something loose in my mouth,as if I had lost some teeth.I looked myself in the mirror and my eye was purple I think.I spit some blood and tried to look for the loose thing that was in my mouth,but I only found a seashell and a bizarrely small tooth.

Then,I was with my friend in a store.He wanted to buy a thing that was like an special controller for an xbox/ps3 Star Wars game.It consisted of an spaceship like steering wheel and accelerator.There were also some buttons for shooting and stuff.



Runescape gate to hell(uninteresting)
I was playing Runescape and someone was playing out some movie plot on the desert.The sand's texture turned blue,which was very weird, and there was a hole in the ground,said by the dream narrator to be a gate to hell.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Meh.In today's dream I was looking for my retainer.I found out I had about three retainers,which I had lost around my house.One of them was smaller.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Apocalyptic city
I was driving on the road with two friends who I do not know in real life.It was night and I somehow knew we were in a end-of-the-world scenario.At one point,we were driving against the traffic flux and had to dodge some trucks.We eventually got to see a city in the distance.It looked like it was an old eastern city lighted by torches but I'm not sure about its technological level.I tried to spot something in the city as we got closer,I'm not sure what.I moved my eyes quickly from torch to torch and my friend noticed that.

In the city,I found a character I knew in the dream.I don't remember looking directly at him,but I think he looked like a tall gentleman from the middle ages.I challenged him to a sword fight.He wasn't very interested so he fought me while talking on the phone or something.We were using wooden swords and the goal was to hit the opponent three times.I managed to hit him two but he ended up winning.

The city indeed looked like it wasn't from our time frame.There were wagons going around and the streets were paved by stones.I somehow found a guy who looked like Kratos.What followed was pretty confusing.He used a scythe  to sacrifice his own blood for something,I'm not sure if I was involved.

In another dream (or in this one?) I got myself involved with yet another imaginary girlfriend.She was _heavy_.

----------


## Epic Altruist

By getting over 12 hours of sleep today plus the considerable REM rebound,I got a _lot_ of dreams all through the night.It would be weird to give a title to each and try to separate them,as I can't remember them properly.That being said,I'll just tell everything I experienced.



In a lot of dreams,I was driving a car.On most of them,I was on the front passenger seat and there was no one on the driver's seat.I tried to control the car by accelerating,steering and applying the brakes from my seat and it worked out fine in most dreams.In one of them,my physics teacher was supposed to be the one driving,so I just thought he was in control.That resulted in the car running over a few tents because I applied the brakes too late.The people who owned the tents were pretty mad and were talking about suing us or something like having us pay up $2000.

On one dream,I was on a beach where the sea was like a gigantic pool.I was using a cap to hide my messed up hair (something I do not do in real life).On one point,I remember swimming at the bottom of the pool and seeing some people pass by my left side.The pool was quite deep and the water was crystal clear.Then,I found a dude who wanted to buy my cap.He offered me $103 for it.It was an attractive offer,but I hesitated since I did not know how much it was really worth.I ended up giving it to him and he gave me some money.All through our talk,he was smirking in a suspicious way.He was getting away when I realized he gave me fake money.I was angry and got my cap back.

In this dream,I not only drove the car but I also invaded a house with my clock working friend.It was night.I don't know what we were looking for in the house, but I remember going in the backyard.It looked very empty.We ended up running away in a hurry for some reason.

In another dream,I was in my school and there seemed to be a lot of stuff happening.This dream is kind of abstract to me, I can't remember any dialogues or something really solid about it.I remember being in a classroom,which looked very different from the real one.I remember seeing people from school and talking to them.

In my last dream,I was driving the car on the driver's seat.There was a girl I know with me.We drove to the bakers shop to eat something or meet some people.We sat on a table with some other people.There was an adult,a little 12 year old like blond kid, the girl's brother and a cute emo haired girl.Her hair color was funny, like a brown to blond.She had blue eyes,I think.We stayed there for some time until the dream ended.

----------


## Epic Altruist

In today's dream I was inside a bedroom with some people from my old school.A girl and some other people wanted me to get on the bed and take off my pants.This raised a philosophical dilemma in my mind: should I live my life fully and intensely?I think so.I ended up not doing it though,due to lost of interest on their party.

----------


## Epic Altruist

blind.jpg
Abe nightmare

I was playing a game similar to Abe's exoddus, but in 3D.There were blind mudokons (see attachment) around who altough could follow my commnands to walk around,only said "no like".They said that with a depressing low voice which was kind of creepy.Their lips expressed neither sadness nor happiness,they looked just like a straight horizontal line.

I walked around a bit.Behind a wall was an enemy character,but I could see it by getting close to the wall.It looked like a dark blue armless humanoid creature.Some sort of dream narrator told me they were from Atlantis.It approached me walking in a creepy zombie-like way and bit my head (and torso) off,despite being on the other side of the wall.This disturbed me deeply.Altough I had already experienced many gory scenes in the real game during my childhood,that scared me.



I also had some dreams where a guy from my van was in the shopping mall,and also a barbecue or something.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Yesterday I had a dream where I was watching tv with my sister.It seems like The Matrix was on tv, Neo and Agent Smith were fighting.They could fly and all the cool stuff.Suddenly I am IN the movie,I am Neo.I'm using a rocket launcher to try to hit the enemy but it seems far too slow.He mocks me and tells me to change something in the launcher,I think it was related to how hermetic the barrel was.I changed it and the next missile I launched exploded in a more fiery way,showing me an unrealistic explosion 2D splash effect and burning a barn.

Agent Smith ended up transforming into Samus (without suit) and my gun was now firing steel darts with barbed wire.I was quite near her but I still couldn't quite manage aim right.One shot landed near her belly button,making a bloody mess.She asked for a mercy shot.I asked if I was supposed to shoot in the head or in the neck and she told me to shoot her in the neck.It was probably due to me thinking the skull was too thick for the dart to pierce or something.I shot her in the neck and she agonized for a few moments,while trying to write something like "you and I" with the blood.What the hell.I felt kind of sorry for her though.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Well my recall has been bad lately,probably due to lack of sleep.I remember dreaming about picking up dog shit yesterday though.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I was walking in a mall with my friend.We met a guy from my class and his friends.Later, I was in my childhood school.My friend DCs started acting strangely and wanted to catch me and take me somewhere.I did not want that to happen.Suddenly,they stopped.One of them got a huge metal thingy full of food and threw the food on the ground.The others did the same with more food.My communist history teacher said behind me: "all that is left for us to do now is enjoy the buffet".I started eating the food that was on the ground and so did the other DCs.When I was finished,I wanted to go home with my van and right after imagining it it arrived.My physics teacher was on the van.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I played a weird 3d person action game where you shoot stuff.It looked futuristic and there were some round metal doors and stuff.In another dream,I walked around the city with some people from school and a dream girl I do not know.I remember sitting on a bench and talking to them for some time.It seems the girl used to be a boy or something, she was very pretty nonetheless.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Today I played paintball in a dream.Me and my friends weren't using any masks or protection,it seemed the paintballs were not very fast and did not hurt us.I shot my friend in the chest two times with yellow paintballs.I was trying to aim the best I could and shoot very little because I was not willing to buy extra ammo.One of the shots I missed hit a boy who was sitting in a bench.

In another dream,I fell in love with a girl I know.It felt very good and it seemed like she liked me back.But then I woke up(still inside the dream) and in "reality" she did not like me at all.Feels bad man.Also,I fapped about three times inside my dreams this night,once to furries.

Other dreams involved school,walking around with friends and stuff.At one point,I was discussing how cool it would be to go back to a club we went to once.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Grandma's house

I went to my grandma's house,the American exchange student was with me.I used the toilet but hell started when I tried to wipe my ass.It seemed like all toilet paper rolls had at least a slight shit stain on them.It was very gross and frustrating.I blamed my little cousins for that.Meanwhile,the American dude's friends were calling me a faggot or something without even knowing me.

I left the bathroom and talked to my grandma about using her toilet (to see if I could find clean toilet paper).She was ok with it it seemed.I entered a room full of rugs and got one for no reason at all.I then saw my self putting toilet paper on the toilet.Hurr durr.

In another dream,I looked myself in the mirror and smiled.My teeth were slightly crooked,but enough to displease me.I blamed that on the Karate training and declared I would stop training.There was also a girl in the bathroom I think,it seems like she found my condition funny.

I woke up,glad my teeth were okay.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I had some dreams with assassin's creed and some weird number stuff.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Trapped at underground metro station
I was in a school or something.I was wielding two weapons,both of which had special attacks (I could see the green special attack bar).I used my dagger's special attack repeatedly and ended up breaking the floor and falling into an underground metro station.Even though the lights were on and it did not seem very abandoned,it was clear that it was not operational.There was no way out.Two guys arrived shortly after.I can't remember how they got there but they were also trapped.To escape,we entered an elevator.During the ride up,I felt drowsy and weird,I said something like "oh,it's that feeling of when I'm confined in small places".

In another dream,I arrived by car at my house.My friend was there and he was mocking me for something.

----------


## Epic Altruist

In today's dream,a dude was trying to talk about algae in front of class but people didn't show much interest.Then my friend tried to talk about the algae groups in front of class but people didn't respect him either.He was very mad now.He rushed to the back of the class and threw my other friend's iPod to the ground.No special reaction could be noticed on him.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Minecraft, party and the other reality
Today plenty of my dream time was devoted to playing Minecraft.Everything seemed just like the real game,but there were zombies in the sun during the day.Also,I was in some kind of city,which looked like it was made of cobblestone.I built some metal rails (not minecart rails) to put on the street so that I wouldn't fall on a lava pit.

I also remember going to a party.It was in my neighborhood so I went by foot.I can't remember what happened there very clearly.I went back home quite late at night.

There was also a part were I'm on the computer,not sure if it was after the Minecraft part or not.I remember seeing a landscape on Runescape,with mountains rendered far into the distance.I thought to myself something like "woah,they must have added skyboxes already".Then I remember staring at the computer screen with a very sleepy feeling,looking at some messenger windows.The screen felt too bright.I looked and the clock and it ready "19:23" or something like that.I thought "oh I should be sleeping" and went to sleep.

As I went to sleep in my dream life,I woke up in this one.It caused a little bit of confusion but I managed to get over it.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Tests and theme park
I remember going to places with people from school.On one part,it was night and the bus was heading home.I wasn't in it when it started going and I had to run to catch it.Then,I was alone with a girl I know, and we talked a little.I think I ended up tearing another girl's head off for some reason.I also did some tests in a classroom.After the part where I find a severed head,I see a weird poster from the 90s with a green character that resembles The mask.I enter a tube for some sort of rollercoaster like ride.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Medieval chase
I was on top of a wall.Looking down on one side of it,there were was someone preaching to other people.On the other side, there was one of them on some sort of pedestal talking to the others.These people were very short and their faces were hidden my metal helmets.They were also wearing chain mails.I assumed the one on the pedestal was some sort of king.He probably noticed I was much taller than them and declared "no one shall stand higher than the king" or something similar.They all started chasing me.

While running,a dude from my class appeared and we started talking.He told me something about his step mother making him have sex with a horse.He entered into details about how it felt,and told me that the horse's pussy was kind of loose.We came to a wall and ran up it like pro free runners.There was a group of people talking and he joined them.



Saturday school and ghost
I going through my usual morning routine,but in the dream it was saturday.I did a bunch of stuff and my mom and dad talked to me.At one point,while upstairs,I noticed there was something weird going on.I can't really recall what it was,I think some paintings had changed places or something.I told my dad about it but he did not care at all.I was very very scared and dreaded looking at dark rooms.I'm not sure if I saw a ghost at any point in the dream.



City and cellphone message
I was going around in the city with my mom.The buildings were tall and their shadows covered the whole place but it felt very cosy.I entered a bookstore and looked at a video game shelf.I saw Fallout 3 for sale,took it,read its back and put it back in place.My mom was annoyed by the door on her way out for some reason.

Then I am walking alone and there is a huge crowd.While passing through it,a random girl hands me a cellphone with a message in it that says "for Mary" (invented name).I entered a room and left it on the kitchen balcony.Mary was a pretty blue eyed girl from school who apparently was living in the same apartment as me in the dream.

----------


## Epic Altruist

An annoying kid who used top be in my school appeared to haunt me in my dreams.He kept trying to tart a conversation,talking about his 4 Nintendo DSs and his games.Meanwhile,I tried to find some other people in the house,who were actually my friends.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I was playing Bioshock in my dream.Every time I died I had to go all the way back to the place I were, it was kind of annoyed but at least the enemies didn't respawn.I remember seeing a big daddy corpse and thinking about using it as a projectile with telekinesis to hit other enemies

----------


## Epic Altruist

In my dream,I was playing Fallout 3.It was kind of nightmarish because there were mutated creatures jumping at me in the dark.The scenario was like a city,and I also think there was some kind of plot.There were flying motorcycles and cars.

----------


## Epic Altruist

S look-alike and ghost people
I was at my old school.I saw a girl from my current school who I think kind of looks like S.My drunk dream self thought she really was S,and so I called out her name with a smile stamped on my face.She continued walking,giving me a strange stare.I felt slightly embaressed I think,but nothing depressing.I entered a classroom,where a black dude from my school was talking to another guy.They told me to leave. :Sad: 

In another dream,I was in a big room which I think was supposed to be my house.My friend was talking to me about how we were going to have 7 tests tomorrow.Meanwhile,two persons were outside the window staring inside.They looked like they were interested in something,it was not all that creepy,but they stared right through me,as if I wasn't there.Talking to them did nothing either.

In another dream,I went to my friend's house a played videogames.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Rage and impolite people
I was in my old classroom, and for some reason I was angry with a guy.I'm not sure because he looked different from the real one,but I think it was Aphonse.I could feel the anger building up slowly inside me,and I was looking at him walk around out of the corner of my eyes,planning on attacking him while I was sitting down.Finally,I got up and delivered a kick to his face which hurt his nose,making it bleed badly.I tried to punch him I think,then he tried to kick me but I managed to catch his foot and make him lose his balance.The pain his nose was causing him seemed unbearable,and he turned his face away.

After some time,I just stopped.I had a weird feeling.Differently from reality,the people in the classroom didn't for a crowd to cheer the fight.They were voicing their opinion,saying that they did not like what we were doing.I felt like shit.I kept walking around thinking about it.It was like my super-ego was criticizing my actions with full force.This feeling and the act of thinking about it carried out into other dreams and all through the night.I only realized it was just a dream when I was having breakfast.

In another dream,my parents had invited some people over to have lunch.I knew they weren't wealthy.A woman came in holding a little kid.She was fat.She asked: "So,what do you want?".Most people on her family acted like that,but another fat woman seemed more friendly.I also saw her husband eating something.

An image from a dream came into my head just now,it was from a dream involving a pool or something.

----------


## Epic Altruist

This dream had an actual plot but I can only remember the ending.In the end,a city is saved by Superman or a very similar guy.Apparently,there is a blackout going on since I can only see candle lights in the houses while I fly.I get closer to one of them,it looks like a house from a small snowy town,its roof was triangular and went as low as the ground.The woman outside was using a saint shaped candle and the inside of the house was dark.My sister appeared out of nowhere and sat on a sofa in the house.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Videogame mixture
Before waking up,I had a dream in which I was playing videogames online with friends.It started as Minecraft,it was night and the place ahd lots of blocks of sand.I was climbing something and getting sand blocks with my hands while also running away from something.I climbed some sort concrete anti bomb shelter and started throwing rocks and shooting some zombies and creatures who were attacking my friends.I was able to use the Fallout 3 VATS system to throw rocks at them.It was not very effective and my friends were slightly angry.Then it turned into a full 3D (not a side-scroller) Megaman game.I was playing as Zero, and my friends with Megaman and an unrecognizable character.

We got to a boss.We were on some kind of flying platform,it was night and I think there was a lightning storm going on.As Zero,I could transform temporarily in some kind of uber form,creating wings and roller blades on my boots.I also got faster I think.With some effort we beat the boss, which I think looked like a Transformer.I felt a pretty epic feeling of achievement and woke up.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Theme park and One Piece
Today I went to a theme park in my dreams.I kept thinking it was real all through the night.I there was a fores-like entrance and my mom kept some Doritos on plastic bags on a fridge.There was also a competition going on.I was divided between enjoying the rides and participating the competitions,but I ended up using the whole day participating the competition and not going to even one single ride.On my way out,there was some kind of futuristic lounge where there was a family with a baby talking about how awesome the day had been.The place was whitey and I think there was a big aquarium on the room.

I also had some dreams about One Piece,featuring the first episode.There were some different things about it,like a creepy bearded giant dude emerging from the ocean and threatening me.At one point,I fell in the ocean and couldn't swim,but I was saved by a crew mate.

EDIT: Holy shit I just recalled another dream while looking at some images.I dreamt I was playing Brink,a game that apparently was released recently.I had mediocre fun doing it.I was in some kind of blue and white facility and there were game mechanics like stealth.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I was driving my dad's car somewhere to have lunch.The road was shitty and there were cars driving the wrong way,making it quite dangerous.I turned right before the right entrance and it turned out I would have to drive through a rundown neighborhood to get to the restaurant.Feels bad man.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Restaurant lols
I was in my bathroom when my friend's girlfriend showed up.She acted kind of hyper.After a while,we went into a restaurant with some people.She was wearing a costume I think,and then my friend arrived,also wearing a costume.His hair was black and straight,and he carried a bazooka-like thing and wore samurai clothing.

We had dinner but when we were finished I realized I had forgotten my wallet.I went back home (dream home,since the place was totally alien to me,it was like a farm house and the restaurant was just a few steps away) to get my wallet.When I came back,the restaurant's owner was mad for some reason.He showed me a paper which I assume was the bill,I read "$106,00".I started taking money out of my wallet,but as aways,my dream math skills are unhelpful,and I was holding about 300 bucks to give him.I knew that was wrong and kept trying to count it again.The owner was getting impatient,I had a feeling he owned slaves for some reason.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Mr Jenkin's house and power
It was night,I was wandering aimlessly near some sports courts on my neighborhood.I was thinking about illegal immigration of mexicans to the US,and suddenly a guy started running and jumping walls.Another guy started chasing him.I helped the guy who was running by confusing the chaser.Eventually,he gave up atampering with  me,don't you?".I said: "well,I really was once,when I was a kid, or at least as much of an asshole".He denied this idea,and told me persuasion was necessary to conquer power.

An old man was at a window looking at us.The guy who was with me said something like "oh,thats Mr Jenkins,a great guy".I was too caught up in my thoughts to pay attention to were I was going.We were now inside a house and the guy was examining a Sega Genesis controller on the floor.I wondered where I was and looked to my left,only to be surprised by the old man Jenkins looking at me.I told the guy about it and he started running.He escaped the house by jumping out a ridiculously small window.I tried to do the same but the dream physics didn't help.I woke up.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Mr Jenkin's house and power
It was night,I was wandering aimlessly near some sports courts on my neighborhood.I was thinking about illegal immigration of mexicans to the US,and suddenly a guy started running and jumping walls.Another guy started chasing him.I helped the guy who was running by confusing the chaser.Eventually,he gave up and started walking with me.At one point,he said something like"you wish you were as powerful as I am,don't you?".I said: "well,I really was once,when I was a kid, or at least as much of an asshole".He denied this idea,and told me persuasion was necessary to conquer power.

An old man was at a window looking at us.The guy who was with me said something like "oh,thats Mr Jenkins,a great guy".I was too caught up in my thoughts to pay attention to were I was going.We were now inside a house and the guy was examining a Sega Genesis controller on the floor.I wondered where I was and looked to my left,only to be surprised by the old man Jenkins looking at me.I told the guy about it and he started running.He escaped the house by jumping out a ridiculously small window.The fear of being caught and punished for trespassing took over me and I tried to jump out the same window but the dream physics didn't help.I woke up.

----------


## Epic Altruist

North Korea is best Korea
 The post I was writing was erased because I refreshed the page or something,but I'm not that mad.Anyways,in this dream I was some kind of agent assigned to kill the North Korean dictator.I had some arab allies and an informant.At one point,they gave me a big gray sniper rifle with a badass heat sensitive scope.Had never used before decent guns in lucid dreams,let alone in normal ones.I remember hiding behind a van with some arab allies.At some point,I found the target and aimed at him,but to my surprise he starte dbeing shot by his own men.He vomited some blood and fell on the floor.

 He somehow survived that and I was now alone with him in a room,struggling to escape his neck lock.I had that typical fear of dying,since I was still with my rifle and I was afraid he took it from me and shot me.I delivered a few melee attacks and managed to shoot him a few times,but he was like a freaking zombie,probably because I didn't know it was a dream and so didn't use dream control mechanics such as expectation.

I was now in the same room but the fucker was gone.I sat on a bed and talked to my informant,who had some accent.I can't exactly recall what I talked about,but he asked me if I wanted him to get someone else to do the job or something.My karate sensei started talking to us and the rest was just random small talk.

----------


## Epic Altruist

In today's dream,my biology teacher could speak french and talked about studying so that when you're about 80 you can have 160 IQ points.There was also some sort of fighting ring in my street,which is a funny coincidence,because a lot of fights happened in my school today.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Gerontophobia
jigsaw.jpg


In this dream I was in some sort of road restaurant.There were some arcade machines to play with,I was accompanied by an unrecognizable friend.If you tried to play the games without putting coins in,the game character would give you a warning and if you persisted a mechanism would be triggered and a handgun  in the machine would shoot you.Me and my friend were fucking around with that,running away from the machine before it shot us.

I looked downstairs.The place looked like my house.My mom was talking to some black dude with glasses outside.My dad arrived and started talking to my mom.Then I saw my dad falling on the floor.I ran downstairs,filled with rage.The guy had turned into a very white old man,not that old,probably a little more than middle aged.I started saying things to try to pick a fight,asking him why the hell he had made my dad fall.My dad was getting up now,with some mud on his clothes.The old man started talking in a soft voice,with pauses,which made him seem wise or experienced..I had the impression he was getting older as we talked.He explained that my dad tried to kick him and he deflected the kick.I was starting to pussy out,I wanted to kick his ass but he looked very dangerous.I noticed he had a pus filled wound on his chest that was still in the process of healing.He also looked quite muscular.He punched the air near me with epic speed two times.I stated that I didn't want to fight anymore,and that he could easily break my bones.He insisted,getting into fight position.I kind of accepted it, but then I woke up.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Today I dreamt I was inside the house of a girl in my class.It was supposed to be an apartment i the dream,but it was the freaking hugest thing ever.I think I woke up there and kept wandering around the house,staring at things.I met her dad at one point,he was very friendly.I also saw her,then I looked out the window and it was raining.The place had a cosy feeling to it and I would go back to that dream if I could.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Today I was driving with mom.Dues to lack of attention,she ran over a korean dude.I got off the car and tried to help him get up.He seemed kind of mad at first but then turned happy as he realized I was apologizing and helping him.I could understand nothing of what he said.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I can only remember waking up with lots of voices in my head,and they were confusing me.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Radiation beach
I on a beach that had been formed around a filthy lake.For some reason,I became paranoid about radiation,and started to feel it coming from everywhere.As the sun rays hit my skin,I could feel some sort of vibration,and I think I got dizzy at one point in the dream.I also theorized that a straw parasol on the sand was converting the sun heat to radiation,and so sheltering under it would be of no help.I also helped some girls from the school bus to jump over a fence,I think one of them was dressed in a red cheerleader uniform.

In another dream,I was in my old school and I had to go home.Instead of going with the school bus,I entered a car for some reason.The girl I kissed on Saturday was there,on the front seat.Her presence pleased me,but she said nothing to me.

In a dream fragment I remember before waking up,I was listening to a song on the radio and I liked it.I didn't know its name,so I was trying to get part of the lyrics to search for it later.I woke up,and I instantly forgot any lyrics I may have heard,as well as the song's rhythm.The song "that was just a dream" by Cut Copy immediately came into my head.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I just recalled a dream I had a few days/a week ago and that I think I didn't record here.I was at my friend's house and I found out he had been playing Fallout 2 or the first one and he was loving it.He used laser guns and owned everything.It was pretty satisfying.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Illogical sidewalk and pedophile
In this dream I was going with some people from school to the movies.I had the idea that after the movie the mall would be filled with zombies for us to kill and have fun with.I could see a bus moving and a horde of zombies behind the mall's parking lot fence.We were going by foot,walking on a sidewalk that was normal at first,parallel to the street.However,some sections of it were bizarre,and started going over the street and making spirals or geometric forms.Instead of just walking straight to the mall,we followed the sidewalk spirals like dumb ants.

In another part,I was at the mall's doors and a middle aged man said hi to me.I thought it was weird so I ignored him and tried to walk away.He grabbed my arm to try to hold me but I called the guards and managed to escape.Inside,my dad kept bitching about something.I was also fighting a friend from school in a playful way.It was sort of funny because he is much shorter than me.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I had some new teacher called Bazo or Zabo,I'm not sure which because I've gotten into the habit of inverting syllables,vowels and consonants.The way he explained stuff was pretty interesting and nice, but I was feeling so sleepy I spent the whole class with my eyes closed.I managed to get all of what he was saying though.

In another dream, I was in a car and mom was driving.The city was not an apocalyptic scenario,but there were some zombies around.A dude in the radio advised the listeners not to look the zombies in the eyes/face.I asked my mom and she told me we were in my uncle's city.It then got really bizarre: our car was floating on a water torrent that cut through the city like a river.There were green monster hands coming out of the water which we bumped into.My mom,despite the bizarre scene,remained in apathy while driving.There were also some red and white tents around,like a carnival park.

In another dream,I was in my childhood school.There was probably a summer party going on.Some dudes invited me to go to their house and smoke.I kind of accepted but my flip flops broke and got all fucked up so I kind of gave up walking there.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Epic night is epic
In the first dream I recall,I was in my house with a girl.There were at least two zombies outside,and they had killed my dog.They were bigger than normal humans,their skin was rugged and their face was weird,so I thought of them as more like monsters.It was very scary,I could see them from glass door and they were trying to get inside.I left the house by the front,I didn't feel so scared anymore.I started fapping and came on a car.I entered it,I think my dad was inside.

In another dream,I was at a coastal area and ahd to go to a higher place becausxe the sea level was going to rise soon.I then remember being on the beach,on a outdoor support or something,trying not to fall into the ocean.The people around me told me I was going to drown if I fell into the sea because the waves were too strong.There was also a giant Kraken causing mayhem on the ocean.I thopught it was pretty cool.I ended up falling but still managed to swim and wasn't eaten.

In another dream,I was in the school I was in last year.My friend was answering some questions to a guy.She wore a jacket and a bikini top.Then,I talked to some old friends and started feeling like I was choking.Some one told me it was possible that there was a lemon stuck in my throat.Some monks and the teacheer.Tried to get it out with their hand it kind of hurt.I think they got it out,and I went back to their friends,with my teeth tinged by blood.I think I was smiling too much for someone with his throat almost tore open and his mouth full of blood.Felt good man.

----------


## Epic Altruist

University and math
In this dream I had entered a badass university.I was thinking about going to a BIG party,and kind of saw what it would be like.There was a big palce with tables and some stairs.Also,inside my house,a woman was selling me some diaper like underwear or something like that.In class,I found a super-intelligent girl who was also kind of arrogant.She was more intelligent than people her age were supposed to be so I assumed she was some savant or something.She was talking about math and I started thinking about to law I had tought about while awake.I was trying to think something like "X²-x=2x" but I tested and found it was only valid for x=3.Then I started thinking about something like "X².Y²=2Y²" but as I woke up I realized square equations can only have two solutions at most and now I've just realized I was just making statements like "5+4=3²" or "3+4=8-1" and translating "5"or "3" into "x" or "y",its all meaningless.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Today I dreamt my dog was still alive.It was weird but I didn't feel anything very special.I think I told my friend on msn about it ressurrecting or something.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Playground little girl
I was visiting a rich,asian guy who had a little daughter.Apparently,he gave her everything she wanted.There were little wood houses for her to play with her dolls and a big playground.I really don't feel like looking up the names of playground thingies,so I'll just describe them.There was that one were you sit on a wooden slab connected by a rope to a support and then swing yourself.The rope was extremely long,and everything else in the playground was also tall.There was also that metal thing with lots of metal bars that you have to use to cross from one side to another.While I was crossing,the girl was mocking me or something,she had a friend with her.



Friends at pool
I invited a friend over to play video games.I think we stayed at a pool with hydro massage while we were playing.I'm not entirely sure,but I think I played Donkey Kong Country for the SNES.



School and bus strangeness
I was walking around my old school's corridors as if I still had friends or studied there.I was being rejected by them I think,but they were idiots anyway.I entered my school bus to go home.I was the last to do so,so I looked around a bit,wondering if there was anyone left to enter so I could close the door.The driver ordered me to close the door,but he used the wrong verb tense, and that made some girl's sitting behind me giggle and talk about it.The vividness at this point was extreme,there was no blur or fog,it was quite perfect.I looked out the window and saw a billboard that said the local club was going to go through a makeover to make it better for the people that go there.

I went to another window,now at the left side of the bus.I was looking out the window and trying to determine the predominant colors on the landscape.If I looked at the sky,it was blue mostly of course.If I looked at the road it was gray and if I looked at the mountains and trees it was green.I tried to recall the three primary colors (red blue and green).Things are about to get strange now.While I was looking out the window and thought about colors,I was drinking beer on a plastic cup.I looked at the bus driver and he was wearing a white cap and also drinking beer,which was rather dangerous.I could see a big beer can standing near the driving wheel.While all of this was happening,this song was playing on the radio:





It's sad,I know,but I was _enjoying_ it.I took another sip of beer as I listened to the song.Suddenly,the volume went down.I didn't care much but the guy (pot user) sitting in front of me was slightly angered by that.I assumed it was the bus driver.Then the volume went back up a bit.I was wondering if my mom was going to notice the smell of beer on my mouth or if I was going to show drunk behavior.As I woke up,I started wondering if I was drinking beer while I slept (derp) and felt slightly happier than normal (lol placebo).I opened my eyes and came back to reality.


Also,in another dream,my dog was alive(again) and I was feeding it.I think I'm going to start reality checking on that now so I can finally break my dry spell.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I dreamt it was Launne's birthday,she is a girl I haven't seen in some time,who studied with me when I was a kid.I went to her house and some people were watching tv.She was holding a box full of old,nostalgic, Disney movie VHS tapes.I greeted a dude from my class.There was going to be a martial arts competition downstairs.My sensei was there.I pretended to fight,but the dream ended before I could do so.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Pretty weird night.I dreamt I was sitting on the sidewalk like a homeless dude with some friends one afternoon.Then a woman came to me with her partner,who was a muscular black dude.He threatened me often and both of them were dumbasses.I also went to a friend's hosue and talked to my mom on the cellphone.Before waking up,I was trapped in a limbo of over analysis and confused thought,it had something to do with building something,and it looped over and over.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Team Fortress and killer
I had a lot of dreams but I can only recall a few now.In one of them I was playing Team Fortress 2 as a spy.I was trying to invade the enemy base when I met a yellow spy (enemy).He failed to kill me but it was not easy to kill him either.

In another dream,I was playing GTA.I was driving a pickup and stopped at the red light.Some blue arrows started pointing at people and they started running away.Someone told me I was a cop and they were bandits,I assumed I was supposed to kill them.I got out of the car and ran to get them.I killed each one of them with my bare hands,choking them.A woman,who was also supposedly a bandit, managed to run up a tree.At first I tried to pull her leg and make her fall but I persuaded her to climb down instead.She immediately regretted her decision,probably because she thought I would not kill her if she came down.I felt dirty, like I had tricked her.While all of this was happening,some people tried to help me and encouraged me in what I was doing.I started choking the woman with my arm (chokehold).She managed to gasp out a few words before dying,something about loving her dog,she seemed happy.I woke up after that.I felt kind of weird,specially for killing a middle aged woman.

In another dream,I was playing a puzzle game in which I had to find keys,open doors and that kind of stuff.The last puzzle looked fairly complex,but I managed to solve it easily after finding a hidden button.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Old school gore and violence
I was at some event happening in the school I used to study in as a child.Some guys were playing ice hockey on the sports court despite there being no ice at all on it.I met a fat dude who used to study at my school and we got into a fight.He punched my nose,causing it to bleed.To counter that,I picked him up and threw him down some stairs near the court.I went to the bathroom to look at my nose and clean up.There I met a guy who used to study at my school,who is kind of a 2º cousin.One of his eyes was quite red,like he had been crying (yet he did not look sad) and the other one was out of it's orbit,linked to his head by a meat cord,like the eyes of a slug.There was a bloody hole on the orbit of that eye.The bully behind him,who I assumed did that to him,looked surprised.I asked him what he had done and he said he had thrown "sparkles" in the boy's eyes.Sick fuck.

In another bathroom,two friends had finished jerking off at a girl's face.I think I did the same.This caused quite a lot of rumors and talk around the school.The girl did not seem to care at all,it was according to her will.My friend let out a laugh and pointed at a toilet bowl full of crap stains all over it,like someone had battled a war with their bowels.



Karate pool and fruits
My sensei was talking about building a swimming pool at his gym.It wasn't really absurd since he has already talked about it in waking life.Then we started playing a game.I think it was about one person guessing a fruit's names.I gave some hints out to the guy who had to guess it and some people became slightly hostile towards me for doing so.



Indigenous real time strategy
I was with a friend and his mom was explaining me something about him commanding a mission to populate a forest filled area to the north of the country (Amazon Forest).She showed me a map.I could see units like horses and soldiers walking around on it.I became upset after assuming he was promoting deforestation of the area.The units were just like in Age of Empires.

I was now in my friend's underground base.He had a laptop with him.I about a murder of a woman in the newspaper,it occurred near the area he was responsible for.I could see some daylight coming through the entrance of the underground base,it was very crude,like we had dug the place with our hands in a few hours.Some detectives started talking to us through the hole.They talked in a relaxed and said something like "it would be okay if we just buried you guys".That thought kind of scared me.

A war broke out.It was night and archers were defending some walls.They were pretty badass,and talked to each other about their performance.The units now seemed like they were all indigenous people.

----------


## Epic Altruist

In my dream some friends came to my house.One of them went bad and we had a energy sword fight.I plugged something on the socket,something went wrong.When it was time to leave,one of my friends entered his own backpack and closed it.He had told me he stayed like that while on the bus.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Strange fever
The dream started with someone saying "hurt kids should be taken to the school infirmary", it sounded like an ad.My right knee was hurt so I went to see a doctor inside a building.She pressed my knee on a few points and asked if it hurt.Then,she hit it with a little hammer to test my reflexes.I changed my position on the thing I was sitting on to test it again.It was okay I think.Then,she showed me the beginning of a movie,this generated a false memory and made me think I had already watched it.It involved two guy's on a gory scene involving a roller coaster.

I'm not sure if this was on the same dream,but it would make sense.The place broke into chaos and I saw some gore,a mutilated woman I think and some other things.A narrator explained that some dangerous chemical had been released.I ran with some other people like there was no tomorrow.I was horrified and I was being chased by something.I had to open about four metal gates before reaching the street.I thought about jumping over the grid but there was an electric fence on the top.When I finally got to the street I continued to run.The city felt weird and I was in constant fear.I wanted to tell the cops or someone.We then went to the mall and then continued on a street.At some point in this dream,I heard this song:





It was slightly different,though.The beat that begins at 0:07 was stronger.I still thought the original was spookier.I think I was lucid.I thought about how everything inside my dream could have a meaning.I looked at a pink doll shop and thought about its meaning.The vividness was pretty good,I could see the shadow formed by the shop's tent.I had a feeling the thing that was chasing me was not one dangerous guy,but some impersonal thing,like a virus that turned people into crazy killers.I also think some people that were with me were dying one by one and I was wary of everything.I got back home.A guy who looked like my dad,but who was supposed to be a friend in the dream,was lying down on a bed,looking sick,he had a thermometer in his mouth and a bag of ice on his head.

The guy tried to act like he was in need of help or something,but I immediately knew what he was up to and gave a few steps behind.He noticed the fear in me and got up.He was talking to me and I was running around the house,going around the sofa as he chased me.He entered a room and grabbed two of my friends,one was an adult guy and the other one was a teen girl.He rubbed his face against them so as to infect them too.In rage,I held him with my left hand and tried to blind him using my index and middle finger from my right hand.He screamed moved violently.This was the climax of the dream.I woke up,feeling as if I still had some eyeballs on my fingers.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Pet horror
Why my dreams have been so morbid lately is beyond me.In this dream I had a pet cow and for some reason there was a guillotine near the place it slept.One beautiful day,guess what,my cow was beheaded.I think I tried to prevent that from happening and was aware that there was a guillotine there but it's all pretty senseless.

In another dream,my dog was sick.It was now a severed dog head with a heavy breath,like it was choking or in difficulty to breath.My mind made up some bullshit explanation for why the head could still be alive even without connection to it's lungs or heart.The rest of the body was still with me though.I remember petting the dog head and feeling sad about it.Eventually,it died.



Surprise party
I was with a friend from school and we were in my house,near the backyard.There is a part I don't remember, then a bunch of people come out of nowhere and start singing "happy birthday to you",I feared it was my birthday because I didn't want a party or anything like that.Everything goes black.In another scene,I am at the same friend's house.He asks me if I remember what happened that day.I answer him I don't,and he explains to me that it was normal,since I had gotten smashed.Also,he gave me a floor squeegee for some reason.I wiped the floor and his bed with it,they were all moist.

Then, a flashback scene started,where I was on the party.I was sitting at a table with some snacks on it.I was sitting like a slacker,like I didn't give a shit.My dad talked to me and tried to convince to do/eat something but I didn't want to.There was also an old man next to me.


Slot car race
I was in the mall with some people from school.We sat at a table and they talked about stuff,a girl talked about an Asian dude who was traveling.I noticed a girl I kissed once was there,she was fairly quiet.Inside a store,there was a slot car race going on.People controlled their cars with small devices.I was watching it through the glass when the girl told me I needed a Wi-Fi device in order to race too.I tried to explain to her that I was just watching,but it was difficult because I could not hear her properly.She smiled and laughed.

----------


## Epic Altruist

These dreams are not in their original glory and detail because most of them are from last week.



It was night and I was at a city near mine with my parents.We saw a plane flying around and then we noticed it was dropping bombs on a nearby area.We got int he car and drove away from it.

I was near a bakery store.Some guy showed me a pack of sandwich cookies called "Trichomoniasis".He told me it had less fat in it than other brands.I looked at the nutritional information on it and realized it still had a shit load of calories.Only upon waking did I realize the brand was named after a disease that affects genitalia.

A fight I had been fantasizing about for some time played out in my dreams.I was quite successful,managing to hit the enemy a few times.I then saw some graphs with percentages in an electronic device,while he was copying them to his computer.I then realized my fighting style was recorded there,it showed the strength of my right hand punches,which side I used more often and stuff like that.

I was in physics class,in a wooden house in the jungle.I was kind of sleeping in class,laying down,when the teacher used me as a good student example for my physics test scores.Some people around me were slightly enrage since I was sleeping in class and was still better at physics than them.

I was on some sort of beach.the sun and the sky were orange.My viking looking physics teacher arrived on a boat with someone else.It all felt pretty epic.An eclipse started.Fuck yeah.In another part,my biology teacher was walking around with me in a poor area of town.He got into a fight with a random guy.The guy bit his finger.The finger started to turn black,like it was rotting.The teacher just laughed about it and did not care much.

I was inside a Minecraft world with two other friends.I hit a stone block and then entered a cave.This caused an earthquake on some other part of the world,but we could still feel it.We were running around in the cave,there were lots of stairs,kind of like emergency stairs in a building.Lots of dementors showed up and we were avoiding them.When we the stairs ended,we were in a nice hotel room,with red walls.The dementors took the form of pretty teen girls.I asked my friend if he remembered the patronus spell and he said it wasn't necessary.He pronounced a few words in latin and kissed one of the "girls".She then disappeared I think.I wanted to do it to other girls but I didn't have the confidence to do so.

I was in a car with my friend.I soon realized there was no one driving.He jumped to the front sit in order to drive it.

I went to an airport.I was going to France for some reason.An airport guy was asking some questions.I was not paying much attention and accidentally said I was an American.His voice now had a tone of suspicion it it,and he asked me what I was going to do there.I realized my mistake and proceeded to tell him my nationality.He turned much more friendly and let me go.When I got to my destination,I only found poor people in the streets,it was like everyone was a hobo.I didn't know where to go,the buildings were nice but there were only poor immigrants in the streets.I remember talking to someone inside a building,looking out the window.

I was in a room with a semi naked girl.She had vaginas on her thighs as well as in the middle of her legs.

My family was in a car,I wasn't driving.The place looked like the American desert.At one point,I was hearing an 80s song and loving it,but I could not remember it when I woke up.We some how crashed,there was also a train I think.I looked at my abs and there was a small cut on its left side.

I was in a roller blading competition.We were supposed to race in a circle but it was difficult because it's diameter was very small.I went to a bigger circle and raced,but ended up falling violently on the floor.A friend of mine came to my aid,her hair was orange and she was prettier than usual.

I was in philosophy class and the teacher was writing a nonsensical calendar on the board.I tried to look for patterns in it but it just didn't make any sense.I gave up and started trying to sleep in class.

I was playing some sort of RPG on my childhood school,killing archers and stuff.In another dream,I was swimming in a gigantic pool/sea with crystal clear water.There were little islands were people drank and sat at tables to talk.I talked to a guy on one of those,while in the sea.Apparently,I had gotten a girlfriend,a who trains karate with me.I also saw a guy I know.

07/25/2011 : From this day,I can only remember kissing a girl in a dream.

I was at a girl's birthday.I got into a fight with a dumb kid,because he hit me accidentally while playing with his friend or something.I threw a bucket of water at him I think.Later,we made peace and started competing to see who could climb to the higher place in a tree.While climbing,I was careful not to fall.Some naked women appeared on the tree branches and talked to us,for some reason.

In this dream I was going to be trained by a guy for something.He had a mansion in a forest.I was in a room,looking out a window while in a stance that strengthened my legs,there was another guy in the room.I could see the forest outside,and I saw a big octopus moving in a lake/river.A girl with guns started coming in our direction,from the forest.She said she was there to rob us.I kind of resigned but then our master came out of a secret door behind a painting and started kicking ass.He was wearing flip flops.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I was in my school with some other people who were supposed to be my friends,but I have never seen in my life.There was one guy who often tried to cause trouble,threatening me and others with a knife.He almost got into a knife fight with a guy near me once.At one point,he threw a metal hammer at me while I was going down some stairs,hitting me in the neck.It didn't hurt at all,but I was extremely mad since it could have killed me.I felt intense rage during parts of the dream and felt like tearing the aggressive guy apart,but there were also parts where I wanted to be passive and not retaliate.In another scene,I was with them in a house.A strong rush of wind blew us,but I wasn't  blown away because I stayed in Kokutsu dachi.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I dreamt that an instructor from my gym was a game developer and he was showing me some place and the things he had built.In another dream,a few days older than this one, I saw my face,but my eyebrows were like,vertical.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Megaman dream
I was playing/living a full 3D Megaman game.It wasn't a side scroller,it was a full 3D game like Megaman legends.I was fighting an epic battle in a black void with lots of other people.I could shoot some guided missiles by pressing triangle and do other stuff.After the battle was over,I went abck to reality and found myself in a house full of people.They seemed to be celebrating the end of the battle and I was healing them and their mana bars.

My parents  decided we would stay in the house for the night and I was was mad.A couple of old people were going to sleep and I almost got to see (accidentally) the woman's saggy tits.Ew.My mom found a pair of Speedo shorts under the mattress and decided she was going to keep it.



Zombies yet again
I was watching a man living on the second floor of a house in a world destroyed by zombies.Every time he tried to climb down using some stairs,a mob of zombies came and tried to get him.He was slightly desperate and started taking things out of some drawers and talking to me.He showed me some golden shoes and other old trinkets he was keeping.From the sadness in his voice,I knew he was going to dispose of them.

----------


## Epic Altruist

In yesterday's dreams,I had a hot female instructor at the gym and she was also a biology teacher (?).I also had a dream Where I was going around a city in the USA by car,I remember seeing a nice building.In another dream,I raced a few people through some frozen sets of stairs.When we got to the end,we were trying not to fall and I was holding a ventilation thingy.There was also a tiger/gnome there.

In another dream,Some people were playing soccer in my old school.I picked a fight with a guy from my class but I couldn't manage to hit him right.

In another dream,My friend was playing Deus Ex Human Revolution and he could go invisible.The landscape was desert-like and there were shootings as expected.

In today's dream,I was playing Age of Empires 2.I saw a relic and wanted to capture it.I found out I could create monks directly from villagers and thought to myself "this civilization is quite good".By clicking the monk button,which had a cartoon of a crowned man,I made two turkeys spawn.The dream visuals were dark.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I dreamt I had some kind of virtual world for myself and a gang I had formed with people from school.A guy I know came to me and suggested I changed the world's gravity to 6 meters/second² so we could jump higher and do cool stuff.I also noted down something else to change but I can't remember what.

In another scene,I was in class and my friend started a fight with a stoner guy.The monitor lady came in when the stoner guy was retaliating and the guilt fell on him.

In another dream,an old friend was asking me how to get intelligent.A friend next to me told her to play sudoku.She asked me how often I played sudoku and I told her I played it everyday on my cellphone.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Virtual reality
I was fully immersed in what I deduct was a virtual reality game.I had about two companions with me and we had to kill some worms monsters that could eat you whole and alive.I was reminded of Abe's Exoddus because there were worms in that game that could swallow you whole too,and I always found that concept particularly frightening.I think we had guns.While we were fighting the creatures off,I would always manage to get my limbs sawed off.I couldn't feel pain,but watching the scene was quite disturbing.When I lost my leg,I wondered if I could replace it with a wooden one.I talked to my friends to see if we could fix that,maybe by loading another saved game but they wanted to continue to the end.I even fell on the floor because I could not stand on one leg.



Wine=honey
I was going around the city with my ultra-conservative friend on some sort of round bus.While I watched the scenery,I drank a bottle of wine my friend gave me.I thought of it as wine but it really looked like a bottle full of honey.I asked him if his his definition of "communist" was "someone who doesn't support death penalty" and he answered "yes".I was slightly angered by that.

We went to school and he broke his bottle in order to hide it.I continued drinking my "wine" innocently without worrying about being banned from school.I eventually started to worry about that and realized I had a biology exam coming up in the next hour.



False awakening
I woke up at 4:37 am and I ended up falling back asleep.I dreamed I couldn't get to sleep for some time and then heard a car noise outside.Some people from my class were leaving my house to go to a party (I assume they lived with me in the dream).I eventually got up and went to my sister's room,where some people were playing loud music.It looked like it was morning now.They did not like my presence.I went back to my room to charge my cellphone and my parents arrived.



In another dream,I accidentally shaved my eyebrows.My face looked horrible and I was worried the hair wouldn't grow back

I another dream,I went to a party.I can't remember much about this dream,I wonder if it had something to do with becoming alpha as fuck.

In another dream,my dog transformed into my deceased dog back and forth.She was very very skinny and was shaking.I itched my eyes to confirm what I was seeing but she changed back.Then she became my old dog again and started multiplying.What the hell.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Blue_tang_(Paracanthurus_hepatus)_02.jpg

I dreamt I somehow got a blue tang.I kept it out of the water for some time and was afraid its eyes would dry out and it would die due to lack of oxygen.I tried to wet it up a bit and eventually put it in a jar of water or something.There was more to it but I can't remember.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I dreamt I was in the car with my mom and she somehow managed to get it on top of a rock near the ocean.I got out of the car and started talking about how I didn't like it when she drives fast and stuff.She assures me that the car is not going to fall into the ocean and shortly after that, it does.We called a crane car(not sure what its called) to get it out of the water.We later came back to the beach and it was like a farm,with milk cows and other things.People from my gym seemed to be the owners,and I think I was wearing a special glove to milk cows.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Minecraft worldwide
I was looking at a holographic representation of the planet.I think there was a Minecraft version of Earth.I clicked at some place I thought was China called "katawa" in order to teleport there.There were also some "zombie" dots on the globe.There I found a gigantic cave with waterfalls,it was beautiful.Before I could set it as a home to teleport to it later,though, three Creepers found me and I was exploded.I also remember seeing something constructed with glowstone and seeing my avatar as a Creeper with a lava texture.


In another dream,I had to take some decisions in a meeting room with lots of rows of tables.I was the head of a corporation or something,my friend was there.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I was feeling a bit fuzzy because of some 70s songs before going to sleep and that was reflected on my dreams.I dreamt of a girl I liked last year.We were on a classroom.She was with some friends and I got to talk to them.The dream felt laid back and they were friendly.I said something about looking fit despite using baggy clothing.They saw my arm and asked me if I had been losing fights,since its was kind of bruised.

In another dream,a huge lipped dude from my class was trying to pick a fight with me by throwing me on the ground.He tried to kick my legs up so that I would lose balance but I was resisting.

In another dream,my sister was showing me some photos on her laptop.They were pictures of my cousins or something.

In another dream,my sister's boyfriend was going to explain me how some devices like pumps worked.He told me the lungs were a biological pump.There were models of machines and things draw on his notebook.I can't remember much,unfortunately.

In a dream (yesterday) I visited some grammar museum and grammar rules flooded my mind as I talked to the curator.There was then some kind of conspiracy about the police being too violent.

In another dream (yesterday) I was in some twisted version of the cartoon "Courage the Cowardly Dog",where Jews were being persecuted.The characters told me something about "ripping Jews apart" and other things.It was slightly disturbing,but I was getting into the same mindset as the rest of the creatures in the dream.

Some days ago I also dreamt a girl from my school published something on a newspaper as a prank or something and then I (or was it her?) got famous instantly.

I had also dreamt I was on a bakery store with someone else.A nerdy guy was with a hot girl and I started whether she was his girlfriend or his sister.I looked at a mural on the wall and saw a 90s show name,something among the lines of "[girl name]'s world".

In another dream I was in some sort of ancient civilization/Egypt setting were poor people had to carry the nobles on their backs.I was following some kind of protagonist into a palace.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I dreamt I went to my friend's apartment and played some racing video games.He wasn't there with me at the time but I had the feeling he was going to arrive soon or something

----------


## Epic Altruist

Last week,I dreamt my friend had some nude pictures on her facebook page.Her pussy was slightly hairy.Felt good man.

Minecraft stadium
Yesterday I had a dream with some plot about my friend controlling a minecraft world.The dream was long and meaningful,but I can't remember it properly now,I regret not recording it yesterday morning.I think my friend had a fight with another friend.I remember building a huge squary thing near the sea.There was an area were the sea kind of fell into a cobblestone hole.I fell into the hole and saw about 6 iron ores and other stuff I could mine.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Empty school bus
The alarm rang and I started getting myself ready for school.I was thinking about which shirt to wear and I decided it would be neat to go with the Hard Rock Café one.I got dressed in my gym shirt and entered the school bus.As it stopped at the other kid's houses, I started becoming aware that no one was going to school at all,it felt kind of funny,good maybe.The dream was very dark,since I wake up early in the morning,before sunrise.


Friendzoned on Facebook
A girl I know made a post on Facebook talking about me.She said I couldn't spell "Anarchy" right and also said something about me being funny and friendly.I could detect a slightly butt hurt tone to the message and I also instantly got the feeling I had been put in the friend zone.It felt kind of bad.


Age of Mythology pressure

During a match of Age of Mythology,I suddenly realized the enemy had his titan ready to attack and I had 5 minutes before he reached me.I translated that into "300 seconds" and became more engaged with the game.I was getting impatient,since my builders were very inefficient and the process of building and upgrading walls did not seem to depend entirely on me.There were wall-less gaps and parts without gates/doors.Still in the same dream theme I believe,I was in a orange ish place with stairs where I had to collect points.I had at least two other friends with the same task,but I was getting angry since they weren't as efficient as me.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Greeting people
I was at my house.Lots of people arrived.Some were friends,some were just my friend's relatives.I kind of felt overwhelmed by the amount of people in my kitchen and the social obligation to shake hands with them all.An emo green eyed girl from school was there.


Retarded printer
I was at my friend's house.I was trying to print something but the printer kept saying it didn't have enough paper or ink or something.Also,I had to put in each piece of paper individually,which was sort of annoying.On my way to leaving the room I saw a technician/engineer guy who had come to fix something.My friend's dad was also there.In another room,my friends were playing rock band.


Going to the doctor
After waking up due to inability to breath and going back to sleep,I dreamt I was asking my mom to take me to the doctor.It was day.I got in the car,my black haired friend was there.I noticed my dog had escaped or something like that.


Delinquent school
In my dream I went to a school that in real life has a fame of being a nest of lazy rich kids who don't like studying.As I approached the entrance,in some kind of open air corridor,there were lots of people on top of walls and some boys were dry humping each other.I think there was music playing,probably.I went to the bathroom to take a piss and my friend was right next to me.That made me uncomfortable,and he then said something like "I'd rather I didn't see that".I was glad he did not like it and then realized there were also girls in the bathroom,including a blue eyed girl with neat hair from my school.I protested,asking why the school didn't have separate toilets for boys and girls.Some teacher/school authority who was a woman accused me of sexism and a long debate between me and her was started.Those people were all crazy.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Wooden bus

I was going somewhere on top of a "bus".What I called a bus in the dream was actually a big wooden board mounted on wheels.It didn't even have seats or things to hold on to,so it was difficult to keep your balance.For most of the trip,I kept myself sat down so as to not fall on my face due to inertia.The "bus" stopped at a house,through a window,I could see two girl watching  an old television.That led me to think about how much money they had.They were going to a wedding or something,there was also a little boy.


False awakening night
I woke up and looked outside my window.The sun was setting.I was totally confused and was getting desperate.Had I spent the whole day sleeping?I looked at my digital watch and it was like 7:04 PM but I remember seeing it change later.As I woke up to the real world,I gradually remembered who I was,what day of the week it was and the time.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Minecarft hydroelectricity
I was playing Minecraft when I thought about building a model of a hydroelectricity power plant inside the game and show it to my geography teacher (either that,or he asked me to do it).I thought about using a few buckets of water to simulate the torrent going through the turbines and setting up a dirt barricade or something.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Animal running
I was in the city,inside the school bus.I got out when it stopped at the traffic light because I thought I could run faster than it and then catch up with it later.For some reason I now wanted to go back inside,but the traffic lights turned green.I started running to reach it but it was faster.I did not want to be lost in the city with no car,money or cellphone.I spotted my mom walking with a gray cloak in the distance so I started running towards her.After some running,I started using my arms as well as my legs to kick the ground backwards and project me forwards.I was going really fast,dodging trees and people on the sidewalk.I reach my mom.Awww yeah.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Sea Battle
There were some people and monsters on ships having a fight,some of them had superpowers like the ones from one piece and were unable to swim.I remember seeing a ship being destroyed and two guys falling in the water.Then,there was some sort of ancient corpse in a white plastic coffin.Some indians told me it was their god or something.My physics teacher did something and earned himself the right to become a god.He entered the coffin and the indiands started doing something to his head,attaching some dreads or something like that.


New dog
I had a new dog,which stayed inside my house rather than on the backyard.It was a I can't really name its breed,but I would have called the dog Bernard.My old dog kind of did not like it,and I did not let the two come in contact because I was afraid it would be torn apart.It was bigger than a puppy but not fully grown.In the dream,I thought my other old dog was still alive,but sick.I remember skipping class for several days and going to sleep with a box in my room(?).



Indigenous invasion and soccer game
I was in a forested area,inside a small house.Before leaving,I had some sort of paranoid drive to lock all doors because there were some native people of the forest who could invade it and steal stuff.I entered a boy's car.During the trip,he told he dad he had to replace something he had lost,some electrical component maybe.

I was dropped off at a club's sports court,now with a friend.I told him I knew that place and went to seat on the bleachers to what the game.Some jock dudes were playing with colorful uniforms.After some time I was inside the game myself,playing on the green team.We wore glasses while playing,for some reason.My motor coordination dream skills were sharp as usual,which made me embarass myself before the team and the crowd.The ball seemed to have the American flag painted on it.The game was over and I was talking to my friend,Breathing through my mouth.There was a girl next to him and she seemed to be hitting on me.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I dreamt I was hanging out with some friends and suddenly my friend's mom told me my grandma had died.I stopped for a moment to think on how I felt about it.Not much.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I dreamt I was on a beach.I looked for my friend and there was a guy who kind of looked like him the the bar counter.At one point,I jumped deep into the sea and then came out flying at rocket speed.It was pretty fun.I also had some dream about a 80s music show and one about my friend playing The Sims until 3 AM but I can't recall them fully now because I only wrote keywords in the morning and now this doesn't bring back anything to me.

----------


## Epic Altruist

In the morning, I wrote some keywords on my improvised physical dream diary that don't make any sense now.One talks about a skunk asking me for Mie Na Sie's Facebook passwords on a theme park I called "loland".Then there's something about a hipster cartoon with a teen age girl as the protagonist.At least I still have some full dreams.

Mall fight
Someone who didn't like me in my class,a nerdy guy probably, had set up a trap for me.They invited me somewhere so they could beat me up.The guy's who were trying to hit me were all douchebags who think they're attractive just because they wear polo shirts or white shirts with a V collar.I beat the shit out of them.I remember seeing blood on a guy's face.It was very satisfying because not only were they cowards for attacking me in groups,they were also the retards I have pent up anger with.When I was finished,I felt guilt and some people were angry at me for some reason.Some girl said something like "at least you still have about 10 friends".I'm not sure if I killed them or not.Felt bad man.


Cars and asian gang}

I was in my neighbourhood.My parents had left for the weekend I think,and I had the car keys.I could control one of the cars with a radio control,as if it were a toy.It was very hard though,and at one point some red neck dumbass started shouting at me while I was trying to park it.I tried to explain to him that it was hard but he wouldn't listen.He was rambling on about his family being put in danger by me or something.That made me mad.I also saw a truck at one point too.

In another scene,an asian gang of guys who all looked the same came out of their house.This is not prejudice,they really did look the same,with their red and black gym shorts and spiked hair.I was very nervous around them,I'm not sure if they bullied me around.They wanted to put a Basset Hound dog inside my car.I did not give them the keys,but I opened my car for them to do so.They were laughing the whole time.What the hell.


Bioshock 2 cannon
I was playing Bioshock 2 but instead of having a spear gun I had a cannon mounted on my right shoulder.It was made of wood and ornated with golden things,it looked kind of like a pistol from the pirate era,but it was a cannon.As it was Bioshock,I had three types of ammo.One of them was explosive cannonballs.I fired it at some turrets but it wasn't very effective.

In another dream,I was on a rollercoaster with my friend.The metal bars that kept us on the car were kind of loose.I had to hold myself not to fly out of the car.My friend did not manage to do the same and fell.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Rich dude's house
I went to a rich guy's house,he lived in my neighbourhood I believe.I went there with my mom,she was taking something to him or had been assigned a job maybe.The guy had medium length hair,it looked like it had been burnt by a hair straightener.He was married to a good looking woman and looked slightly miserable the whole time we were there.I'm not poor,but the guy was so freaking rich it made me ashamed of wearing band shirts and basic clothing.I felt like a bum when compared to him.

His house was gorgeous,with ornate wooden parts,red carpets and crystal chandeliers.There were also water fountains and a huge ass backyard.I had lunch there,ate some pasta like thingy.At one point,when we were still at the table,part of his hair fell off his head,revealing a quite big piece of bald skin on the middle of his head.He now looked like my physics teacher and considerably happier.The hair that fell was probably a wig.

I went outside where a woman was doing some laundry.Some guys were provoking her._Everything went minecraft-ish (blocky,really) and the dad clownfish from Finding Nemo started talking to me,giving me hints on chopping a nearby yew tree._There was also a water stream near the tree.I built something that seemed to be a black disc that clipped through the tree.On my way back home,I saw what I thought was my aunt's house.It was HUGE and curved.It's hard to explain this in words.



Party with creepy people,bathroom
I dreamt I was at my former school's toilets,taking a piss.There was a girl inside the boy's toilet,a blond girl I had a crush on last year.She was with another guy I think.Outside,there was some sort of social gathering,not sure if a party.There was a girl I was attracted to and some creepy people from my school.

----------


## Epic Altruist

First person Runescape
I was playing Runescape,but it was in first person.The game had some pretty neat textures and an impressive lava animation.I was walking around some kind of dungeon,killing scorpions,a friend from school was watching me play.I explained him some stuff about the game as I played.At one point,I saw some Runescape Classic sprites wioth quest capes and wondered if there were skill capes in Classic.I convinced myself there were.


Gory torture
I would rather not have dreamt this.A woman was killed and a man kept doing things to what was left of the body.He cut it's head off,then soaked it in chemicals,then beat it a bit.It seemed like the guy would never run out of ideas,and I was constantly afraid it could get more graphic (it wasn't as bad as it could be).At some point,the severed head started talking,lamenting on it's situation I believe.Creepy shit.

----------


## Epic Altruist

USA grocery store
I went to the USA,presumably on an student exchange program.I went to a grocery store to get something and talked to the cashier woman for some time.She told me some people were living with less than 20 dollars a month over there.It kind of shocked me,I thought about the price of my Runescape membership and reflected on it.A girl from my class was there,she was staying with a family of black people.I got some milk but could not decide whether I really wanted to buy it or not so I just stood there for some time.There were lots of elderly people there.



Invisible dogs
I was at my childhood school,where a dude from my school and an unknown blond girl were walking their dogs.The weird thing was,some of their dogs were invisible,I could only see the dog's collar floating around.Even though I didn't get to see her face,I had intuition that the girl was very pretty.I wondered if she was the dude's girlfriend.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Van trip
I was on a van trip with some friends.There was at least one chick from the USA in the van.This USA theme seems to be recurring.We went to an emporium and got some kind of root that made beer taste better.I soaked it in a cup of beer and asked my friend/the emporium staff guy if I was doing it right.He went mad and told me to put it in a blender and turn 18 first.

In another dream,I was at my childhood school.I observed my former friends as they minded their own business.I was sad because they weren't my friends anymore.I observed I could still recognize some old traits in them.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Friend at school
A friend I kind of have a crush on was at my school.Some friends were mocking me,asking if she was my girlfriend,it was slightly embarassing.She became friends with a  girl I was supposed to know.It was physics class and I was copying a tree on my notebook.The overall dream feeling and atmosphere felt good.


USA chef and Minecraft
This USA theme has been showing up in my dreams for about 4 days now.I wonder why.I was supposedly in the USA,but it was really just my aunt's kitchen.A woman talked to me.She was friendly,but she corrected my pronunciation of the word "going".It sounded like I was saying "GOH-ING".I gave some excuse for that,I said my throat hurt because I had been sick lately.

She left.There was now a man sitting on a chair,with a book.He was from my country but I think he had American citizenship.He was a chef and he sounded like he wanted to kill me for some reason.The "Minecraft" part of the dream is about seeing some parts of the kitchen as blocks I could replace and build on,probably just tetris effect from me enjoying the game too much.


Air fight and hanging
There was some kind of battle going on.I had two bros who were on my team and we had some nice planes with guns.I remember flying around and seeing one of my partners being shot down.On the ground,I saw my 2nd degree cousin trying to hang himself,being hanged by my team mates.He never seemed to die though,he closed his eyes but would always let a grunt out or scratch his neck near the rope.Slightly disturbing.

----------


## Mancon

The USA is calling to you...join us  :smiley: 

Anyway, I like reading your dreams. Keep it up!

----------


## Epic Altruist

Hah,I'll think about it  :Shades wink: .I'm glad you like reading them  ::D: 


Operational system at sea
I was at the beach with a friend.I ran towards the sea and for some reason I thought I could control things while at sea,it was some sort of virtual reality program.I was extremely excited with the idea of total control so I made myself invisible.I played around a little,swimming through groups of people trying not to be detected.The people around me kind of noticed there was something wrong,but never looked directly at me.

In another part,waves were constantly hitting me in the face,and as I was wiping it another wave hit me.I wasn't able to open my eyes due to waves constantly hitting me in the face.


Elevator at school
There was some sort of event going on at school.I was just walking around,a bit confused.I entered a library,some women were working at computers.I stood still and thought about were to go next.I walked around some more and entered an elevator with a glass that let me see the floor below.I saw my philosophy teacher gazing at me,she was kind of mad,as usual.


Mall air duct system
Again,the USA theme persists.I was at a mall and some super intelligent tey.alking babies were using the air conditioning systems to navigate the place.I said they would never be able to do that if they were in my country,since the tubes are different.The dream felt kind of claustrophobic,going through small rectangular metal "halls".


Before waking up,I had an image of Woody,from Toy Story engraved in my head.I tried to recall a full dream but I couldn't.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Had some precognitive dream where I saw a a crunchy,tasty,pizza flavoured thingy on my  kitchen's table.I woke up and my dad told me to go and get it from the car.AWW YEAH.

----------


## Mancon

> Before waking up,I had an image of Woody,from Toy Story engraved in my head.I tried to recall a full dream but I couldn't.



I had a dream involving Woody too!

----------


## Epic Altruist

Are you an wizard  :Eek: 

Today my sensei and some people from my training group were mocking me for having scars on my knees.I didn't get it at first but After about twenty or thirty seconds I got it.

In another dream,I was reading an essay from some guy who got a 5.5 as his grade.I was reading it aloud in my mind as the story unfolded before me with visual stimuli.The scene had some guy wandering an underground place full of sand blocks.I felt some dislike for his writing skills,but upon waking up I realized I wasn't that much better than him.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Mom dead
In this dream,my took some medication and ended up dying because of that.I became worried about what would become of me.For some reason,my dad would not be able to sustain me.I was thinking I would become homeless,or have some dead end job.My dad talked to me about opening a bank saving account and working at a hospital,like he did when he was a kid.He advised me not to take the "shaking ones" to the hospital though,as they could bite me.I remember thinking I had about twelve bucks on my bank account,money I got from mendicancy.

I sat on the floor and wondered about what would become of me.My friends would wonder I left school so suddenly and my dreams of greatness were discarded.I was feeling almost numb.Meanwhile,my dad talked to my mom's ghost,telling her to go to the forest and do some ritual.His zombie friend had done it before.My mom did not want to get into that kind of stuff.

Felt good to wake up and know I didn't have to go to the streets and ask passers by for change.Felt also slightly unreal,since I had been immersed in that weird frame of mind for quite some time.


In another dream,I shaved my genitalia.Easier than in real life,felt good man.

In another dream,I was walking around the mall when I spotted my dad talking to a cellphone agency clerk chick.He was going to spy on my mom using cellphones and stuff.

In another dream,my mom was driving like a goofball.The car did some twists in the air and the indian maid in the car almost did not manage to hold the cake.She did it again and the tea would not have survived if she had not covered the recipient with her hand.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Tests and aunt's house
I was doing an exam at school and ended up taking it home to finish it.Even though I was able to cheat,it still felt very boring to do that thing.I was apparently living at my aunt's house.I tried shoving some stuff like kids swimming equipment in the toilet and flushing it all.It wasn't working.Later,I used the computer and an old friend came to talk to me.I remember the number 33,or 3.3.


American fat dude
My friend told me about some friend of his in the USA via skype.I started seeing a political map of the US,it zoomed in somewhere in the south.A fat dude lived there,in his mother's house.He used the toilet in order to change his clothing.Something about this dream felt really pleasurable,for some reason.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Friendship restored
I was at my childhood school.Two of my friends,who recently had a fight were talking to each other like bros again.Felt very good man.I looked to my left and a van was passing by.A clone of my friend was sitting on the front seat with an old lady on his lap,a dumb look on his lips and eyes.Our conversation involved something like saving money.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Runescape jungle
Despite the Runescape universe slowly falling out of my conscious mind,I still have dreams on it.I dreamt I was running around in a dense jungle,and the graphics were the most vivid experience ever.It was one of those dreams that are much more real than real life itself.I thought to myself,why haven't I been playing more of this extremely awesome game recently?Too bad the real game is not as exhilarating for me anymore as it's dream counterpart was.


1315848151106.jpg


Infatuation
I was in love with a girl who lives next door.Most of the dream passed while I was inside a car.We were on a research team or something like that.It had been some time since I last felt that in love feeling.Felt kind of good.Enola reverof.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Remote control at the pool
This dream was kind of abstract.I was sitting on a swimming pool with some people from school,but there was very little visual stimuli,I could only feel their presence and they manifested as cartoon characters.I was using a remote control to switch channels on a TV while my buddies chaotically moved around.I feel there was more to it but it was so abstract its hard to remember.

In another dream,some dudes from school and me were all living in a bathroom.It looked like my parents bathroom.I remember a nasty part when one of them filled the toilet bowl with shit-stained toilet paper.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Fallout lasers
I was splaying Fallout 3 with a bazooka-like weapon that could shoot thick laser beams.Some dream character suggested I used regular guns instead,but I didn't want to.I hit a critical on a leopard-like monster for a damage of 24000.I could use more actions points and it felt effective.I climbed some boxes and found a broken sword.


Little house party
I went to some place were there was a fantasy party going on.I saw some pictures of naked people/children stamped on some doors.My friend was inside the party,apparently wearing a TV monster fantasy.He looked like he did when he was a child,a false memory was created for me to think I "remembered" that show, which I supposedly watched as a kid.Another boy was accompanying him.I walked around vaguely for some time.

Not sure if in the same dream,but I remember a scene where the sun was shining in an yellowish tone,invading the house I was in.In the house,a national rock band was living.The singer was lazy for some reason.



In another dream,I was walking out of the movies as a voice induced an epiphany in my mind.The voice explained that the longer you were exposed to the colorful showcases,the more you wanted to buy stuff,and that was the reason why the corridor out of the movie room was so long,to force you to go through it and be tempted by consumerist drives.Needless to say,that is just dream logic and there are no long corridors with showcases at the exit of the movies in my country.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I dreamt I was in a Minecraftey world witha  cobblestone halberd equipped(it seemed like one).My friend approached me to talk to/bully me.The place felt chaotic,there were probably screams too.

In another dream,I was in my van, going to school.Two girls entered the van,but I was sitting in a way that somehow did not amuse one of them.It was like I was a rag doll and left my right leg to its own luck.

In another dream,I scared a little boy while in school.He told me he was going to tell me on a monitor.The rest of the dream consisted of me walking around the school,paranoidly afraid of being shunned/punished for screaming and making ugly faces at the kid.

In another dream,I was in a Skype conference.The online meeting's supposed purpose was to study math,but it was a mess and everyone was talking about other things.Some dude asked "how do I find a circle's ring?" and I woke up.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Runescape HD and Trent's birthday

I went to a secret place with a fatty and someone else,where you could play a super HD version of Runescape,with impressive fire effects.To get there we had to jump through some old windows and navigate around a seemingly abandoned place.In the game,I was buffing other players strength with a shiny silver spell.

I navigated my way back from wherever I was and found Trent Reznor and a bunch of fans who came for his birthday.He talked like a madman,and wrote something about Moore's Law on a blackboard.He then showed us some creepy photos which were creepy due to camera focus problems,it seemed like they weren't meant to be creepy when they were taken,since it was just regular people on them.He then showed a wall full of Halloween masks pinned to it and afterwards pulled a lever,which turned a very fast mine cart on.The mine cart went off it's rails and sunk into the ocean.Trent related that to death,or dying with the mine cart or something.

----------


## Epic Altruist

High school exam
I was doing an exam high schoolers usually do to try to get into college.The examiners in the room were very annoying,they would kick you out of the room for the smallest reasons.My friend was kicked out because,according to the examiners, there was no quantum church or atom (?).Another examiner got mad at me because he didn't like my calligraphy.In another scene,I was doing the exam in my room,a keyboard resting on my belly.

Church of Kung Fu
I remember going to a martial art academy,where people were practicing with kimonos.Some ladies wore pink kimonos,and the instructor was preaching something.They had ranks which varied according to a number on their kimonos I think.In another scene/dream,I took a experimental class and when it was finished my mom didn't want to pay for it.Felt sort of embarassing.


Before waking up,I dreamt of a grassy place with a house,where a little Japanese boy was wearing a panda costume.He was working for someone.When it was night and everyone went to sleep,he stayed there,humming a song.I don't think I actually heard it,but I tried to remember (in the dream) as the Song of Storms.

----------


## Epic Altruist

After a many months long dry spell,I have finally managed to have to lucid dreams(I do believe them to be lucid).

Building flying
I was inside a tall building,it's decoration color scheme looked like my school's:light blue and white.For some reason,I was lucid.I tried to fly upwards but it was hard,I thought it would be better if I stabilized the dream first.It all felt pretty vivid.I remember that I went on rampage,destroying everything and everyone that was in the building.I kicked some nurses/secretaries in slow motion and there might have been explosions.At one point,part of the floor was completely taken over by scorpions/lobsters.They were contained by some huge metal doors.There was someone near me.



A creeper's perspective
I was surprised to have another lucid dream just one night after my dry spell breaker,probably due to my accidental WBTB procedure:waking up to take a piss.I think the dream began with me walking around in a Twilight themed house.I saw some glimpses of Bella on painting on the walls,it was slightly dark and creepy.An army of Edwards came to try and destroy me.Their movements were odd,as if they were machines,they reminded me of the agents from The Matrix.They were slow and attacked in repetitive patterns,so I had no problems with punching the shit out of their white faces,which kind of turned red.Their lack of expression worried me.

This is where the lucid (and confusing,if this weren't paradoxical) part begins.I met a cute girl from school somewhere in the dream world and got closer to her than ever before.I think I could feel a nice smell.I took control of her body and got out of my house.I wanted to make the dream stable but it was hard,I looked at how moist and deep the grass looked.The sun hadn't risen yet,so I thought that the might have been sleeping as well and thought of going to her house to check if her real body was on her bed (what?).


Hey guys,this is my room,you know
There was another bed in my room and a bunch of people from school sitting there talking to each other and having their usual unfathomably uninteresting, artificial chit-chat.At one point,I was chilling in my bed and one of the girls came over to me and started rubbing herself on me.It was sort of like reverse rape,I tried not to have a boner but it was her intention that I had one.My dick was thinner than in reality.She talked to me the whole time,asking if it was hard the whole time.Eww.Before you call me gay,I must inform you that I do not find the aforementioned girl attractive.


In another dream,a friend of mine and I went to a party and sat on a couch.An attractive petite blond girl who looked like a 12 year old laid down on my friend.He seemed clueless about how to proceed,and was laughing,asking for my help.I just stared,slightly jealous of his fortune.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I dreamt I was playing a game similar to GTA,and bypass an airport's security system and fly somewhere illegally.There was a shootout in a big room and I managed to escape by breaking a window and jumping into a small chamber.The air had a green tone to it,because I knew there was gas in it,but I don't think it was poisonous.The guards called me dumb and told me they would be able to track me by the gas scent left behind or something.The dream was in third person,and at one point I became R.O.B and fell into a sewer.Navigating the level was confusing and I think I fell into a cycle of circular logic and action for some time.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Throughout the night I looked at myself in the mirror,always seeing a gigantic wound closed by stitches on my neck.It burned a little,but it was probably just my real life throat hurting due to being cold.

Also,I went to the mall in one dream and found a creepy dude from school there.He talked as if he was with completely unaware of his social awkwardness.There seemed to be a lot of people I knew at the mall.I felt very tired and tried to sleep on a couch,but my friend scolded me for doing it because the sofa was cubic or something.

In another dream,my friend had an obsession with the color pink,and there was some pun in Italian with the color actually being red or something.There was also a dream involving social networks,but unfortunately I can't make out what the notes I jotted down this morning mean,since I often jumble the word's letters so as to not let anyone else understand them.

----------


## Epic Altruist

The other day I dreamt I went to a dude's house and there was a freaking gym there.It was like,on the second floor and he charged people to use it.His house was quite white and bland,I remember going up a spiral staircase.While we were walking in the street,I noticed an imaginary dream character chick ,who was supposedly a known person in the dream, seemed to like me.She was mildly attractive (or not).

----------


## Epic Altruist

This night I was involved in some video game storyline involving cauldron-headed creatures.I think I had access to some kind of cave where these creatures lived,and one of them was my ally.The villain always repeated the same thing: "next time you enter the cave,number 63 won't be there to help you,I've already dealt with him" or something along these lines.I often became worried for my little monster friend.When I went back down there,however,he was always there to lend me a hand.Felt good man.

----------


## Epic Altruist

In my dream,I went to someone's party.I was pretty tense the moment I entered the house,since I spotted a bunch of people I rarely look in in the face of,but the presence of two of my friends (who had just entered with me) made me more comfortable.I seemed much more extroverted than usual,I walked around and I think I said "WHO WANTS SOME CHICKEN NUGGETS?".An old friend's brother was there.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Before going to sleep I meditated a bit and silenced my mind.I asked my subconscious the question "who am I?".No answer.I changed it : "who are you?".The picture of a gray,long haired girl with shining red eyes was imprinted on my mind.She did not move,it was like she was just a drawing in anime style.I tried to not let myself be creeped out and opened my eyes for a moment.After some time,I started getting sleepy so I went to sleep in bed.


Little rabbit
I had some pet rabbits in this dream.A little young rabbit came running in my direction along with all its brown cuteness and it managed to somehow break/hurt one of its paws,I'm not sure whether I stepped on it or not.I entered my house and went to the kitchen.My mom was washing the dishes on top of a wooden staircase.I got near the door that leads outside and saw the rabbit's mommy get close to the door in such a manner that I was afraid it would tear my eyes out and chew on them.



Wild party
I was on a street with a dude from school.He peeked into a house through the open door,there was a party going on inside.He said "there are too many girls".I was psychically informed that a girl inside was high on heroin,and that she was related to a friend of mine (false memory).I saw the girl leave the house a little,her eyes were red and she was smiling.I then also saw my friend,who looked stoned.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I was at a beach in my dream,the sky was gray.I walked to the other side of the beach,the waves were a bit stronger there but not enough for me to care.I went back to where I was and it seemed like the end was nearby.The sea had swallowed a good portion of the sand,and I was isolated from my family due to a crater being formed.The sea seemed dangerous but I decided to jump into the water and swim to my mom and dad anyway.My dad encouraged me to jump,while my mom wanted me to find another way.I planned carefully my jump so as to not fall on the sand and hurt myself and then jumped.I felt good to be in the water but it was a bit disorientating.Two corpses emerged from the water rapidly,their skins were darker than normal,probably due to decomposition.I tried to use one of them for support,like if it was a surfing board,but ended up falling back into the water.I got desperate due to my poor dream motor skills not letting me swim properly.I woke up quite disturbed,mainly by the corpse thing.I went back to sleep and some new reporters near the beach were talking about droughts and stuff.An Asian girl did not know what to do with her van.

In another dream,I was walking around the streets in various places around the world.The thought that buying drugs was much easier than I would think was engrave in my mind.I strolled around,looking for dark alleys to see the dealers for myself.The I saw my friend talking to an Italian lady,who was helping him draw a witch.He ended up drawing one that looked too cute and Disney-ish.The lady advised him to draw some features that expressed how mean the witch was supposed to be.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I took a nap and had a dream where I was fishing out old toys from my childhood out of my bathroom's toilet bowl.More often than not they were stained with shit.I saw a little fighting figure I really liked to play with as a kid.I was wondering what had happened for my toys to be in the toilet bowl.

I suddenly became very horny.My dick was bigger than in real life and that meant I didn't have to bend my back horribly in order to suck it.I tried to do it but hesitated a little because it wasn't clean enough.I woke up.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Some day this week I dreamt a girl from school walked up to me while I was talking to someone/doing stuff and sucked on my neck really hard.It was something of a sexual nature and I could feel it,but I was so shocked I just stood there staring,like some kind of savant.I was weirded out mainly because I know she had a boyfriend.

Zombie Outbreak Minecraft
I was fully immersed in a Minecraft world.I was walking around exploring when I saw a machine some guy made to "extract calcium" from cows or something like that.It consisted of a machine that pushed cows into a pit with a grinding machine.I remember walking around some plains and seeing beautiful trees with a sunset behind.I thought it would be a nice place to start a base in.I later entered a zombie apocalypse mentality,where I knew I would die if I was bitten by a zombie.I survived the attack of wolves and zombies for quite sometimes,always with a paranoid feeling,constantly checking if there was something behind me.Finally,during the day, I was surrounded by a pack of wolves and tried to jump my way out of there through the mountains,but was bitten by a giant pumpkin and died.

There was also a part about a skeleton wearing makeup in a castle,which doesn't make any sense.I also remember going to a theme park.

----------


## Epic Altruist

High speed water slide
This dream is probably the most exhilarating experience I had in months,maybe even years.It may not sound that exciting and fun the way I describe it here,but I'm sure that if I had one dream like this every night,sleeping would be at least three times better than real life.

In the dream,I went to Rio as a tourist.There,I went with my sister into some kind of gigantic water slide that went down the mountains,cutting through the forest.It was really fast,and that gave me that cold roller coaster feeling on my stomach.There was also the beautiful scenery which included the sea and the forest on the mountains.There was also a gaming aspect to it,which involved collecting gems.I had full control over my body,so I kind of hovered over the water stream when I wanted to and bounced on the trees' leaves before falling back into the water.Thinking about nit now,the feeling was similar to the feeling of flying,but in this dream it was even better.

----------


## Epic Altruist

In my dream I was on a motorcycle along with 3 other guys.Since I was at the back,I had to hold on my friend in order to avoid falling,even though it was slightly gay.I saw some people from schools that are the same franchise as mine going around the city  in pickups.The city looked nicer than usual,with tall palm trees on the avenues.At one point,while driving on the road,I actually fell off the motorcycle.I didn't get very hurt though.There was also a scene in an Olympic pool with someone I haven't seen in a long time.The vividness was mediocre.

----------


## Epic Altruist

In my dream I played an FPS with awfully awkward controls,my quick select bar was also cluttered with ineffective weapons,some were stolen ideas from other games.For an example,I selected the Medic's crossbow (Team Fortress 2) and it did little to no damage.The only useful weapons I remember having were a golden whip and a black,bulky shotgun.

I had to advance to another room but before that I would always lock the guards on a hallway by activating a switch that closed some metal doors.The game seemed easy enough,but my dream motor skills were of no help,and so doing things as simple as switching weapons was a pain in the ass.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Roleplaying war
I was running around a farm with a bunch of people.By the lighting of the dream space it looked like it was dusk.We were having a pretend war I believe,but it was very confusing and tormenting.I kept shouting something about shooting cows at the enemy,and something about "giant cock and balls",which was a bomb with used against the enemy.

It was the kind of dream that seems to repeat itself over and over during sleep,I'm not sure if there's a specific name to it.It was amusing nevertheless.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I was about to start playing a song on Guitar Hero.My friend's ex boyfriend was in the room,on the wall facing me.The place was very noisy and that rendered me unable to hear the freaking song and thus play the game properly.I had difficulty with using the guitar controller too,since I usually play using Dual Shock.

In another dream,I was at an old house's roof,looking inside through a window.My dad and his sister were spiting out their hate against the country's Worker's party.

In another dream I was at the beach.I don't remember man y details,but I think the dream felt gloomy and the sky was gray.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I remember a dream where I was in a room with some friends and one or two girls which could be considered "popular".We were just playing video games and talking.At one point,we all sat together on a couch/bed and one of the girls jumped on us.

There was also a hazy dream where I was playing/watching people play soccer.A girl from my school who's in a student exchange program was present.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I had a very faint dream were I was at school.Some guys kicked things like backpacks or small skateboards at me and I kicked it back at them.They then thanked me.It's like when there are people playing soccer and the ball accidentally flies off the court and you go and get it for them.

My van driver appeared at the school gate and grabbed me,he seemed to be in a hurry and was saying a lot of things which I can't remember.I felt serene as he was driving through the nice scenery and spiting out some instructions on how to not waste his time.I got out of the van near a huge lake where we were supposed to pick some kids up.It looked like it was about five o' clock in the afternoon.The van driver said he had no time to wait for the kids to pick their toys/stuff up and that he was going to leave them behind if necessary.I jumped into the lake to help the kids out but when I got out  I realized I had dropped my staff (?) while swimming.I jumped back in to get it,it was floating on the water,and then rushed back into the van.


Reptile king
I was doing something analogous to power running,but in the forest with some hamsters.The hamsters later became frogs.I remember hurriedly climbing some smooth rocks in order to get to a place the frogs said was sacred or special for some reason.The frogs said it had something to do with a reptile.The mountain was steep and there was hardly anything to hold onto.At one point I saw a red thingy open up on a rock,it looked like a dragon's eye.When we were near the top,the frogs instructed me to grab some bamboo plants so that I could do the last step to the top.I did so.The top of the "mountain" looked like endless rocky plains,with something very shiny in the horizon,and that wasn't the sun.The dream ended.



Purdy girls
I was outside a party,but the place looked just like my grandma's garage.I had been kicked out of the party or something similar.I looked into a door and saw some people skating on ice.I talked to some girls who were outside too.One of them had a crush on me some years ago.The other was one who I kissed earlier this year.They both seemed to be very friendly towards me,which is unusual,and that made me feel warm and also gave me that magical dream feeling.I can't remember what the hell we talked about.



On the road
I was on a vehicle speeding through a large,beautiful avenue with palm trees and large lakes on both it's sides.I couldn't see the car I was on or the people I was talking to, but I could see that the scenery was going by very fast.This was by far the most vivid dream I had this month.I could see the afternoon sun reflected on the calm lake waters and the sight was gorgeous.I was talking to my friends about the girls from the dream I had before,but I can't remember exactly what.



Faint beach dream
All the colors, shine and beauty stored in my mind were used up in the dream above,it seems.This one was gray and dull.I can only remember talking to some woman who was selling ice cream on the beach.She wasn't happy about something,it was probably related to my name.I remember her looking at a small notebook.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Unwanted bus trip
I had a weird dream with parts that seemed to suggest I have some form of mental illness like schizophrenia or psychosis.There was some event going on that was going to be broadcast on TV.I went to a park on my neighborhood.On my way I found a woman who claimed to have been my teacher in kindergarten/at the daycare center.She was a blonde and looked younger than expected,she was also cute.

I got to the park and there was a big tent set up for people to reunite and watch the event on a big TV.As I walked by the chairs I noticed a lot of people who were my friends when I was little were there.There was no nostalgia,however,I had already absorbed my real life disgust for them in the dream world.I tried to find a place to sit down,I felt uneasy since I had no friends there.The tent somehow became a bus,I remember seeing some retarded tough guys from my school sitting behind me.I looked outside the window and saw some weird buildings.They were like concrete poles with circular houses on top,like the houses you see in The Jetsons.There was a girl smoking a huge,1-2 inches thick joint on one of the houses.

I asked the bus driver if he could drop me by the road that leads to my house.For some reason my school was very near that road now.I entered my school in order to call my mom so she could come and get me.I got caught up in some abstract conversation with the principal and he showed me a weird drawing that had something to do with me.I think my friend had drew it.The colors I remember are yellow and orange,I think the entities in the drawing looked no better than stick figures.It invoked a negative feeling,and along with the principal's talk it somehow told me I was wrong in the head.



Retarded infatuation
A girl I liked one-two years ago (I called her S in some other dreams here) appeared in my dream and,in a colorful vivid and bright environment told me she was in love with me.After some hesitation I shyly admitted liking her too.Her hair was just like it was two years ago.I don't remember much of the dream imagery,but I remember the strong feeling I think is infatuation throughout the whole dream.I think she was taking dance classes or something and we became lovers.

Despite all the cheesiness I was miserable all through the morning after waking up.Every time I remembered the dream I felt my chest hurt.I'm good now.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Rollercoaster dream
I was on a tall roller coaster,no friends nearby.There were some people there looking over the speed controls and start button and stuff and helping make sure that the bars were all locked and safe.I went for a few rides and then on an old,rotten looking roller coaster.part of it fell apart.Then I was holding myself on a wind breaker trying very hard not to fall to my death while the lady who looks over stuff was doing something to me.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Chubby girl water slide
Gee,my dreaming mind sure has a thing for water slides.I've probably been on more water slides while dreaming  than in waking life.In this dream me and my whole class were going down a pretty cool water slide.When I went fast enough,I could feel a nice adrenaline rush.There was however,a chubby air headed girl from my class who was going too slow and thus prevented me from going fast.She was mad at me for trying to go fast,and apparently the rest of the class agreed with her.At one point,my hand accidentally touched her ass,which I found sort of gross but she didn't notice/care.


In another dream,I was staying at a hotel,probably at the coast in a foreign country.The hotel was full of people speaking other languages,and I remember seeing an asian guys saying something like "go yankees" to another dude.There was also a map with some stuff about New York written on it.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I had a dream where I was playing an extremely difficult level on a side scrolling game.It was not only long,but also required me to react quickly and stuff.I woke up multiple times and tried to hang on this dream because I wanted to see what was beyond that level or something similar.

In another dream I was with a friend in some kind of ship,which had more than one floor on it.There was a pool on the top floor and I swam in it for some time along with some floating rubber things.I don't recall ever seeing the sea,so maybe the boat was sailing in the sky,not sure though.I also remember seeing and talking to some people from school on a wooden deck.Their presence did not make me comfortable at all.At one point I went to the toilet and tried to put a condom on my dick,for some reason,but was failing miserably and it somehow ended up turning into a blue plastic bag.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I was studying in a chinese(or another Asian country maybe) school for some reason.At one point,while I was in an underground parking lot,two guys from the police came and tried to arrest me and my friend.I resisted a little but didn't shoot.They said I was trafficking guns or something.I realized I had given some guns I found lying around to my friend and let them arrest me.I followed them to their apartment.It was raining incide the living room and the couch was on fire for some reason.My friend started reading the newspaper.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I dreamt I was running around with some people who I thought were from my school doing random childish stuff.I think I was wearing a suit and was worried about damaging it.They tried to torn it apart intentionally once,which made me mad.Also,an old friend of mine was looking like he did when he was a child,with his hair straight and kind of long.He was trying to hit the fan with a metal pole or something,and the teacher scolded him and another friend for that.There were also quite a few giggling schoolgirls who I assumed where discussing/laughing at me.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Night horror
I don't know for sure if my experience could be defined as a night horror,but it was one of the first expressions that came to mind when I tried to define it.I woke up at around 3am in the morning with my right nostril threatening to bleed wildly.I tilted my head backwards to prevent staining my bedsheets with blood drops and headed to the bathroom in order to deal with it.

Now,I know some people (if anyone is reading this,that is) might be thinking that this is already the dream or that this was at least a false awakening.I assure you it was not.I base my conviction on the fact that there was dried blood in my nose when I woke up for good in the morning.That said,I pushed some air out of my nose in the sink in order to clean it and was a little startled by the sight I had now on my left hand.It was covered in thick,dark coagulated blood clots and regular blood.I washed my hands before going bac to bed and checking my alarm cellphone to check the time.

Now,the dream.I was going to and old friend's house,even though it's been more than a year since he sold that house.I ringed the bell/intercom before making my way into his garage.His parents stood out the door,looking not at me but in the general direction of the intercom,I believe.I could only tell this,though,because of the way their heads were turned,since they had no face.I'm not sure if I aknowledged that immediately or only after I woke up,but right after that their heads/the skin where there was supposed to be faces started blending in a surreal way.

I am now in my room.There is something terrible nearby,or maybe even inside me.It's dark.I'm not sure whether "it" talked to me or not.A feeling of dread took over me and I was more desperate than I've ever felt (in the past I can recal,at least).I wanted to turn the lights on very hard but the bed was now spinning wildy and I ended up falling on the floor.I tried to reach the lightswitch but I just couldn't.It stopped,the lights were turned on and my dad appeared.I assume this is where I "woke up" from the nightmare.I told dad about my nightmare but he seemed completely apathic.It was like he was just another one of these dream character shells you meet sometimes.

I know it may sound like a regular childish nightmare,but it had been many months since I last had a nightmare/sleep paralysis or anything of the sort.While writing down some keywords for this dream in the morning,I cried from thinking about it and that feeling.I was also extremely jumpy,compared to normal behavior.I'm used to walking around in the dark and standing alone in the street at 6am,usually after I ready myself for school.But this morning I wouldn't dare turn my back to an open door or ill illuminated hallway.I've gotten over it already though,feels good man.

----------


## Epic Altruist

There are still some dreams from that nightmare days which I didn't have time to write down so I'll post them now.

A dude from my school was with me in some weird yet beautiful place,kind of like  gothic church cemetery grounds,with colourful trees and green plains expanding into the distance.The dude was running around with a chick and probably other unidentified people,I envied him somewhat for him having friends/a social circle wider than mine.There was also a subplot with a mad scientist,a bomb,chocolatey bread,partying (?),and a lady asking me if I would like to have a petite dog like hers if I could.When the latter happened,I grimaced and didn't feel like being sincere,so I just told her the truth,which I think was thinking her dog was ugly.

In another dream my sister/another relative was driving a black carin a carnival park,me being on the passenger's seat.She ended up running into an attraction,scaring off some little kids or something of that sort.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Icy death

I was staying at some sort of hotel in an snowy area with friends.For some reasons there were hostile turrets in the lobby,like those from Half Life 2.I disabled them by knocking some over and pressing some buttons.I then went for a car ride with a friend from school.We stopped at a gate with a sign warning about a frozen lake and danger of falling in the cold water due to the ice being very thin.The ice broke under my friend's feet and I helped him out of the water.Right after that,I myself fell in the water,the car and my friend fell too,probably.I couldn't see anything and was unable to climb out.All I could hear was the loud noise from the car's engine and my friend telling me to climb out.

I respawned at the hotel and killed the turrets again,for some reason much more effectively and fluidly this time.I then got out for a car ride with another friend.We were driving around in a city and I asked him if he was going to move to my class.He just said "no".It was a bit awkward.

In another scene,I was leaving the hotel for good with my parents.A fat girl who was supposed to be an old friend's sister/mom told us something I don't remember,but I think he was coming with us.I went up the hotel building using the elevator to call my friend.The dream ends with me and him chilling and talking about stuff in a sledge.

In another dream, I was in my house and for some reason S,the girl I used to have a crush on,was there too,along with a faceless "friend of hers" archetype.I kept wondering if she was looking at me so I checked constantly to see if she was.I'm not sure whether she was staring at me or me at her.

----------


## Epic Altruist

The other day I dreamt I went to a native south American village to do a test on my speaking and understanding skills in their language.The natives spoke with a funny accent but it was easy enough to understand them when they were talking in my language.When the test started though, two of them almost laughed at me while lying in their hammocks watching me try to understand them.It sounded like gibberish to me.I felt slightly humiliated,maybe angry because my over confidence had no empirical basis.

----------


## Epic Altruist

The wandering consciousness
I was lost in the neighborhood I live in,I'm not sure if there was something before this point in the dream.I entered a little public health building in order to go through the back door and get to another street.The some nurses came and talked to me,I got defensive and explained I was just going to get to the other side.A blonde one asked me if I had been drinking my multivitamin supplements.I noticed my left thumb was bleeding and she helped me with it.

I went through the back door and found myself in a backyard with a lot of debris on it and a maid washing some clothes on a shadowy spot.Beyond the yard the scenery looked quite rural and open air,like wheat fields. I didn't feel comfortable here.Everything had a gray tone to it and I was surrounded by clotheslines with dripping wet dirty looking gray garments.I reluctantly asked her how I could get out of there/home but she just mumbled something,she did not seem very pleased.

Eventually I found an opening on the fence and got through.I found a MacDonald's place.Some people were on a queue to get inside,I assumed there was some sort of Halloween party going on in there.A cop stopped a kid and asked him something I was too stupid to note down and now don't remember.The kid showed him he had the number "851" written on the back of his hand and the cop let him go.There was also something about vampires and people with posters on the street.

When I got to a place I recognized I thought to myself the fastest I had travelled on a bycicle was 180km/h.At this thought I was propelled forwards as if I were on a bike.I pushed the brakes and went forwards again due to the bike stopping in a brusque manner and my inertia.I jogged a little in order to get to my house and wondered if I looked dumb doing that.One of the streets that lead to my house was blocked by the extensions of a japanese guy's swimming pool.


I another dream,I was at school chilling on my desk with a blanket on top of me.I felt very sleepy.The lecture was just some bullshit to idle school time,since the teacher hadn't come.She got mad at me for not paying attention/sleeping.Then I went to the school theater and played a guitar for a presentation.I wasn't actually playing though,I was just moving my fingers near a microphone like electronic/magical object and music would be made.I got bored of it and told that to the principal,then went and sat on a chair on the front row.My little cousin was going to make a presentation too,right now she was moving around in some sort of mechanical transportation system with cogs and cables between the school's walls.

In another dream,I was in an RPGesque world with a few friends.I was walking around in the sea,the scenery was gorgeous.The vividness felt good,blue was the primary dream color.The water was shallow enough for me to walk around without having to swim,the ocean floor decorated by azulejos.Still,my friend managed to almost drown himself.I went to get help by walking to the beach then typing in "/20" before teleporting to a gloomy bamboo forest.It looked like the sun was setting,different from when I typed in the teleport command.I walked towards a small house in the woods.I called out for my friend's grandma but my aunt answered instead.I told her my friend was in danger and she said she didn't want to know or help.She referred to him as "the thief".

----------


## Epic Altruist

Today I dreamt my sister went t the US and brought me a bag of weed.I kept wondering how she got away with that when going through the aiport's procedures.I was also a bit worried because I didn't have a place to hide it.I also went to the movies,which looked quite dark.Will try meditation again before bed and see if I manage write the dreams down in the morning.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Despite me slacking on my dream recording endeavors,my dream recall has been incredibly good.I had no good hypothesis to explainthis until just now,when I thought it might be because of the fruit I've been consuming.Please disregard any formatting shittiness on this entry,I'm writing is from a tablet.

Keyboard playing and stars
I dreamt I was on a building's balcony,looking out into the starry sky.I girl from school was on another building playing a game similar to super smash bros.I had enough musical skills and hand coordinationtoplaythe keyoard,for some magical reason.Everything felt prettymagical.A black haired girl I sould judge average approached me and said "have you ever...",then she looked down for a split second and then kissed me just as quickly.We barely touched our lips and that made me want more.She walked away.I didn't follow her,I just sit ina melancholic way listening to some spanish guitar music playing on the background,nos on my house's backyard.

I also dreamt i had some obsession with destroying my cousins cellphone,but felt bad after attempting to do it and was worried I had succeeded and eould have to buy him a new one.

In another dream I went with my friend B to a nerdy dude's house.His house was full of friends and he rejected me when I requested something related to GTA.I leftthe place feeling defeated.

I also dreamt Ichased an acquaintance wHile wearing high tech armor plates with roller blades.I could activate the roller blades by pushong a button on my boots.I kicked him in the face and he fell to the floor.I then gave him some elbow strikes on thestomach but after seeing thr blood i felt bad about it and loaded the game to an earlier save.He was then buried neck deep in dirt asking aout my reasons for hunting him down.he also asked me about my dream recording habits.



NOTE:looking back to what I just wrote is painful.The amount of typos is a disgrace.I shall correct this from my computer when time is avaiable.

----------


## Epic Altruist

My dreams have been getting crazier,which is good for my motivation.

Cursed bones and Zig Zag
I was travelling the desert in a Fallout 1 perspective.I came across a big building with greek architecture,like the Library of Congress (excuse me if I'm wrong).I entered a small shack connected to it and found a small object.I inspected it more closely and found a bone-like dirty thing labelled "cursed bone".I became somewhat paranoid about possible consequences of my little act of tomb desecration and left the building.I was grabbed by my clothing and pulled back.I rolled on the floor and panicked a bit.I ran out of the area only to find myself surrounded by seemingly hostile arab people.

I found out those people were more like neutral to me.I sat on a tomb by a field where people were playing soccer.The inscription on the tomb said Zig Zag.I accidentally found out that the tomb's lid was a bit too light,despite being made out of concrete,and opened the tomb a bit.I saw some flies nearby,probably due to the corpse's smell.I feared looking into the tomb and seeing the rotting humanoid figure and also refrained from breathing in order to not smell it.

There was also something about a tyrannical gangster guy keeping people as slaves.I think I talked to some slaves who were cleaning the toilets and then watched one get beaten to death.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Dreams today were awesome.I couldn't recall them fully though.

Girly dance

I was at thr place where I train karate.There were a lot of people around.A cute girl from school,along with some nerdy friends of hers,formed a circle around me and started dancing and jumping around me while singing a kiddy lullaby(probably not the right name).In the end,she kissed my cheek or something similar,deepening my crush for her.


Beware the friendly stranger

For some reason,I was locked up in my room,it was night.My mom and my aunt had left to do something.Someone ringed the door bell.I didn't anser at first.They called out for someone so I went to the balcony to speak with him.I saw a yellowish bigheaded humanoid alo approaching the house by it's right side.I knew they were up to no good,despite the dude at the door just wanting to see/talk to someone.I felt very paranoid.I went back into my room and tried to close the curtains,turn off the lights and pretend I wasn't home.I was having trouble with making the light switches work properly but I eventually managed to do it and went back to sleep.

I also dreamt I entered a virtual reality machine and became a pony from the My Little Pony show.No,fellow reader (if you exist,that is),I am not a brony.I infiltrated the pomy girls room and talked gossip about other ponies.

In another dream,I was at the barber shop with my mom and my aunt.I don't remember what they were discussing,I think I was getting a new haircut or something.

In a dream from yesterday,i was listening some binaural beats with a video.I was told I would feel frightened at some point butthat I shouldn't give it much importance.I watched the video,expecting the frightening part and,as it was a dream,it came.I stared deep into an eyeball hingy and felt fear overcome me.I woke up instantly.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Blonde girlfriend
Last year,I kissed a blonde girl.In this dream,I entered her house.I thin it was on the same neighborhood as mine.The inside looked unlike any place I've ever been to or seen in my life,so I assume my mind created it.I remember poker cards on a desk.

I somehow started a relationship with the girl.I think I looked apathic to the relationship,but I was really feeling good on the inside,I just tried to look like I didn't care for some reason.I can't quite remember whether she assumed a dominant role or if it was me who was bossing her around,probably the former.

I was now at an old friend's house,where he doesn't live anymore.We were doong something by the pool.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Pirate adventure

Some guy was telling me about his endeavors as a pirate.As I heard him talk,I was immersed into the story and could watch the scene.He was the captain and was commanding a nice galleon.We were in the middle of a storm.People were confused about what to do to avoid sinking.I think the navy was after them too.

I was now at the present,swimming in the sea.Some elitist jerk with military honors was talking to me but I can't quite remember what.I swam under the waves so I could get to a ship faster.I was almost run over by a ship.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I've been enhancing my dream recall by waking up at 8am and then sleeping again.

Deciphering Rome and flood

I was inside a building with a guy I don't know.He was going to show me some ancient markings carved on stone.He told me not to touch it so that it wouldn't be damaged.After he said this,the lights were turned off and I stumbled around.My head rubbed against something very very rough and I feared it was the stone.Luckly,however,it was just sandpaper.

I examined the stone.There were drawings that looked like they were made by a 5 year old,along eith some speech balloons.The text was in latin.I struggled for some time.The guy was pressuring me,for some reasong he/we was/were in a hurry.The answer suddenly came into my mind.The text said "Why does one ask a question to which he already knows the answer?".I said this out loud and the guy congratulated me,I felt somewhat proud for guessing that.

After that moment of cheeriness,we went running down the stairs so we could get out of the building and into the street.The water level was rising quickly,by the time wewere on the second floor it was hitting my waist.Either he or I commented on some dead guy named "Werner".I got to the stairs that led to the ground floor,but the water had already flooded the entire floor.We were going to have to dive underwater while holding our breaths to get to the front door.My head submerged and the dream faded.That made me a bit upset since I like underwater dreams and adventures.I tried to DEILD but it was no use,since I had already opened my eyes a bit.

Fraud and chocolate milk
I was in a poor part of town with two guys I don't know.One of them was a long haired neckbeard who wanted me to tamper with a petition/voting thing do that the result would be in his favor.I didn't want to but I was passive and agreed to it,even though I didn't know how I was going to execute the forgery.

I got home and wanted to prepare myself dome chocolate milk.I ended up putting too much chocolate dust into the milk and it wouldn't get dissolved.I drank it anyway,but I was gagging and coughing while I did so because I would accidentally breath chocolate dust through my mouth.Moreover,that wasn't my favorite brand of chocolate dust and I kind of spoiled it by putting too much.My mom watched the whole scene.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Spooky doll

I was going to sleep in a room next to mine,but in the dream I thought it was an hotel room or something.A black haired doll was resting on the bedside.I called my friend and asked if the room was really haunted.She confirmed it.She also said a little girl could be heard crying during the night.I just hang up the phone and was like "okay,time to sleep",but on the inside I was really anxious and almost shitting myself.I wouldn't stop talking to myself and to a big teddy bear I had because I feared silence.I feared the doll on my bedside,which I was sure was related to the haunting would move/make noises So I kept talking.

I realized there was no reason for me to sleep in that room and the dream faded.I was now in my own room and my teddy bear was kind of glued to the window.I got him and hugged him hard while talking to him (keep in mind I have never had such a toy in real life).In another scene,not sure if before or after this one,I was sleeping in a friend's room.He wasn't there though.I felt cold even under the sheets,and apparently a girl who was lying on a mattress on the floor felt the same.She asked me if she could sleep together with me.I did not oppose her wish.My feeling was closer to wanting to hug her/cuddle and get warm than horniness.


Those dreams are from yesterday, though.I can't remember today's dreams anymore because it has been almost 13 hours since I woke up.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Border Cross
I was in class and we were watching some show about survival.A distant cousin of mine was sitting next to me and acting like a loud jackass.In the show,the guy was crossing a rotten bridge.I was immersed in the show and watched the guy cross the bridge using it's support rope.We crossed the bridge and now were walking on some streets,my dad was with me.We came to a nice place with lots of trees and colorful houses.Latin music or some kind of Salsa could be heard in the air.A man with a moustache was standing in his my dad asked if he could speak English and also asked for some directions.The guy informed us we were in Mexico,but said that in my own language.I was surprised and immediately visualized a map in my mind.For some reason,in that map Mexico was almost like a state in my country.I thought of a route to get back to my country and the dream faded.



Pesky gravity
I was at school having an exam.When I was finished,I walked into Biology class.It didn't look like my school's classroom.Strangely,the room was slightly tilted to one side,and that made desks,objects and even me slide to one side of the class.Despite the obvious problem,the teacher refused to acknowledge it and was getting mad at me for sliding around and trying to keep myself attached to the ground.I didn't get desperate though,just slightly pissed at the teacher.

In another scene,there was some family meeting in my house and we were also having problems with staying still.



Bitch cousins
I was in my own bathroom trying to take a shower.There was going to be some event in my house so some cousins were staying over.They kept walking into the bathroom to talk to me and do things,as if seeing my soapy dick wasn't an issue.That was really embarassing and lasted a long time,but eventually I finished my shower and got out.I sat on my bean bag and watched these loud females walk around in my room.I saw a 7 year old version of me get out of the bathroom and look really embarassed.He was all fidgety and didn't know what to say or where to place his hands.He then walked out of the room.I also remember to talking to some of the women, apparently we were late or something.



Deus Ex HR and mall
I immersed into the world of Deus Ex: HR.I was walking around in an hospital.The place looked old and the walls were slightly yellow.I saw some brown,big headed people stroll around in wheelchairs and that really creeped me out.I wanted to get to the city for some mission and finally found an way out of the hospital.It was night and it was a relief getting out of that place.As I approached the mall though,the universe started to become my own instead of that of the game.The narrative dream structure changed and now I was just going to the mall to meet some friends.Groups of teenagers gathered around in the streets near the mall,I felt myself being analyzed.



In another dream,I was walking on the street with dad.We got to an old friend's house,they were having a barbecue apparently.I didn't feel like greeting my friend's family and all those people or staying around and chatting.I woke up.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Hide and go Seek
I was playing a game of hide and go seek with a massive number of people.Many were people who have studied with me,but I also didn't know a lot of them.I asked a dude if I could use my bicycle to go look for the others in the city and he agreed to it.

I went.Apparently,we were in japan.I saw some people and went to get them but some of them held me back.I was pissed off.I can't remember the rest.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Sex,coke and photo machines
I'm not sure if this was all just one dream.Going by the theme they seem like two different dreams when I think about it,but it kind of felt like just one.

I went with some family/friends into a palace like place.People were having sex all over the place,so I didn't exactly know it's purpose,maybe it was a hook up place or something.In on scene,I fingered and went down on a girl.

I remember watching the sunset with some people nearby.A flying machine approached me so it could take a photo.It looked like a security flashlight some places have.I knew I could see/buy the photos taken later in the net.I think there was a chubby/fat white girl nearby.

I was now having some food.A girl I know came to me and asked for help.She couldn't drink all of the 16 Liters Coke can she bought so she offered me some.I denied,since I had yet to finish 4 Liters of my can.My buddy offered me some too but I denied again.His family was all around me."Computer engineering?AHAHHA son you can't handle it,go study sociology or something" they said.I was curious as to why they thought I didn't have the skills and/or motivation to study engineering.The dream fades.

----------


## Epic Altruist

"Space" Station
I was in a space station,in a game that was supposed to be system shock.I had just woken up,the place had a cold look with all that silver and blue metals.I had some sort of digital interface in which I visualized things like room temperature,but I didn't pay much attention to that.

I looked out the window and was confused when I saw houses,some trading ships from the 1500s floating on a body of water and a jungle covered mountain.I ended up assuming I was actually on a colony on a planet where a geo-engineering project took place or something like that.The landscape had what one could call a dreamy feel,much like the banner of this site.It's purple and misty atmosphere pleased me greatly.

I strolled through the place in a high speed vehicle and "realized" I was actually on my friend's neighborhood.I thought that because I saw some familiar faces from my own neighborhood probably,plus the effect of false memory.



Tag challenge and cute girl
I arrived at the training place.It had been more than a week since I last trained.I looked at where sensei was supposed to be but there was another trainer guy instead.A woman (I assumed she was in her 30s) entered the left side of my peripheral vision,said hi and asked my name.I kept looking forward,since we were going to bow now,but I answered her,in a bit of a crude way I'm afraid.

The trainer set up a game of tag for us to train running.But he didn't say who started as "it",so we had to keep our eyes open and be aware in case he declared anyone to be "it".I tried keeping a distance from other people,a feeling of paranoia surrounded everyone.

Later people were at tables under some straw kiosks.I saw the woman who had talked to me earlier and realized she was actually a girl my age.She had pretty features and light eye color.I regretted answering to her curiosity in such a rude manner and wished I could somehow fix that and become friends with her.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I dreamt I had gotten a joy pad controller for playing games on my PC.I loaded up my Super Nintendo emulator and was disappointed to find that using the controller felt clunky and inadequate.

Later,I was immersed into a 3D game world and some people from school were there.I entered a dinosaur themed game I think.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Today I started waking up during the night to take some medicine.This made me recall much more dreams than usual,and with more vividness too.

Molotov Party

A party as happening in my sister's room.Everything looked quite fancy and there were even security guys and bouncers to keep the order and decide who could and who could not enter.Even though I was her brother,the guards demanded I showed my ID card or something.

I was now outside.The police arrived and the offivers started yelling things.I watched everything uncritically,in the most passive manner possible.Everything seemed a bit like a joke,like there was no menace to be found.A guy threw a molotov cocktail at e building where thte party was being held,setting it on fire.A very british looking,tall man wearing a fedora and a large black trenchcoat arrived.He had a big nose,which made him look very respectable.He said something but I can't remember what it was.


Alien invasion imminent
I knew,for some reason,that hostile alien's were on their way to conquer Earth.I spent the whole dream panicking about it.I knew they had some device that would paralyse our technology,so that made me think that the human defeat was inevitable.I saw some choppers/millitary jeeps outside.I was in the bathroom when suddenly the tap melted into a metallic goo;I knew they had arrived.


I also had a dream where my father embarassed me,but I cant remember whta he was saying so it's not worth recording here (actually,losing that dream in my mind forever would be a positive thing)

----------


## Epic Altruist

Wow,finally a dream worth recording,and right on my eighteenth birthday!


High speed boat,military menace
I was discussing something with an older woman.She had a motherly feel,I think she cared for me in a crazy land where nobody wanted to.She told me if I ate well I would be able to go to "the wall" with no worries,there was no need to turn all blue.I realized "the wall" was where they executed the prisoners/people by shooting.I thought there was no escape.As I talked to a friend,though,I started to hypothesize that only people really skinny were shot,and I really wasn't that skinny.

We were all lined up at the wall,military men facing us and... little girls.The little girls (8-10 years old) were in front of us for a medical exam I think.I believe one of the soldiers checked a girl to see if she had any hidden weapons.

Apparently,I escaped that with no problems.I was now on a school trip.We went into a boat and visited some caves at sea.When it was time to come back,I boarded the boat and it accelerated in the most brute way possible.I was thrown back by the acceleration and hit the back of the ship.It continued to move in this way when the water suddenly came to an end and a street started.No fucks were given,the captain stepped on it so that we had enough speed to go through the street without stopping.We crossed a red light and arrived at a cave-like place where a cow (I believe it was made out of cardboard) was hanging on the roof right above a pit,there was urine was dripping from the cow.The ship jumped and landed right on the pit,it fit perfectly and did not fall.I walked around a bit.The ship's deck kind of looked like a pirate ship now.

I left and was now walking on the beach.I pondered about how my friend's father was just a poor fisherman living in a bamboo shack and despite that they were all cool people.His father had a dark skin tone and was all wrinkled because of the sun.I was looking for something,I had to board the ship again soon I think.As I walked on the beach,I saw a black woman put her bikini back in place.Her friend was talking something but I can't remember what.I woke up.

I was relieved,but sad.I didn't have to worry about that thing I was looking for,it wasn't real.What also wasn't real was my friendship with that fisherman's son,which was extinguished years ago.His father was also never a fisherman in real life.Boats can't accelerate while on land.All the fun I had,all that adventure,that old lady,that speed,my friends and my quest,all was false.Life,as a long and boring dream,doesn't need to be cared for either.In the end,it will dissolve just as easily as the dream.


Edit: And since I joined Dreamviews on my fifteenth birthday,that also makes today my Dreamviews account's three year old birthday (yay)

----------


## Epic Altruist

Climbing game

The vividness in this one was intense.I was in a game where I had to climb up a castle to get to a certain  point/target.I think I was an assassin.While I did so,someone was watching me/someone sent guards to get me.I climbed by using ferns that grew on vases on the walls and by entering windows and using stairs.I remember playing the same thing multiple times,but each time the theme was different.The only one I can remember is the Egypt theme.At one point,I looked through a window and saw the queen,she looked like an Anubis.At the end of each time I played,I was spotted and chased by two really tall and muscular guards.One of them smeared oil on his body so that it would shine under the sun.They were faster than me so I always jumped into the Nile and swam towards the sea.


Alien domination

I'm not sure if this dream was linked to the other,probably not.It was revealed to me at some points that I was in a game world,though I would forget that at times.Basically,an imperialistic alien civilization was conquering Earth and I was involved with the rebels,pretty much like Half Life 2.Some parts took place in the city,others on a beach.I recall being on a flying machine and I was supposed to jump out at a specific time.The parachute was actually a machu picchu/alpaca hat that had a really tight grip on my head,and would open at the press of a button.I saw a girl I know on the highway and was compelled to jump and stay with her.

I ended up not jumping and now we were on a pickup car driving around the city.The group leader was driving and he seemed worried.Someone commented on how empty/boring the world was/lookede.I pointed out that the buildings and scenery was really organic and believable.The leader agreed with me.We stopped at a woman's sale and the leader asked her if I could stay with her until things calmed down and he came back for me.She sighed and looked upset.She showed us six photographs of three boys,two of each.In the first,they looked young,in the other one,they had grey hair and looked like they had aged many years.She said: "those were the last boys you left with me".I immediately understood that the leader had never returned to pick the boys up.The leader looked embarassed/disappointed and continued on driving.


Pistol duel
Not sure if this one was linked to the alien one,it probably was.I had a partner and found some old men who challenged us to a duel over something.I remember having a golden pistol,a regular pistol and a shotgun hidden in my boots,all old west style.I didn't trust my skills and also didn't know if it was a game or if I was really going to die,so I declined.There was also something about a movie theater.


The girls's bathroom

In order to take a piss,I had to sneak into the girl's bathroom.The reason was that there was no boy's bathroom on the building/it was out of order.The bathroom looked really modern and metallic,with large cabins for each person.I sneaked around with some skills,occasionally getting some strange looks.I really loved the thrilling sensation,and would like to have this dream again.I had done it multiple times when a girl I know busted me.I explained to her that I sneaked in out of necessity,and showed her the lack of a door to a male bathroom.She was surprised and now understood me.Her comprehension felt really welcoming.

----------


## Epic Altruist

System shock

I was playing System Shock 1.Needless to say,I was completely immersed into that "game" universe.My energy shields could be activated by a button on my belt,but due to poor dream coordination it was difficult for me to press it while I was shooting people.I had a black leather jacket (at least on my right arm) equipped with a laser pistol and some lights which I think displayed energy levels.I recall shooting lots of cyborgs,always sticking to corners in order to be safe.The setting was like a stone dungeon,not a space station,and that made the place somewhat darker.

At one point a guy joined me and a tv team started accompanying us to capture our reaction to a scare scene.There were some dark descending stairways and a rectangular room with a stone coffin.I was expecting the scare since I had played it before,but it still made me anxious anyways.

After the scare,giant centipede monsters started bursting out of holes in the ground.They didn't come out of the holes fully,but were long (and strong!) enough to reach us and swing us around or make us bleed with those appendices and bites.I had fun shooting them with my laser pistol and saving the guy was was with me.He was pretty useless though,I remember saving him twice from some Half Life ceiling-attached tongue monsters.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Best Friend

I was having a fight with some guy,I can't recall if I had met him before.When he pulled a little space gun toy that shot green foam discs.I recognised it.I had that toy when I was little (the cool thing is that this isn't a false memory).We talked a lot and he showed me some pictures of his family and friends.They all looked lovely,and their house too.His name was "Tulvia" or something similar.I hopped on a bus/train with him while we talked with enthusiasm.I was looking forward to hanging out with him and his friends,a whole new social circle opened up to me.He also seemed so organic.It was a shame to wake up later in the middle of the night and be in doubt whether or not he existed.It is also sad that that this dream ocurred early in the night and I couldn't recall it very well now.


Old men,knights and wizards

I entered a classroom full of people.The place had a red tone.Two old man instructed me to go through the air vents.They looked like they couldn't be trusted.One of them vanished,I'm not sure if he entered the vents first.I walked towards the vent to enter it but the old man said I had to take my jew hat off first.I'm not sure why I was wearing one,but I did as he said and entered the vent.It was hard to crawl at first,but then it became as easy as it is in first person shooters.

The vents had about three ramifications in the beginning.I choose to go through the right and a pop up showed up saying something like "First try.Right path".I got out of the vent and navigated the place.The enemy soldiers were strong and I think I died a few times,having to crawl rough the vents again and see "Second try.Right path" and so on.When I got the gist of it,it was a lot of fun.I exploded a whole room by shooting fuel barrels and killing the soldiers,I had to jump around to avoid the flying fiery objects.I had some hacking skills and a smart vision mode that used up energy or something.I got to their central computer and prepared myself to extract the passwords and other things.

I was surprised by a large group of knights,who entered through two doors on the opposite side of the room.I had fought some of them before,but not so many.I ran towards a heavily armored knight with a bulky,shiny blue armor set and a shield.I shot him with my shotgun at close range about three times and he survived.I tried to walk around them and throw grenades where they were close to each other.I managed to kill a bunch of them.

The knights started turning into people with robes though.They were all people my age,people from achool in fact.They all hated me for some reason.I felt like kicking the face of that girl's boyfriend,but faltered because I knew that would show I was weaker.They said I smelled like shit and walked around in the corridor not caring much about me.I could kill them,but I didn't.I walked downstairs and some hair potter like wizard told a girl he had found the perfect way to kill her.I could see a thought cloud above his head,and it was full of shit.He looked grotesque and I think I hated him.The girl was some kind of slave of his.I looked at her and realized she looked like a pretty girl from school,only with lighter hair now.She looked resigned to his will.I pitied her.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Blue eyed girl
I was at my place and there was a girl with me.I think she was about as tall as me,not sure if older,she had blue eyes and was a redhead (this is a bit unclear).It was dark and raining outside.

She invited me to go for a stroll around the playground.I promptly denied her invitation,out of both laziness and not wanting to get wet.After some time, though, I regretted not going.I felt that it wouldn't have mattered if I had gotten wet,since the good memories forged by the experience would be stronger than that discomfort.Carpe diem or something.That was a pretty deep insight to me inside the dream,and it pained me that the chance had passed and wouldn't ever come back.

I approached her and talked to her about something.I looked into her eyes and maintained eye contact for longer than I usually am able to.I felt romantically attracted to her now.I wanted to spend time with her and would go to the playground if she wanted to.It was too late.I woke up.

The sourest thing about this dream is that this girl doesn't even exist outside my head.I will never be able to fix the situation.This could be seen as a metaphor to how I do the same shit in real life,and will probably regret it when I am older.The chances that went by will be like distant dreams to my old,wrinkly self, and this "waking up" will hurt a lot more than that one.

----------


## Epic Altruist

A lack of insight

I was sitting in my studying room when a fish-like creature smashed against the windows,trying to get in.I couldn't understand how a fish could try to enter my house,given that I live 400 kilometers away from the coast and that there are no lakes or rivers nearby.Shortly after,a white shark did just like the fish.I was surprised it didn't break the glass.I messaged my friends to tell them about the shark,and was still wondering how that was possible.The possibility of it being a dream didn't even run through my head.I must get back into the habit of reality checking.


Crime Haven
I was with a friend,I'll call him Sam here to make things easier.Sam and I went to a building to do an exam to enter university.I was a bit confused since the real exam will only be in january.I went into a room and people were discussing the exam.I saw a school crush from some years ago through the window.I drank water from a pump,it felt like I was in my house's kitchen (this whole part is really unstable and confusing)

Me and Sam were now on a big hangar like place.There were children sitting on desks.A teacher talked to us.The place was a school and it operated with voluntary workers.The teacher looked like a guy from the military,he was friendly to us but soon seemed pissed at something.

Sam ended up buying me some time with a prostitute without my consent.She looked at me with a cute smile and looked really young (15 or 16 years old).I didn't understand what was going on until I was lying on a dirty mattress with her.After the act,I felt empty and used.My friend was led into a room by her/some other guys and the door was shut in my face.I suspected they were going to beat Sam up because he had no money for the prostitute or something.I felt like I needed to help him but I couldn't.I didn't want to die or end up without my teeth or raped.I felt powerless and a bit like a coward.

I watched a fat guy get smacked in the face/neck by a big guy.He dropped unconscious and was tied to a chair crudely with a rope.He was questioned by the thuggish boys and probably hit some more.A goofy boy in a pikachu costume and nunchakos appeared and fought someone/me.

I had had enough of that place.I went though an ill illuminated corridor that led to the streets.On my way I found a guy from school who has a goatee.I usually reject his presence,but now it felt really good to see him.I went back in through the corridor,meanwhile the goatee guy turned into a dude who dates a girl I liked.I think to myself that the prostitute looked a lot like his girlfriend,and feel glad I'm not him/feel sorry for him.I dismiss that idea though.

We open a door and see something we were not supposed to.He is captured by the crazies but I manage to escape.I leave.There were policemen on the street.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Werewolf Pack

I think the general dream feel/theme was fantasy with a mix of piracy and fantasy(deduced by previous scenes).I was emerging from an underwater cavern along with my mom.She had just gotten the ability to turn into a rocket and fly around spewing fire.That damaged her a bit though,so I used my medic skills to heal her up.Outside the cavern was a wooden house (the inside of it).I looked out a window and the sun was setting.As it got darker, monsters started to spawn and make noises outside,which reminded me of minecraft.

I saw my dad coming from a hill and waved at him.I realized there were some monsters close to him,so I tried to draw my sniper rifle in order to head shot a few.As always,though,my dream hand coordination is very poor,and because of that I failed to even get my rifle out of my bag (which was stuffed with a variety of things by the way).He was being surrounded by these goblin-like black monsters and by werewolfs.I ran towards him to help him out.He moved around a lot and spit some fire to scare the werewolves,but eventually he was pinned to the floor.A glowing,round golden symbol appeared on his forehead.He asked me to shoot it or hit it with something sharp,probably to interrupt the transformation process.I managed to get a hand knife out of my bag but I hesitated due to accuracy problems.I wasn't fast enough.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Google Earthscape
In this dream,there was no point on Earth's surface that hadn't been mapped by google's satellites.The catch was that I could enter "street view" mode and be teleported anywhere,and it even worked on rural areas.I didn't just teleport from place to place though,it was like the distances were made shorter,so I could travel really long distances on foot and not get tired.I visited some cities in my country,ran through english fields with a dream bro and went to New York to see the Liberty Statue and meet my dad.The transition from place to place couldn't be perceived,and it really felt like I had walked my way to those places.

On a beach in New York,I glanced at the statue and made a comment on why it was green (copper oxide)nthose who were with me did not care.I met mom and dad and tried to get my tablet into a bag to ahield it from the moisture and the sand.My friend's mom complimented my face and the place kind of turned into my school.Another friend was having a fight with my second degree cousin.He picked my cousin up and threw him on the ground,making him land on his head.It disturbed me a bit due to the danger of neck injury,but nobody gave a shit.People started talking about completing a stage on a videogame with certain gun.I woke up.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I dreamt that an asian girl was in my studying room.She kissed me quite violently,her tongue seemed thin and maybe a bit dry.Nonetheless,it was an enjoyable experience.

I may have dreamed of another girl this night,but I can't recall anything.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Assertive gf
I was inside the school bus,on my way back home.I was wearing no pants,a fact that made me somewhat uncomfortable.I managed to hide my genitalia decently enough though,so I didn't panic.I can only recall the presence of two girls in the bus,both of whom exist in the real world.I think I was sitting next to them.The bus faded gradually and we were now on a couch watching tv.The girl I find most attractive suddenly grabbed my left leg and, in a disturbingly erotic (yet enjoyable) fashion, whispered really close to my ear,almost biting it: "Are you a [untranslatable slang for promiscuous male] ?".I said: "no".We somehow started dating.The emotional charge on the dream was intense.We went to a grocery store in one scene.The other girl wouldn't stop talking but since I didn't give her any attention her presence faded as the dream progressed.We probably did other stuff I don't remember,because the dream felt quite long.Either that or time dilation made it seem that way.When I woke up,I was baffled by the fact that it was all a dream and laughed at how pathetic I am.


Now,a bunch of undetailed old dreams I have on my bed side note pad:

I broke my iPad's screen,my neighbor kissed and started dating a guy

I was preparing for battle with some anime characters.I was almost drowned by a friend (accidentally) while fishing.

I was on a random kid's apartment.His parents were having a fight and would divorce soon,he seemed sad.I brushed my teeth and looked out the window.A barbecue was going on next door,there were people having fun on a pool.A pale girl from my old school caught my attention.

I was having a job interview and felt revolted/pissed.Woody from Toy Story appeared at some point.

A fat,rich and miserable guy was talking to me while on his luxurious bathtub.He wanted to follow his dreams/create something.Then I killed some zombies with two friends.It was like in a game,they came in waves and we had firearms.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Gotta go fast
I was on a truck with lots of other passengers and it was going really fast.I could feel it accelerating and breaking by that uneasy sensation on my belly/chest,plus there was a velocimenter on my field of view.This went on for a long time I think,I talked to other people on the truck and also to myself.

In another part,I was supposed to jump aboard a ship,but I was swimming in the sea and didn't manage (this part isn't very clear)

----------


## Epic Altruist

College
I dreamt I had moved to another city in order to go to college.I was living in a small room with about three other guys and a girl.There were at least four beds in the room.I felt kind of cozy with all those bros around and just doing nothing all day,but the room really was kind of small.

I also went to a barbecue,it was really vivid and sunny.I had a false memory about an mp3 file which could induce hallucinations.I recalled having hallucinated about gnomes before.Two guys from school were discussing their experiences with this hallucinatory tool.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I dreamt that I was doing an exam to enter college.In reality,we usually do those at random schools,but in this dream the place was like a Renaissance time city.There were flowers everywhere and the buildings were made of those old orange bricks.

In another dream,I was in a house in the middle of a desert like area.The plants there were thorny and dry.There were so many of them and they were so close to each other that it was difficult to explore the area.I feared scratching my face on the thorns while riding a horse.I was looking out of an opening in the house,there was a guy beside me.A spider web sticked to my straw hat.I searched the ceiling for a spider or a bigger web but could not find one.

In another dream,I was in a tall skyscraper.My buddies were either terrorists or some sort of revolutionary army.We were launching some nuclear bombs in order to take out some targets.This was done by my hand.The launcher looked crude,it was probably more like a slingshot than a propeller device or something.I asked the leader something.I was afraid the impact of the bombs would reach our building and cause it to collapse.He calmed me,saying that the targets were too distant for that to happen.


EDIT: Oh,and I also dreamt that a guy I know, who looks like Napoleon Dynamite, said he was not alphabetized.I felt good about that,because it meant I could be smug towards him.

----------


## Epic Altruist

College classes (again?)
This dream was dominated by confusion.I was having classes at the university where I was approved.The classrooms seemed open,I could see the grass and trees outside as if some walls were missing.I felt a bit anxious about my ability to grasp the content of the lectures and also about making new friends.People didn't seem hostile towards me,but the place felt kind of chaotic ,although I can't quite remember why.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I dreamt I was at a friend's house.We were having fun when his mom arrived.She seemed mad,probably because he hadn't told her we were coming beforehand.I couldn't see her face.

Later,I had to find my way home and needed help.My friend's mom/dad started slowly becoming more friendly towards me as I revealed that I had taken a shower practiced other hygienic habits.She/he eventually hugged me, and started talking about ways for me to go home.


In another dream,I saw a lot of people from school walking/driving around.They often congratulated me for something, entering college I assumed.I drove a small car around to flee from/evade some thugs/bullies.I met some other guy with a camera while I was running in some crop fields in the dark.We saw some glowing lights and he wanted to take a picture.I suggested he took a photo with a long exposition time.He agreed.We ran some more and found that there was no ground to continue running on,so we went back.I tripped and fell to the ground.I was now on a car and a girl I knew from school was talking.She said things about "good old times" and that she was going to miss people when she left school.It seemed kind of false to me.We arrived at a house that looked very cosy.The dream fades.

----------


## Epic Altruist

300px-PhageExterior.svg.jpg

Megaviruses
I was in an apartment where I was supposed to go through some sort of trial.It started out in a kitchen,where some confusing instructions could be found.It involved putting something on a bowl with water.I thought it had to do with capturing some macroscopic bacteriophage viruses that were squirming around on the floor.They were centimeters big.Later,some friends joined in and kept talking to each other about how sure they were that I would pass the trials.I shrugged off the unwanted praise they were giving me.



In another dream,I saw a photo of a girl I kissed once.She was with a friend of hers,naked,but in the dream there was a black tab blocking her genitalia.This came together with a real memory.

In another dream,a dude who went to school with me was talking to a group about his experience with a girl before becoming so popular.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I dreamt I was walking home.A girl was nearby ,but she wasn't with me.It started to rain lightly.I got a bit upset because I didn't want to get wet, but it wasn't enough for me to start running.It got darker.I entered a van with some people I knew from school.The driver asked me when my classes would start.I told him they would start on the 4th.I saw the girl who was walking with me and realized I knew her from my old school.I tried to cross the street.There was a lot of movement and cars.Some people from school appeared, apparently going home after the last day of school.I talk/joke with one of them, another person deems us immature.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Gee, I'm glad this wasn't deleted or locked while I was away.I went through a pretty long dry spell but I had some dreams today that I can record so that my recall can recover.

The dream started out with me on an icy arena.I was competing with a girl I once kissed.The game made us chase a little ball that would spawn anywhere in the arena after an alarm.She was always faster than me and managed to get the ball first.Some friends of her who were watching the game in rows of seats commented on how slow I was.It was kind of humiliating.

Now I was on my school with my cousins.They were playing something but I didn't pay attention.I tried to flip a weird antenna curved thing but my uncle told me I didn't need to since it really was weird like that.

Some friends and people from college spawned and I went and talked to some of them.They were playing and dancing to loud music.I liked it, but I was worried that the school staff would complain or something.A black janitor/guard appeared and checked out what we were doing.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Phew, I'm glad this wasn't archived or something yet.I've recently read parts of a friend's journal and that jumpstarted my motivation to continue recording my dreams.Unfortunately, I have none recent on my mind to record right now.According to my offline journal, 25 days ago I dreamt I would do bad in/fail Calculus one.Taking into account recent insights, I would say this dream has precognitive properties, much to my dismay(HURR IMPLYGINFE)

----------


## Epic Altruist

Today I had a really pleasant dream.I was doing the college entry exam again (not so pleasant).Meanwhile, my chemistry teacher was lecturing me and my classmates on something.He transported us to the U.S.A. countryside through some virtual reality thing.He asked us to contemplate the beautiful view.We were in a rural area, on top of a hill.The sun was not the scorching, cancerous equator sun I'm used to, it was warm and welcoming.A soft breeze moved the wheat and corn fields gently."Temperate climate", I thought to myself, feeling a bit jealous of people who got to live in this paradise.

The teacher was now under a pumpkin tree (?), still lecturing us.Everything felt really cozy and safe.

There was also a dream about a party or something, which I can't recall.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I had a dream in which I was traveling around on a plane.The plane had to land from time to time in order to be catapulted again by a giant "slingshot" built with a huge spring.

On another dream, a dude I studied it and another guy were having dinner with two girls.I'm not sure whether it was like a date or not.One of the girls used to be my sister's friend, and I had seen her at the mall in real life last night.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I dreamt about a tall tower surrounded by water.I was afraid of jumping into the water because I knew it was too high and I could break my bones.I can't remember if this was in a videogame context or not.It was night time.The dream was vivid and pleasant.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I had some really cool dreams last night.First I was at a dark hangar/industrial like area (outside).I felt vulnerable, the only lighting came from faint, white street lights.I ran around looking for an exit.I started going down some stairs.There was sunlight now.I could see a beautiful utopian city with fountains and green gardens with flowers.There was a flux of people on another set of stairs.I wondered whether I had permission to access some areas of the city or not, I felt like there was some kind of class division in the city and I didn't know whether or not I was a part of the upper classes.I imagined there would be electronic gates controlling the entry of people into certain areas by using retinal scanners and a database or something like that.

There was also a dream with a spaceship like flying thing and time travel.I had my own crew.We travelled to an apocalyptic urban future devoid of humans.At some point, our ship was damaged and we couldn't find any supplies to fix it.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Two nights ago I dreamt I was in my house kitchen when my mom left and turned the lights off.I thought something along the lines of "no big deal, I'm not afraid of the dark since I don't believe in supernatural bullshit".Then suddenly I am grabbed by something really strong and start being choked by it.This was pretty nightmare like and intense.I think it stopped at some point and then I left the kitchen.

In another dream, I was navigating my aunt's farmhouse kitchen (a bigger version of it).It had something to do with Abe's Oddyseey I think, probably because I was trying to be stealthy.The cooking ladies caught me a few times, with no big consequences.This dream was fun.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Warehouse assault, family reunion

dog.jpg
I dreamt I was breaking into a warehouse along with some people from college.In this dream world there were many gangs/clans, and this place belonged to one of those gangs.There was a little river-like water stream in the place.The water was very shallow so I managed to jump into it and retrieve a chest without wetting anything above my ankles.I opened the chest and found some coins.They didn't look golden or anything, they were more like pennies.Just as I had gotten my hands on some coins, I heard the owners of the warehouse arriving.I abandoned the chest and the coins, as well as my group (I figured we would rejoin later, for now it was best to split and run).Before I could be spotted I left the warehouse and jumped a fence.I kept going down the hill and jumping fences, falling into other people's backyards and leaving before being spotted.There was a mild adrenaline rush, it felt really good.

I entered a house which looked like my grandma's old house.There was some sort of family party going on, I kept walking in and out of the house into an open area.My uncle's family was there and the atmosphere was not very friendly.I kept seeing dead dogs and their body parts on bags around the house (they looked like the one on the picture.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I never asked for this
In this dream, I was going up some stairs with two girls from college (MariX and another girl).I wasn't able to understand or hear them very well.After some time, I started to get that MariX was implying she liked me.When the stairs ended, the other girl turned right into another corridor and vanished.Me and MariX stopped walking.We were in some sort of wood working workshop or something.MariX was making a funny smiling face, waiting for something.Waiting for me to kiss her perhaps.I still wanted to understand what the fuck was going on so I didn't, I just kept postponing it.The dream faded.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I had a weird dream where I was with some friends at the mall.Maybe it was my birthday or something.Everyone seemed goofy/drunk.We played around by the rolling stairs.Some unattractive girls appeared.I think the ugliest of all became my girlfriend.I returned home on a ride in my friend's van (!?).I felt kind of sweaty.I woke up and removed one blanket.

Going back to sleep I had some intense mathematical dreams with square roots.It was pretty tricky.This was caused probably by studying calculus late at night.Some bizarre dream with loli's saying gross things started.One of them preferred sleeping with her legs open or something like that.I also had a dream where I was at my old school.There I went to the bathroom.

In the last and coolest dream of the night, I was dating a girl and we had some responsibilities.She had dark skin and stylish, curly hair.We moved to a beach,we had six thousand units of currency we had been saving.I heard some old japanese people who were sitting on rocks near the waves talking about a financial crisis the island/beach was going through.I followed my girlfriend into a room that was embedded on mountain rock.She started booting up a computer.She had a jar of peanuts we were supposed to share.I was divided into two.My third person self took one peanut more than he was supposed to (but in a joking manner), so my first person self warned her of it.The dream atmosphere was not comfortable overall.The thing about living with her alone and having no job was pretty anxiety inducing, it was like we were bound to become poor beggars or something.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Landscape and chick soul
Motivated by a friend's talk about talking to girls (real world talk), I entered a cute girl's house (a girl I kissed some years ago).Approaching the bathroom door, I overheard her talking to her boy friend about helping her fix her bikini parts or something.I pussied out and looked for the house exit.My mom was in near the exit door for some reason, she tried talking to me but I ignored her.

I navigated the rich neighborhood.There was this house which had only a ground floor, but was nonetheless huge.All windows were open and it l seemed really inviting.Bananas and other fruit lied lazily on the windows.A cozy porch surrounded the house.The dominant color was brown.I looked into the distance and there were some hills and trees.It looked inexplicably beautiful.The sun wasn't the burning, raping asshole he usually is in my region.He was inviting and comforting.

A gardener worked near the house.I picked up a rake and gathered some leaves, helping him out.I left my dark blue book on a table.It looked old and worn out, it was very thick, having the dimensions of a dictionary.A small chick made the gardener company.Despite looking pathetically thin and fragile, it had some cuteness to it.A dialogue was established between me and the gardener:

- Y'know, how can they say that animals don't have souls?
- I know right.It's not like they can know what goes on inside their heads.

I go get my book.The dream fades.

In another dream, I was in a van, going home.Some people from high school were there, but in this dream they were my college mates.A guy was tagged as "A" and that kept bugging me, since I thought he was supposed to be tagged as "B".

----------


## Epic Altruist

Aliens, bike and Carl Sagan
I had all these linked dreams which referenced each other.This gave the feeling of having had a really long dream.First it was a dream about a video game with aliens.It had this familiar but dark, retro and scary feel.One of the aliens was purple, I had to solve some puzzles inside a metallic bunker.The purple alien was related to Mars somehow.I had to make a fire, and someone asked me whether I wanted the logs wet or not.Carl Sagan was related to the purple alien and Mars.

There was also a game where I was in a fiery building.I was on a bike and had to kill people.The atmosphere kind of makes me think of Drive and Hotline Miami.

Carl Sagan was telling his son some stories (or was it my son?).He criticized the media industry and commercials, but remarked that not all electronic entertainment was bad.A question was asked about which books contain good information on Mars.

----------


## Epic Altruist

4ca8e65fa7c2d.image.jpg
Inflatable road universe
I arrived with my mom and dad at a really familiar place.I felt like I had been there as a child or maybe in a dream.It was like a big pool and then there was a long road built like one of those inflatable jumping castles.I tried walking on the pool's water but I tripped and hit my face.The water was neither solid nor liquid, it was like the dream was glitching.Anne, a girl who studied with me as a child, was there looking at me.

I progressed into the inflatable road part.There were inflatable boats on which we could travel.There was no propelling device on the boat, so I assumed the road was frictionless and we traveled by giving the boat a push and then leaving inertia to do it's job.There were other people with boats and we would race and play pirate wars.The place felt really cozy.I thought it would be really cool if all transportation could be done like that.I asked my dad whether it was possible to build a longer road like that.He said it wasn't, because they would run out of materials or something.

In another dream, I was in a construction site.There was a party going on on top of the construction beams.I felt like I was out of place.Some guy was talking to me.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I dreamt of a movie where some people were in a floating research station or something.It was similar to a jaw movie, but with giant squids.There were tense moments when people fell in the water and I could feel they were going to die.Some people died.Towards the end, the squids grew legs, got on board and chased the crew.There was a happy ending though.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Asian
I dreamt I was at my house, some people from college where here as well.An asian girl I used to find KIND OF cute was being kind of flirtatious.I ended up kissing her, something I soon regretted.She kissed me in such a violent way that I couldn't tell whether she liked me or was a monster trying to bite my tongue off.Her mouth tasted like blood too.I don't know why I did so but a few moments later I kissed her again and then again as a goodbye kiss.Yuck.

Wolf like me
I was at my house.I looked at my shadow on a wall and I could see my beard.It looked longer than I thought it was.It kind of started stretching itself slowly.My face started morphing and I could see it in my shadow.I became some sort of wolf-crocodile hybrid.I opened my giant mouth trying to spook my dog.The rest of the dream was me goofing around crawling in my backyard.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Spooky Game
I dreamt (more like a nightmare) that I was playing a computer adventure game.There were different characters to choose from and the adventure could start at distinct places.The atmosphere was kind of like playing "I Have no Mouth and I Must Scream", I felt paranoid the whole time and like any object could eat me alive when I least expect it to.I had a fist fight with a flesh monkey monster who was too agile for a zombie.It grabbed me/attached itself to me and cut off some of my fingers with tiny metal pliers.I think I lost two fingers.I never managed to make real progress and always ended up changing characters.There was this part where I had a long dialogue with a statue, I think it was Alice from Alice in Wonderland.The place was one of those Japanese ghost temples.Dialogue felt like torture too.I was enjoying myself nonetheless, its like I craved the anxiety.

----------


## Epic Altruist

It's sad that I don't remember some details from today's dreams.I just wrote some keywords down when I woke up and figured the rest would come back when I read them.Here goes:

I dreamt I was in a Calculus III class.I had entered the class through a painfully claustrophobic hole.I sat in a place where I had to keep my head tilted to the left in order to watch the class.I migrated to a seat near colleague Daniel.He looked thrilled about something.Some air conditioning vents where blocking the view, but with some effort I could see the blackboard.I remember leaving the room a few times.On those trips I saw my beloved electric girl.The teacher started showing an old Carl Sagan movie.Carl was near a game court, the movie had a yellow/orange tint to it, a decayed look.

The keywords also say "John tells me a pointless story which ends in a hood(clothing)" and "electric circuits".They also mention I talked to a girl I med in my driving classes.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I was taking an economics test.During the test the students could leave the class and wander the campus in order to ask teachers questions and do other stuff.I entered a giant queue to ask a teacher a question.I met a dude who studies with me but isn't my friend.We discussed a question on the test like we were friends.The level of noise in my head was intense, I was very confused.I knew I had to get back to class and finish the test but I kept wandering the campus.I felt thirsty.My classmate Ed was at a counter selling sandwiched and drinks in this really cozy place.There were artificial waterfalls and a huge concrete structure which shadowed the counter and tables.Some people were studying there.I asked for some chocolate milk.I woke up thirsty as hell.I didn't feel like going to the kitchen so I just drank tap water.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Pothead Slaughter
I was at a party organized by loud douche bags who typically like to act like thugs and smoke weed.There was a guy DJing Daft Punk songs.His hair was long-ish, but above the shoulders.A girl requested that he play "Digital Love" (or some other cheesy song, can't remember).He said he would do it at the end of the party.

A girl from high school was washing dishes and doing other kitchen work.She complained that the guys weren't helping her.I came across an old bro from middle school who  I didn't talk to anymore and he acknowledged me.A brown asian dude from college pinned me down to the floor and tortured me by tickling the left side of my belly.It was intense as fuck but I escaped eventually.

Some drug dealers arrived and killed many of the thug playboys.I saw those who survived talking about what they would do next.The DJ was leaving now, putting his big speakers on his pickup truck, a smile on his face.There was also another guy from middle school who said something like "Dude, you used to be a big robot, what happened to you?", I think he was referring to my asperger like behavior, but he probably confused the time periods.

There was also this dream were a cute girl I kissed last month was in a classroom.I peeked in through the door's window and she invited me in.The teacher was in the front and the class was full of students, which made me a bit embarassed, but it didn't look like I interrupted a lecture or something.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I dreamt I was in a building and a jap girl I kissed one year ago appeared on the door.She said she let the reporter go because I had kept him waiting.She vanished.A smaller jap girl (a cutie too) was using an old computer to my right.I assumed she was the original jap's younger sister.She was looking for a printer and, pointing to a CRT monitor, asked me if that was a printer.A strange error message appeared on her computer screen, I can't recall what.

In another dream, I was spending Christmas with an old friend who lived next to me, who I'll call John.I was at John's house and it seemed like he had changed a lot in the period we didn't talk.He was colder and cracked jokes less often.My parents were there too.We went upstairs and the door to his room was blocked by a big pile of presents, most of them green.John and his brother were in awe.We went downstairs.His dad and stepmother were on a bed.They seemed jolly, but I was still afraid of them.An earthquake disoriented me and spun everyone around.

In another dream, I was living in some sort of college dormitory.There were long halls and student's beds where placed close to the walls.The lighting was weak and had a red tone.I came across an "alternative" girl who I see sometimes on campus.John was with me.He started browsing some World of Warcraft lore sheets or something.I grabbed some paper sheets too but I think there were only student names and other important ID info.I asked the girl if the papers needed to be ordered and she said they didn't.Me and John were now on some kind of fight or party on the halls.We spewed a lot of drunken nonsense so I can't really recall anything that can be put into words.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I was dressed as Batman at a huge fantasy party.There were lots of people I knew and I felt a sort of drunken happiness and awe.There were sliding tubes for playing.I looked through one at a group of friends.My friend B was grimacing, but the cutie V girl smiled at me.That had a great effect on me.I went up and my friend wasn't there anymore.V was talking to another guy and I didn't have the balls to talk to her.I wandered a bit more and ended up in a forest next to where the party was happening.There were some huge rocks on top of which I was walking.I saw the Gab girl into the distance.I wanted to go back to the party but just followed her instead.

In another dream, I was making a blind, left handed old man walk backwards and wanted him to write something with his right hand.

In another dream, I met a nice girl who had a weird personality.She was kind of geeky and not physically attractive, but I wanted to stay close to her.I felt like she was always barely reachable and escaping my grasp.I think I had her e-mail address but I wanted to know her name.She said she would help me with my beta male problems and introduce me to her girl friends or something.I wandered around in my old school, waiting for the bus to arrive and take us into a school trip.There were some other guys too.We went to the movies and there were three screens.The movie was boring and I think we quit sometime at the beginning.

In another dream, I had a party of three comics characters (one of them was Jimmy Five from Monica's gang) and they were on a christmas adventure.We were going into some kind of hellish santa claus evil lair, complete with lava pit and deadly traps.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Family gathering
I was invited by a girl I once made out with to go to her family house in order to meet her family.I had something rich and/or famous about me, something noble, I think it was because of advancements in either artificial intelligence or physics which I worked in.

After entering, the girl's grandma asked to take a picture with me.She smiled a lot and showed a lot of affection.The picture was taking a lot of time to be taken.The old lady sat in my lap for some reason.I thought it would be pretty shit if my dick got hard and soon enough it got a little bit stiff, just to make me mad.

I greeted her other relatives and also a man who was a butler and sort of a domestic servant.He acted a bit strange compared to the others.I was going to take a shower when someone informed me that the butler was requesting my presence.I wondered why and went to where he was, I think it was the garage.I was there with him, but we were not alone.He started speaking and soon pointed a huge black pump-action shotgun at my face.I tried to jump to the ground but my reflexes where not too good.I was pushed by someone and fell on the ground somewhat far from him.He was unarmed and restrained by the others.I was very shocked.He showed no emotion.I remember screaming at him.I can't remember whether I hit him or not.I said "WHY?WHY WOULD YOU WANT TO KILL ME?" while tears ran down my face.He answered calmly, he seemed like he was some sort of schizophrenic psychopath.I can't remember the exact words but I think it was something really petty, some sort of jealousy.

We went on a train trip of which I can't recall much.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I dreamt an old friend's parents where in my house.He wasn't there.I think they were supposed to babysit me or something.Some maniac girl burst through a ventilation shaft (inexistent in the real worlds) while we were in the kitchen and said something like "I have found you.You can't escape now".I felt embarassed and apologized to my friend's parents, then told them I had to go.

I felt this crazy anxiety as if the group that girl represented was going to put me on some death row or humiliate me.I thought I would have to endure those freshman pranks again.I went to the door and there was standing a guy who studies with me.I greet him and immediately realized I am no longer a freshman and this year we are the ones who are going to play the pranks on the freshman.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Gunz

I was in a virtual virtual reality, playing a game very similar to "Gunz: The Duel".I had pistols, sub machine guns and grenades.The place looked like a farm house and its surroundings.I had some allies and we were shooting down some tanks.The tanks/mechas had laser and other energy weapons.

There was also this asian girl.I was playing against her but still she seemed friendly and we talked to each other with some intimacy.I shot her until she was about to die (we were going to respawn soon anyway) and then hugged her with the intention of exploding a grenade in my hand.I got kind of awkward though and didn't manage to pull the grenade's pin.I left her and heard my parents were coming to get me.The dream was really vivid.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Deformed childhood love
In this dream I visited a house in the city.It was in a rich neighborhood near my school where a friend once lived.Upon entering the house, I was looking at a girl (vic) who was once my childhood crush and she was looking at me.She looked deformed though, her eyes asymmetric and almost popping out of their orbits, as if she had progeria or something.Nonetheless she seemed pleased to see me and we talked a good deal.We talked about a male friend (zanc) who I hadn't seen for many years.To my relief, he was alive and living in alone in the city.

I felt really relieved that the girl did not hate me.In real life I see her sometimes but am too shy to even look at her, let alone have a chat.I am afraid that this shyness may be mistaken for arrogance.I was also happy about the male friend, who I used to play MMORPGs and Counter Strike with.I haven't seen him in years and he doesn't have a FaceBook account so he is kind of like a ghost to me.Waking up was particularly depressing and disappointing this morning.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I was in a dark house, a fireplace was lit.The macarroni haired girl I knew from driving classes was there.She tried to seduce me by sucking on my neck.I was a bit weirded out because I knew she had a boyfriend, but I responded by doing the same.She stopped me and demanded I called her in a week or something.I agreed to it.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Alien Planet

Outcast1b.jpg

I was on an alien world in the solar system.I was driving on super highways, trying to get somewhere fast.I heard some solar system planet names on the radio, they also said alien life hadn't been discovered yet on the planet I was on.Despite that, the landscape looked full of life, probably due to terraforming.It was like a huge dark green swamp.The climate was chilly and the gravity seemed to be just like on earth.

The highway was dangerous as hell.I witnessed about 4 bloody accidents while on my trip.It had crazy curves and rollercoaster angles which made it difficult not to invade the incoming traffic lane.There were people I knew going to the same place with their cars.I was shocked by how new the buildings on the side of the road looked, I'm sure not why.It felt like they had been built within the past 10 hours or so and the planet was going through constant change.

I then remember being drunk and going back all the way from where I came, this time with "everyone else".We were running on foot through the highways and it was fun as hell.I remember an awkward girl from college who wears Death Note t-shirts being there.We arrived at some garden house structure with vines and started to play cheesy Disney Channel music.Everyone was dancing but me.I felt like I was out of place but didn't care much because of the alcohol.

In another dream, I invaded my friends' "Programming Challenges" lecture near its end.The teacher was distributing homework/assignment papers to everyone.I wanted one of those to train my mad skills but didn't manage to get one.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Wow, I dreamt I kissed a cute girl from college.She looked at me with a big smile, said my name and said she liked me very much.She then hugged me.I was very surprised she even knew my name.Still hugged, I kissed her softly, playing with her lower lip.It was vivid as fuck, it's a shame reality always comes back to haunt me when the alarm rings.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I dreamt I was at campus and there was some pothead professor giving a class in an open area.After some time, he gave up teaching and just laid there with his students listening to progressive rock and chilling.

Some people tried to make me kiss a cutie (isd soph) who is majoring in the same area as I am, but I turned my head away.She and the other people were upset by this, and started calling me gay and stuff.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Video game nostalgia and teen love
In this dream, I was with a girl who lives on my street.We were at an old friend's house (one who also used to live nearby) playing video-games.There were more people in the house but I can't remember anything about them.

Me and the girl were playing games on this sofa-bed thing my friend and I used to play on.We were having a good time even though I felt moderately shy around her.She changed the sofa-bed into bed mode so that we could get comfier/lie down.Some time after I had laid down, the girl gave me a surprise kiss.The kiss felt a bit awkward and tight, probably because I was moving my real mouth while wearing my ortodontic stuff.I retreated and was paralyzed for a moment.I leaned closer so I could kiss her.It was amazing.I couldn't believe she really liked me and had made the first move.I suspected it was too good to be true but fortunately did not become lucid and remained in blissful ignorance.

We played some more games but this part is hazy, I just remember feeling really good.Waking up wasn't hell, it seemed like part of me was already prepared for disappointment.Gloomy feelings throughout the day.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I was at a pool party with my friend.I felt drunk and happy, there were girls and lots of people from college and high school.The pool had a pretty unusual shape and was very deep.It was more like an aquarium or something, we could dive deep and explore it like a cave.The host's mom answered the phone and said I had to go because dinner was ready.I woke up.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I dreamt my dog had died.I cut her head off and dragged it around town with me.I also felt some obligation to eat it, which I did partially.It was still sad and disgusting though, I'm pretty sure I could smell it’s scent of rotting meat.I went through a restaurant that looked like a college restaurant and through a carnival park.

Eventually, I encountered a friend.We looked at my dog's head and the fur/leather kind of peeled off.It looked really spooky with it’s empty eye holes.The rest of my dog’s body was now there too and she was moving.I had the horrible impression that she had not died at all and I had just peeled of her skin or something and she was now in pain.I woke up, spooked as hell.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I went to a party and met a friend there.He was talking to a guy about his favorite music albums and mentioned an album I like (Deep Fantasy).I got kind of excited and talked a bit about it

----------


## Epic Altruist

Murder

I got into a fight with a guy from college and ended up killing him.I'm not sure whether we agreed on fighting or if he was just defending himself from my attack.We were both using spears to try to stab each other.He got pretty close to hitting my face, but I managed to dodge and counterattack by stabbing his right eye.As I did this I was somewhat grossed out and wanted to stop and apologize, but I forced myself to thrust the spear deeper into his head, destroying his brain.A girl nearby saw everything and was pretty shocked.I ran away, afraid more people would see me.

I made a post on 4chan saying that the guy was dead.I thought no one would know it was me and that there was no evidence linking me to it.The anon hive mind managed to find my real name though, and was also saying I was the murderer.I became worried as fuck about going to prison and stuff.I woke up, unsure whether I had killed the little fucker or not.

Comp wars
I was on some underground base with a web of tunnels.The guys who major in computer engineering at college were at war with those who study statistics.It didn't seem like we were using real weapons, since I don't remember any blood or gore, but we were taking the fight very seriously anyways.It was like a game where the wounded were taken out without dying for real.We were also wearing some sort of cushioned armor.In the end the computer engineer majors were victorious, but earthquakes threatened to collapse the tunnels.I avoided rocks falling from the ceiling and used a pickaxe to make my way to the surface.

Alien star message
I was at a party, looking at the sky.I spotted a group of stars that looked very bright and pretty.I pointed out to my friend that those stars couldn't have been born out of randomness.I turned my head to the right and saw lots of green and red lights, forming what looked like a monster from that "Space Invaders" atari game.It was also moving across the sky to the left.

The house was robbed and everyone went home, party over.The guy who was the host was talking to someone on my cellphone, it was raining outside.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I dreamt I went to a party with some of my friends.One of them was back together with his ex girlfriend.We danced to music while trying to stay on top of gym treadmills.There were lots of people I know there.My friends noticed a girl I kissed one time was at the bar.They were going to talk to her but I thought it would be embarassing as fuck so I fled to the restroom.I'm not sure whether or not she saw me before I made my escape.

A socialist-feminist activist girl I know was leaving the men's restroom, my mind made up some false memory that explained it perfectly.The floor was covered in piss and filth.I drank some water from a fountain and did something like a handstand on it.When I looked at the mirror, my nose was enlarged and crooked.I tried playing with it to see if I could fix it but it hurt a lot.It looked better afterwards though.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Military skeleton attack
In this dream I had gotten myself infiltrated into some kind of meeting chamber where powerful leaders talked about shit and made decisions.I saw the guy I was working for among the crowd, dressed as a native american.He signalled to me that now was the time to strike their leader.I didn't trust this guy completely though, so I hesitated for a moment.My cover was blown and they started coming after me.

I ran and tried to hide myself but they always managed to spot me.I shot some soldier man in the face with a tommy gun.They all looked like skeletons in high rank military clothing.I also remember jumping around and making soldiers kill each other with their reckless firing.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I dreamt I was staying at a house with some random people. I wanted to play videogames and entered the bathroom or something. Shit, I can't recall much now.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I dreamt I was at a big house party with people from college. I got really drunk and flirted with Julie, but did not dare make a move. She smiled and mocked me for being so passive or something. That hurt. I jumped into a pool and the guys tried to keep underwater as a joke. I struggled trying to go back to the surface to breath but ended up passing out. I was now on my computer browsing some text on the screen. I didn't feel any sort of hangover so I concluded I hadn't drunk that much after all.

In another dream, I was with friends near a bar. A childhood girl friend apologized for wrecking my social status years ago. I was confused since I couldn't remember any particular incidents but accepted her apologies anyway. There was some tasty looking fruit at the bar, probably pears but maybe they were pink or something.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Pool party and the man who never was

I dreamt I was travelling through vast snowy dreamscapes in order to get home after a party/to get to another party. The ground looked blocky, as if I were on a Minecraft map.

We were on a pool party now. Some guy with brown skin and a mohawk talked to me enthusiastically, I think we knew each other from school or something, but I couldnt remember him. I was upset by this. I wanted really hard to remember who he was. A cute girl approached me and examined my face with care. We were practically hugged to each other at this point. She pressed on some acne scars and I told her there were only scars left. She started pressing on my nose, there was a pimple inside one of the nostrils, she said. I didn't care much. We were pushed by something and fell into the pool. We floated back to the surface and she blamed the dog on pushing us. I let go of her embrace and got out of the pool. Some fat guy hugged her and almost drowned her. She said "let go of me!" in a mad tone but the retard seemed oblivious to it. I went back to talk to the brown guy. He said we were in some classes together at college now, but I still couldn't remember him. I woke up. I was unsure whether the dude existed or not. Now I'm sure he isn't real. I am still bothered by this. In the dream, I felt like he was real, not just because he was talking to me or I could see him, but I imagined him to be a real person with qualia, memories and experiences.

----------


## Epic Altruist

There was this fair skinned, blue eyed (?), tall girl who I kissed at a party. She tried to kill herself by jumping out of her bedroom window, but the fall was too short and she just broke both her legs. I was there for her. I called an ambulance and talked to her. I felt a strange attraction to her, and also some sort of connection. I think she fell in love with me. I wish I could recall this dream better, it felt really good.

----------


## Epic Altruist

Vampiric alien
I was playing some immersive videogame/virtual reality where I was a tall, gray and kind of slimy looking alien. I was in a forest and the vividness was really intense. The sky was cloudy but the forest looked really bright. There were some water streams nearby, and also rocky mountains. I kind of just roamed around and explored, eventually finding a shed were people lived. I fed on their energy and doing this turned them into zombies with round heads with holes in them, through which a bright orange light shone. Those zombies could feed on other people and contaminate them as well.

I somehow got into a crashed car, I'm not sure if I was the one who crashed it. I knew I could partially absorb it in order to create some metal armor around my slime, but I didn't want to at the moment. I drank some water in order to heal my wounds, but ended up being kidnapped by fish. I was now inside a house and a voice in my head told me what I had to do in order to survive. The tuna king was going to ask me some questions and I had to answer them right, it had something to do with my taste in anime. I eventually met the fish, he didn't look very anthropomorphic but managed to walk on two legs somehow anyways. He asked me questions just like the voice told me he would, and after I answered them right I was released.

I wish I could recall this dream better, it had this really strong superhero feeling to it, despite my role as a disgusting monster. The scenery was really something too, I wouldn't mind having another with that kind of setting.

----------


## Epic Altruist

p510566.jpg
Dream job
In this dream I was working at a software company. None of my coworkers were familiar except for my boss/manager, who was my software engineering teacher. My desk was stationed on the left side of the room, close to a big window. Outside was a really green pine tree forest (or was it a temperate forest?). It was dark and raining in a really comfy rainymood.com fashion. Despite the rain (you would expect it to be really cloudy) I was able to see the stars in the sky and their reflection on a swimming pool in the forest. They looked really colorful and beautiful, something you would see on Hubble telescope pictures.

hansen-starry-sky-from-pine-trees.jpg
My manager reviewed my work on a module design with mixed enthusiasm. He noted I wasn't as bad as some other guy, but suggested I encapsulated some variables as static attributes of some class. I agreed with him and got back to work.

----------


## Epic Altruist

I had this crazy dream where I was playing Civilization with friends. I was fighting the chinese while explaining to my mom that this game was turn based. Some of my units died and turned into yellow ghosts (this is where it starts getting weird). The ghosts were absorbed by ingame sunflowers, which turned red and made everyone in the room really high on acid. Stuff was really colorful and intense and I could barely move.

----------

